# ist Aion am Ende ?



## Silentpups (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Aion Freunde,

was denkt ihr wenn Cata raus kommt ist denn Aion am ende ? oder läuft es trozdem noch weiter ? gibt es noch genung mit spieler in der EU oder werden die Server mit den in Korea zusammengelegt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

Denke nicht, dass sich Die "Kataklysm" auf die anderen Spiele übertragen wird...

So extrem wird das nun auch wieder nicht Spieler ziehen. Der ein oder andere wird vllt. mit Aion aufhören. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich niemals reichen, um Aion ernsthaft aus dem Geschäft zu werfen.


----------



## Dakirah (2. Juli 2010)

Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.

In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube auch das cata aion nicht berührt ;D
2.0 kommt eh vor cata ;D


----------



## Silentpups (2. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe das es auch weiter geht ich mag mein Aion :-)


----------



## Schattenengel (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub eher des die Spieler dank Cata abwandern werden zu aion und co ^^
Ich persönlich hab etz dann doch auch zu aion gewechselt nachdem immer mehr änderungen des neuen "addons" durchgesickert sind: einige sind schön, andere klingen vielversprechend, aber im großen und ganzen machen sie daraus ein ganz neues spiel und bei dem derzeitigen infostand eins was ich mir nicht gekauft hätte.
Allein die grundlegende änderung der spielweise und talentierung meiner 2 Lieblingscharakterklassen sind schon derbe einschnitte, die ich nicht hinnehmen mag. Da reaktivier ich lieber mein aionacc und überbrücke die zeit bis gw2, dass dann eh der "gamekiller" für alles werden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (2. Juli 2010)

Aion ist doch schon lange am Ende ...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.



ja die lächerlichen 8 neuen innis und 3 raidinstanzen sind echt ein witz..wenn man sich so AION anschaut....muhahahAHAHAhahaHAHAahAhaHA


----------



## Dakirah (2. Juli 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja die lächerlichen 8 neuen innis und 3 raidinstanzen sind echt ein witz..wenn man sich so AION anschaut....muhahahAHAHAhahaHAHAahAhaHA



Und was kommt mit Patch 2.0 ? 6 Instanzen und 1 raid ;-P Du zahlst für Cataclysm 40 Euro und ich nix für 2.0. ;-)

Patch 2.0 ist aber eher interssant wegen den Boden-PvPzonen.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2010)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## Braamséry (2. Juli 2010)

Schattenengel schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher des die Spieler dank Cata abwandern werden zu aion und co ^^
> Ich persönlich hab etz dann doch auch zu aion gewechselt nachdem immer mehr änderungen des neuen "addons" durchgesickert sind: einige sind schön, andere klingen vielversprechend, aber im großen und ganzen machen sie daraus ein ganz neues spiel und bei dem derzeitigen infostand eins was ich mir nicht gekauft hätte.
> Allein die grundlegende änderung der spielweise und talentierung meiner 2 Lieblingscharakterklassen sind schon derbe einschnitte, die ich nicht hinnehmen mag. Da reaktivier ich lieber mein aionacc und überbrücke die zeit bis gw2, dass dann eh der "gamekiller" für alles werden wird
> 
> ...



Ich sehe s ähnlich.

Vor allem am Anfang klang alles wunderbar. Ok, der Hunter wird lustig, wg Fokus (in WoW) aber naja.

Dass sich Spieler von WoW abwenden steht für mich fest.

Es war doch zu Wotlk net anders.

Immer nur "toll, toll, toll, und hurra, hurra hurra"
Und jez wird da alles schlecht geredet. Das wird nicht anders werden.

Und solange es leute wie mich gibt, die aion spielen, wenn am enden auch nur 1 server noch steht, bin ich froh.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Und was kommt mit Patch 2.0 ? 6 Instanzen und 1 raid ;-P Du zahlst für Cataclysm 40 Euro und ich nix für 2.0. ;-)
> 
> Patch 2.0 ist aber eher interssant wegen den Boden-PvPzonen.



jo WoW ist halt was für bonzen...kann man mich noch an classic erinnern wo man für jede neue inni 20 euro berappen musste :O

ja..boden pvp klingt für aion voll spannend!..als hätten sich die leute nie beschwert dass sie zu wenig fliegen dürfen ;D


----------



## Yiraja (2. Juli 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das cata aion nicht berührt ;D
> 2.0 kommt eh vor cata ;D



naja 2.0 kam vor kurzem doch erst in korea un die sind 1 jahr vor uns ? bin da sehr skeptisch und patch 1.9 war jetzt auch nicht so der bringer hat schon n paar leute verschreckt ich denke 2.0 wird da auch nix mehr reißen.


----------



## Otakulos (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube auch nicht das Cata Aion gefährdet. Vor allem da 2.0 vom Umfang her fast gleichziehen kann mit Cata und das für lau. Also Preis Leistungs- mäßig liegt Aion vorn. Außerdem war es immer so das viele Leute bei erscheinen eines Addons WoW den Rücken gekehrt haben.

Thema Boden PvP also ich freu mich drauf das erfordert zum Teil andere Taktiken.


----------



## Yiraja (2. Juli 2010)

naja wow hat genug kunden da sind die paar die immer bei den addons aufhören und 1 monat lang z.b aion zocken und dann zurück kommen^^ nich relevant


----------



## painINprogress (2. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja wow hat genug kunden da sind die paar die immer bei den addons aufhören und 1 monat lang z.b aion zocken und dann zurück kommen^^ nich relevant



Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Da wirklich viele die mit WoW aufgehört haben es auch wohl nie wieder anfangen werde. Und zum theme nicht relevant lass es nur ma n paar tausend sein die bei jedem Patch und addon gehen scheint auf den ersten blick nicht viel aber die gesammt summe machts am ende.

Aber am ende ist es eh egal weil jeder das spielt was ihm gefällt ich hab in Aion ein neues MMO zuhause gefunden es macht mir eine menge spaß und gibt mir das was ich seid langem bei WoW vermisst habe, und ich denke auch das beide spiele noch eine längere zeit aktiv dabei sind wer am ende den längeren Atem hat kann man so jezt noch nicht sagen da NCsoft ja noch einiges an AION machen will....

Naja die zeit wirds zeigen...


in diesem sinne \m/oO\m/


----------



## Geige (3. Juli 2010)

Cata berührt Aion kaum, wer jetzt noch spielt hat seinem "altem" MMO längst den Rücken gekehrt.

Umgedreht wird ein Schuh daraus, WoW kann vl kurzfristig wieder ein paar Spieler locken, aber langfristig wird
es durch Cata eher Spieler verlieren, die bezeichnung MMORPG hat WoW mMn schon lange verloren, ein
IBAOWZT (Ich-bekomme-alles-ohne-was-zu-tun) träfe es eher!


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Juli 2010)

wie sagt man so schön totgesagte leben länger ^^


----------



## Kingsbeer (3. Juli 2010)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das aion in irgendeiner weise durch wow beeinflusst wird...
aber an alle die sagen wowo verkliert spieler und co:
BLizzard hat mehr zahlende kunden als je zuvor, und fakt ist, das wenn ein addon rauskommt natürlich ein paar leute gehen aber durch die ganze werbung holt man das an neuen spielern wieder locker rein^^

ich hab keine ahnung wie das heißt, wo die ganzen blizz besitzer einmal im jahr zusammen kommen und übe rihre finanzen reden, aber dieses jahr waren die besten ergebnisse in der geschichte dieser firma^^

wow schafft noch sein 10th birthday, keine frage ;-)


----------



## jlij (3. Juli 2010)

die toten sind doch schon längst begraben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Juli 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> die toten sind doch schon längst begraben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja darum spielen es  noch viele leute meiner meinug ist wow mit wotlk totgeweiht


----------



## billsix (3. Juli 2010)

hi wollte auch mal was dazu schreiben! Denke mal Aion wird bestimmt lange gut laufen .Find aber bei WOW paar sachen besser zb. man kann im ah mehr sachen rein packen.Bei Aion geht nur 10 sachen und wenn was verkauft ist muß ah abholen.Bei WOW kann man bei jeden briefkasteten es abholen .Man brauch halt nicht immer in
Stadt fliegen wie bei Aion.Naja das fliegen bei Aion soll einer verstehen bin level 21 fast und kann 1 min fliegen nur und das nur wo die stadt fast ist draußen geht nicht man kann nicht mal reitten alles laufen.Für mich sind schon 3 minus punkte bei Aion was bei WOW auf jeden besser ist.Wie aussieht kommt bei Aion 2.0 keine reittiere find schon total scheiße .Habe schon patchnote von korea mal gelesen ! Aber was gut ist Aion man kann die waffen fusion ist nicht schlecht .Würde gerne mal den chef fragen von Firma warum keine Reittiere giebst weil ist schon scheiße wenn man alles laufen muß.


----------



## snake214 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch das, dass erscheinen von cataclysm nicht so die große auswirkung auf Aion hat, da diese 2 spiele eine unterschiedliche Spielerart anspricht is ein vergleich unmöglich. Birnen und Äpfel sind ja auch 2 paar schuhe.


----------



## Oníshanu (3. Juli 2010)

Solange es auch in Korea noch genug Spieler gibt(und die sind denen zum Teil wichtiger als der europäische Markt) wird das Spiel wohl weiter bestehen bleiben was ich auch ganz gut so finde


----------



## Krenzur (3. Juli 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich wer jetzt sagt gw2 wird der uber krasse gamekiller den lach ich aus wenn gw2 nach 2 monaten net 1/4 der wow spieler besitzt... was ungefähr 2.5 millionen wären... gab schon viel zu oft solche kommentare (ich weise auf LOTRO, WAR, AoC und natürlich auch auf aion hin...) man kann ein mmorpg net einfach so ausm geschäft schmeißen und blizzard tut ja auch was dagegen die sehen net einfach zu wie ihre spieler abwandern... schliesslich zahlt man ja dafür das neuer content kommt...




Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.



und das ist ja mal fail³ cataclysm ist sehr wohl ein addon und kein contentpatch... content wäre zb icc oder rubin sanktum... ein addon besitzt mehr als nur content: die neuen fraktionen werden dich schon ne woche fesseln, die 5 neuen lvl werden dich weiter fesseln, neue quests, neue fähigkeiten, überarbeitete und veränderte gebiete, neue erfolge und allem voran neuer content: und damit meine ich net 8 neue inis... mit der zeit werden neben den 3 raids die am anfang dabei sind mehr raids dazukommen und die werden sicherlich auch kein freeloot sein. zusätzlich wird auch die grafik aufgearbeitet und die sehr viel an der eigentlichen spielweise verändert, und nicht alles was geändert wird ist auch schlecht.


----------



## Richtigsteller (3. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Freunde,
> 
> was denkt ihr wenn Cata raus kommt ist denn Aion am ende ? oder läuft es trozdem noch weiter ? gibt es noch genung mit spieler in der EU oder werden die Server mit den in Korea zusammengelegt?





Da AION noch schlechter als Warhammer Online ist, wird es sich sowieso nie durchsetzen.
Die Zeichen stehen schlecht, denn mit Final Fantasy 14 Online steht ein Spiel mit ähnlichem Stil am Start.
AION bestand doch von Anfang an nur aus Hype.

Spätestens Guild Wars 2 wird AION dann entgüldig plätten.

Und abschließend noch ein Satz zu den "WoW hat Millionen Spieler" Freaks. 
Leute, WoW hat vielleicht 11 Mio. registrierte Accounts, jedoch nicht mal halb so viele "aktive Spieler".


----------



## Krenzur (3. Juli 2010)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Da wirklich viele die mit WoW aufgehört haben es auch wohl nie wieder anfangen werde. Und zum theme nicht relevant lass es nur ma n paar tausend sein die bei jedem Patch und addon gehen scheint auf den ersten blick nicht viel aber die gesammt summe machts am ende.
> 
> Aber am ende ist es eh egal weil jeder das spielt was ihm gefällt ich hab in Aion ein neues MMO zuhause gefunden es macht mir eine menge spaß und gibt mir das was ich seid langem bei WoW vermisst habe, und ich denke auch das beide spiele noch eine längere zeit aktiv dabei sind wer am ende den längeren Atem hat kann man so jezt noch nicht sagen da NCsoft ja noch einiges an AION machen will....
> 
> ...



ist dir schonmal aufgefallen was an wow eig die ganze zeit verändert wird neben high-lvl content? ja genau richtig erkannt: schnelleres lvln für lowies, und was heißt das? ebenfalls richtig erkannt: man will den neueinsteigern ne möglichkeit geben schneller zu lvln damit sie in den bann gezogen werden und net wieder abhauen: schlussfolgerung aus dem ganzen: wenn 500 heulende mimimi wow spieler gehen weil es ihnen nach dem 5000sten mal, nach dem sie gesagt haben wow ist tot *mimimi*, immer noch nicht die kraft hatten ihr wow acc zu kündigen - dann dies doch endlich schaffen sind schon 1000 neue wow spieler ins spiel eingestiegen. wow macht etwas dafür das sie spieler bekommen: man sehe "werbt einen freund"-aktion etc. da lädst deinen cousin ein und der lädt seine kumpels ein und so weiter und wenn das n paar machen haste die heulenden mimis wieder wettgemacht.

@billsix tut mir echt total krass leid aber ich versteh kaum etwas was du sagen willst... es gibt den button "beitragsvorschau" da kannste dann deinen geschriebenen post nochmal durchlesen und auf allfällige schlimme fehler überprüfen... wäre gut wenn man den button auch nutzen würde. /sarkasmus off

@richtigsteller: du willst mir doch net etwas sagen das ca 5 millionen spieler einen wow acc haben dort auch zahlen und net aktiv darauf spielen?

ansonsten so long und dream on von wegen aion und die anderen mmos werden wow stürzen... wird net passieren.


----------



## Lopuslavite (3. Juli 2010)

Also ,hmmm wo fang ich an!?

Zum einen ist es klar das man hier im Forum so etwas nicht so wirklich diskutieren kann,da beide seiten vertreten sind!wow spieler und aion spieler!

Glaub jetzt auch nicht das Cataclysm Aion komplett verdrängen würde,ABER die Frage ist halt auch warum wird so früh schon angefangen die server in Aion zusammen zu legen?
Ich schließe daraus das manche server einfach in keinster weise richtig ausgelastet sind,was bedeutet das es folglich auch nicht mehr sooo viele Spieler anscheind gibt in aion wie zu beginn.
Ich hab auch Aion gespielt als es raus kam und da waren alle server so derbe voll das sie ja noch neue dazu geschaltet haben.

Ob dann der Patch 2.0 da viel ändern wird?Man wird es sehen!Ein großes Problem in Aion bleibt halt das grinden um im Lvl höher zu kommen weil einfach nicht genug quests da sind!am Anfang mag das alles nix ausmachen
aber irgendwann wird das halt auch langweilig.
Was auch eine seltsame Sache zu sein scheint das viele high lvl spieler schon garnicht mehr wirklich ins abyss pvp gebiet gehen aus angst so derbe Punkte zu verlieren. Vor allem wegen den völlig
überteuerten kosten das wieder aus zu gleichen.

Also ich habe bisher von Cataclysm versucht alles zu verfolgen!von den livestreams aus der Beta über screenshots usw und Ich kann nur sagen das CATA mit sicherheit sogar den verkausrekord von WOTLK noch übertreffen wird.

Klar die eingefleischten Aion spieler werden mich da in der Luft zerreisen aber man wird es ja sehen.

Aion wird zwar bestimmt noch länger unter uns weilen aber wird in deutschland zumindest NIE diese Fangemeinde haben!und die ca 10% ex wowler die denken wow geht den bach runter,naja da sag ich nix zu


----------



## Thug (3. Juli 2010)

Ihr drei gestalten da, die Aion noch spielen  *facepalm*

öffnet mal die Augen, das Spiel war nach 8 Wochen schon am Ende, also bitte...


----------



## Tokenlord (3. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.


Cataclysm wird wohl die Spielverändernste Erweiterung die WoW je hatte.
Zu den 5 Leveln: Ja es sind "nur" 5. Warum? Erstens steigen die XP pro LvL weiter an. 1 LvL dauert z.b. länger als eines in WotLK.
Zu den 8 Inis: Die Anzahl ist völlig ok, und normal. Selbiges gilt bei den Raids.

Eine WoW-Erweiterung führt in neue Gegenden bringt alle Spieler auf den gleichen Stand (Twink hin oder her, NOCH hat man denselben Content).
Es ist gut Platz für neuen Content in Form von Patches. Seien wir ehrlich. WotLK ist langsam durch.

Mit Cataclysm bekommt man neue Gegenden, neuen Content, neue Story, ein teils komplett verändertes Spielsystem, einen neuen Beruf, überarbeitete alte Gebiete, neue Völker, neue Schlachtfelder, neue Fähigkeiten, neue Quests, neue Reit- und Haustiere und vermutlich noch viel mehr was mir gerade nicht einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreviak (3. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Mit Cataclysm bekommt man neue Gegenden, neuen Content, neue Story, ein teils komplett verändertes Spielsystem, einen neuen Beruf, überarbeitete alte Gebiete, neue Völker, neue Schlachtfelder, neue Fähigkeiten, neue Quests, neue Reit- und Haustiere und ...



... nach 2-3 Monaten die gleiche Langweile wie jetzt.


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

Leute kommen und gehen , und Cata wird daran nicht viel ändern sowohl bei Aion auch als bei WoW.
@Dreviak Dann spielst du WoW nich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Hört doch mal auf AION mit WoW zuvergleichen , das Thema hatten wir schon oft genug.


----------



## Sinkalil (3. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> ... nach 2-3 Monaten die gleiche Langweile wie jetzt.



Du bist aber sehr optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub eher, daß schon nach nem Monat für viele die Langeweile einkehren wird. Finds auch richtig süß, wie die ganzen WoW Fanboys es sich schönreden mit 5 neuen Leveln und den ganzen neuen Gebieten und blabla. Lol sorry, aber die 5 Level hat man spätestens in ner Woche durch, die Freaks sowieso an nem Tag oder 2. Die normalen Inis hat man spätestens dann nach 3 Wochen alle durch und hängen einem zum Hals raus und an den neuen Gebieten hat man sich in dieser Zeit auch satt gesehen, zumal die meißten Gebiete eh nur etwas geändert werden + neue Quests usw. Die Inis und Raids werden eh Freeloot werden, wie sie es schon in Lich King waren und nach 1-2 Monaten ist es wie immer, die Leute stehen in IF rum und langweilen sich zu Tode und maulen rum, wie scheiße doch alles ist, samt den FU BLIZZ !!!!!11!!11!! 
Einer hats schon geschrieben, Cataclysm ist nix anderes, wie ein größerer Contentpatch, nen Addon kann man es ja nicht wirklich bezeichnen aber der Otto Normal WoW Spieler zahlt halt auch für jeden Scheiß. In Aion bekommt man die annähernd gleiche Menge, wenn nicht noch mehr mit 2.0 gratis und die 5 neuen Level hat man auch nicht in ner Woche durch. Cata wird Aion in keinster Weise beeinflussen. Es mögen einige Spieler sicher zu WoW wieder gehen um sich das Addon anzuschauen aber wenn se sehen, daß es der gleiche Einheitsbrei samt Freeloot für Epixxxxxx wie in Lich King ist, werden se auch wieder zurückkommen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Juli 2010)

man kann nicht nur WoW als grund nennen warum aion "eventuell" am ende ist...wenn man bedenkt dass ff14, gw2 und swtor vor der türe stehen..dann muss aion sich wirklich ran halten um da noch konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben..denn was wirklich zu bieten hat das spiel nun echt atm nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> ... nach 2-3 Monaten die gleiche Langweile wie jetzt.


Wenns dich langweilt spiel es nicht. Ich habe meinen Spaß dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ausserdem:
Erweiterung: 40 Euro
Die 2-3 Monate Spielzeit: 26-39 Euro

Macht 66-79 Euro

Ein neues Spiel für die PS3 (Nur als Beispiel): 70 Euro - und du hast es nach 15-20 Spielstunden durch (Meistens).

Wo ist jetzt das bessere Geschäft, vorrausgesetzt du hast Spaß an WoW?


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Zu der Sache mit 2.0 (Ja ich spiele auch Aion also nich nur WoW) als ob das mehr Content wäre als Cataclysm!? Haste dir das mal angeguckt? Allein in der jetzigen Beta die bis max 82 geht hat schon mehr Content als 2.0


----------



## Nahemis (3. Juli 2010)

> Zu der Sache mit 2.0 (Ja ich spiele auch Aion also nich nur WoW) als ob das mehr Content wäre als Cataclysm!? Haste dir das mal angeguckt? Allein in der jetzigen Beta die bis max 82 geht hat schon mehr Content als 2.0



Ja das ist schon richtig das 2.0 nicht mit der größe eines ganzen Addons ran kommt. Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach, das Aion mit solchen Patches wie 2.0 und irgendwann 3.0  usw. immer größer gemacht wird und das ohne Extrakosten.

Es gibt neue Instanzen, neue Gebiete, neues Level-Cap, neue Features und neue Mounts Stück für Stück nachgereicht. Für mich ist das ein attraktives Angebot.


----------



## Lopuslavite (3. Juli 2010)

Die frage ist ob es ein atraktives angebot bleibt!!

Auch die Aion macher werden irgendwann kohle für neue addons oder der gleichen verlangen weil allein durch die monatlichen game gebühren kann sich das spiel ned halten.

Aber naja Aion gegen wow wird es immer zu der art diskussionen kommen.

Beide Spiele haben ihre Fanboys

Und ich muss sagen ich kenne Leute selbst bei mir in der gilde die Cataclysm gegenüber total skeptisch waren doch als sie mittlerweile videos oder jetzt sogar die livestreams 
gesehen haben ,haben sie Ihre Meinung geändert und fiebern cata genau so entgegen !

Und ein 2.0 Patch von Aion kann an cata ned ranreichen.
Und zu sagen Cataclysm sei nur ein größerer contentpatch und wäre kein Addon kann nur von leuten kommen die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Juli 2010)

> Die frage ist ob es ein atraktives angebot bleibt!!



Könnte man bei WoW aber auch sagen nach der neuesten Meldung WoW könnte F2P werden. Man weiß nie was kommt aber solange es noch so ist wie jetzt ist Aion nunmal attraktiver.


----------



## Geige (3. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs wenn sich die ganzen Leute, die jetzt schonwieder WoW hochhimmeln sich einfach
mal aus dem Aion Forum verabschieden?

Uns intressiert es nicht wie gut WoW doch geworden sei, euch intressiert es nicht,
was sich in Aion mit 2.0 ändert, wenn ich mir so manche Kommentare durchlese.


Um noch was kosntruktives Beizutragen:
Aion ist unantastbar von einem neuem WoW Addon, wer Aion jetzt noch spielt hat die Lust
an WoW schon lange verloren, WoW langweilt uns!
Aion sollte sich eher vor Spielen wie SW:TOR und besonders vor GW2 fürchten, das sind Spiele,
die Aion eventuell Spieler kosten könnten, anschauen werde ich sie mir beide!


----------



## Thug (3. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Könnte man bei WoW aber auch sagen nach der neuesten Meldung WoW könnte F2P werden. Man weiß nie was kommt aber solange es noch so ist wie jetzt ist Aion nunmal attraktiver.




was für f2p? da müssten die ja selten dämlich sein. haste auch ne quelle dazu oder einfach einen der vielen unsinnigen threads hier im forum gelesen?


----------



## Nahemis (3. Juli 2010)

War ein Bericht hier bei Buffed.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15479/WoW-Blizzard-schliesst-Free-to-Play-Modell-nicht-aus


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Juli 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Um noch was kosntruktives Beizutragen:
> Aion ist unantastbar von einem neuem WoW Addon, wer Aion jetzt noch spielt hat die Lust
> an WoW schon lange verloren, WoW langweilt uns!
> Aion sollte sich eher vor Spielen wie SW:TOR und besonders vor GW2 fürchten, das sind Spiele,
> die Aion eventuell Spieler kosten könnten, anschauen werde ich sie mir beide!



boah keeewl..dann hab ich ja auch mal was konstruktives beigetragen nach der meinung von irgendeinen besserwisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man kann nicht nur WoW als grund nennen warum aion "eventuell" am ende ist...wenn man bedenkt dass ff14, gw2 und swtor vor der türe stehen..dann muss aion sich wirklich ran halten um da noch konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben..denn was wirklich zu bieten hat das spiel nun echt atm nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ums auszuschreiben..also aion spielen meist nur leute die einfach nur keine lust auf die anderen momentanen mmo´s haben..irgendetwas bestimmtes hällt sie an dem spiel meistens nicht..sprich die probieren auch gerne neues aus ..und gerade solche kundschaft wird auch schwierig zu halten sein wenn die neuen mmos rauskommen weil aion schlichts nichts weiter bietet als "mal was anderes"


----------



## Sugarwarlock (3. Juli 2010)

eigendlich kann man aion mit wow nicht vergleichen. wow ist ein westliches mmo und aion ein asiatisches. das sind 2 verschiedene produkte aber ich werde jetzt trotzdem mal die beiden spiele vergleichen.

Also: SO wie ich das mitbekommen hat, ist aion in korea sehr erfolgreich. darum wird aion in europa nicht sterben. wenn ein mmo stirbt, ist es offline! das wird in europa nicht passieren. ncsoft hat durch den asiatischen raum genug geld um ein paar europäische server am laufen zu halten. das schlimmste was passieren wird, sind serverzusammenlegungen zwichen den sprachen (also nur noch EU server wo englisch gesprochen wird). damit wird aber wow wenig zutun haben. die meisten die ich kenne, die wieder wow spielen haben schon auf lvl 15 wieder mit wow angefangen. die spiele sind einfach zu unterschiedlich. egal was man sich raussucht. aion und wow haben in jedem bereich große unterschiede. pvp ist in wow auf kleine gruppen aufgebaut und immer am boden und immer schnell zuende. da in aion die festungen dauerhaft angegriffen werden können, ähnelt es eher einem krieg im rl. in wow wäre es eher ein "kalter" krieg. die fraktionen schlachten sich zwichendurch mal mann gegen mann ab oder wenns nen alli ist der stressen will sind 2 gegen 1 und der hordler gewinnt (flamt mich gogo =D). die BG's findet auch abseits statt und arena ist sowieso ne sache für sich. eigendlich kann man sagen, das in wow pvp so isoliert ist, dass ein normaler spieler nicht mitbekommt welche fraktion stärker ist. in aion fällt sowas durch die risse und durch den abyss schneller auf und jeder spieler bekommt min 1 mal was vom pvp mit (und wenn es verzweifelte hilfeschreie im global chat sind).

das crafting in wow geht schnell und oft sehr billig. in aion dauert es und ist teuer.

das reisen in wow kann ein wenig dauern wenn man vom tiefsten stranglethorn zum tiefsten gammeligsten dorf in kalimdor will (ungoro z.b.). dafür ist man in wow in einer zone sehr schnell unterwegs (mounts) und in anderen hauptstädten ist man auch sehr schnell.

das pve in aion soll angeblich ja sehr komisch sein mit bossen die manchmal einfach nix dropen und anspruchsvollen instanzen. wenn ich an meine wow raidzeit denke, wird mir schon beim nachdenken langweilig... es ist einfach gewesen an die epics zu kommen und es hat 2 tage nachm content patch keinen mehr interessiert, das ich t8 voll hatte.

und wenn ich überlege wie einfach ich in aion solo verrecke dann kommt mir wow wie tetris vor. 

nicht wow wird aion das genick brechen und aion nicht wow. cataclysm bringt fast noch weniger neues als aion 2.0. der unterschied ist nur, dass aion 2.0 kostenlos ist... aber welchen durchschnittlichen gamer jucken schon 40 euro? ich bin 18, schüler und da meine eltern geschieden sind gibts für mich unterhalt und kindergeld... 40 euro wäre ein wochenende feiern und das würde ich eh zuhause verbringen wenn ich mit cataclysm kaufe. und jeder andere schüler, student, was auch immer kaum geld braucht, leiht sich geld bei mama. die typischen "hartzer" (ACHTUNG!!!!!! es gibt arbeitslose die keinen job finden weil sie zu alt sind, krank sind. es gibt arbeitslose die genau 2 monate alg2 bekommen und dann arbeit haben und es gibt arbeitslose die keinen job finden weil sie eine ungefragte ausbildung haben. HARTZER sind die, die SAGEN, dass sie keinen job finden aber dann einfach nur zuhause rumsitzen und jeden job ablehnen, den das arbeitsamt denen anbietet) sparen wahrscheinlich einfach für das addon. das geld interessiert die arbeitende bevölkerung die vielleicht sogar gerade kurzarbeit o.ä. hat. aber in wow ist das halt die unterzahl.

blizzard löscht wow wahrscheinlich selbstständig aus. viele sagen, das sie mit d3 auf jeden fall wow verlassen werden. auch andere mmo werden erwartet. leider verschwinden mitlerweile viele alte spieler. meine gilde hat sehr viele spieler verloren, weil es stress in der gilde gab. leider war die gilde meistens das, was die spieler am spielen gehalten hat. 

aion hat da schon wesendlich mehr feinde. gw 2, swtor und weiter spiele im selben style wie aion die vielleicht auch ein wenig westlicher angehaucht sind. aber wie schon gesagt. das schlimmste was passiert ist ein europäischer server und weder wow noch aion werden irgendwie offline gehen wegen anderen rollenspielen die vielleicht die ein oder andere sache besser gemacht haben als wow oder aion.


----------



## Kizna (3. Juli 2010)

Cata das Ende für Aion? Nein denke ich nicht. Sollte sich Aion allerdings wieder einen Patch wie 1.9 erlauben, katapultiert es sich selbst aus dem Rennen. Für mich als mitlerweile ehmaliger Aion-Spieler unverständlich wie ein Unternehmen solch einen Mist bauen kann. Ein ganzes Jahr ohne richtigen neuen Content ist in meinen Augen einfach zu lang. Mit 2.0 werde ich wieder Aion spielen ja, allerdings nicht mehr mit der gleichen Freude wie früher.

Kommen wir also zu Cata. Das was ich bisher von der Beta gesehen habe ist gelinde gesagt großartig. Auch wenn ich es nicht gerne zugebe, aber der Schwirigkeitsgrad erinnert trotz extrem gutem Equip an die Klassik-Zeit. Sollte es so bleiben und am Ende doch nicht wieder zu diesen Wannebe-Weichspüler werden, dann wird Aion in Europa Kunden verlieren und davon nicht grade wenige. 

Aion hat so extrem viel Potenzial, nur wenn es nicht genutzt wird bringt es uns auch nichts. Zudem kommen im nächsten Jahr Spiele wie SWTOR und Guild Wars 2 raus. Die Konkurenz schläft nicht.


----------



## Braamséry (3. Juli 2010)

Kingsbeer schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das aion in irgendeiner weise durch wow beeinflusst wird...
> aber an alle die sagen wowo verkliert spieler und co:
> BLizzard hat mehr zahlende kunden als je zuvor, und fakt ist, das wenn ein addon rauskommt natürlich ein paar leute gehen aber durch die ganze werbung holt man das an neuen spielern wieder locker rein^^
> 
> ...



Ja klar, wow hat mehr Kunden als je zuvor. 

Während sie aber viele bekommen haben mit wotlk, sind genausoviele wieder weggegangen.

Ich weiß doch wie es am ende sein wird:

Mal der Vergleich. Vor Wotlk:

Toll, super Gebiete, Naxx kommt wieder, das gerücht ist da und dies und jenes auchnoch.
Alles wunderbar, das wird besser als BC, bla bla bla...

Ja, viele haben sich abgewandt, die das gesagt haben. Ich auch. Ich dachte auch, dass es sehr gut wird und war maßlos enttäuscht.

Es wird eher so ablaufen, dass sie auf dauer spieler verlieren, weil viele ihre hoffnung in cata setzen. Und wenn diese enttäuscht werden sollte, werden die wogl auch gehen. Hoffe ich zumindest^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ja klar, wow hat mehr Kunden als je zuvor.
> 
> Während sie aber viele bekommen haben mit wotlk, sind genausoviele wieder weggegangen.
> 
> ...



lol du hoffst es? Hast ja sonst nix zutun xD. Eher werden die leute bei Aion gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (3. Juli 2010)

Aion läuft doch recht gut. Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. 

Ich spiele nun im 2. Monat wieder WoW, habe 11 Monate WoW-Pause hinter mir und bin schon wieder reif Aion, HdRO oder sonstwas zu daddeln denn in WoW gehts grade bergab.
Nennen wir es nicht bergab, es ist ein ganz normaler Rythmus für mich.

1. Es ist Sommer, wir trauen uns aus unserm Keller raus und leben das Leben. 
2. Viele stört bei WoW grade etwas und es heisst Cata. Nicht wegen der Inhalte aber wegen dem Fakt das all ihre Items, T-Sets mit Cata wieder zu Müll degradiert werden. 
Warum jetzt noch mühselig Monat für Monat raiden wenn Ende des Jahres / Anfang des Jahres Cata kommt und blaues Level 85 Gear gleichwertig, teilweise besser und vorallem viel leichter zu bekommen ist ? 
Klar werden es T10 ausgerüstete Spieler etwas einfacher haben, deren Ausrüstung wird man auch mit 85 tragen können aber es wird Stück für Stück ersetzt werden.

Bei uns aufm Server sterben grade die meisten ICC Raids. Jeder feste ICC Raid, egal wie erfolgreich, sucht neue Spieler. 
Da fehlt die Lust. Ich rüste auch nur nochn paar Twinks nach und besorg mir schonmal Equip zum leveln auf 85 und dann mach ich den Laden dicht.

Mit Cata werden die WoW Server wieder aus allen Nähten brechen. Viele wird Cata letztendlich vertreiben, viele fühlen sich angelockt von Cata. Ich glaube wir werden den Spielerwechsel kaum bemerken.

Ansonsten denke ich das WoW mehr für Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich wird. Wir brauchen garkeinen festen Raid mehr. Wir müssen nicht mehr 6 Monate am Stück 2-3 mal die Woche raiden. 
Von den alteingesessenen Spielern wird WoW sicherlich einige auf Dauer verlieren aber es kommen immer noch sehr viele neue Spieler hinzu. Jetzt grade ist die beste Zeit um in WoW Fuß zu fassen.
Kommt und spielt WoW. Levelt eine Klasse die euch gefällt auf 80 und wartet auf Cata. Dann seid ihr 85 wie alle anderen, tragt gleichwertiges Equip wie alle anderen und habt bessere Chancen auf Raidteilnahme als wenn ihr jetzt versucht einen Char zu leveln, ihn mit T9 gegen Marken auszurüsten und dann daran scheitert das euch keiner mitnehmen will weil ihr 1. den hohen Erwartungen an eurem Equip nicht gerecht werdet und 2. keinerlei praktische Erfahrung in ICC habt. Die meisten Raids suchen nur erfahrene Spieler, mindestens Itemlevel 251 und mindestens 11/12 bekannt. Da kann doch kein Frischfleisch mithalten.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. Juli 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Glaub jetzt auch nicht das Cataclysm Aion komplett verdrängen würde,ABER die Frage ist halt auch warum wird so früh schon angefangen die server in Aion zusammen zu legen?
> Ich schließe daraus das manche server einfach in keinster weise richtig ausgelastet sind,was bedeutet das es folglich auch nicht mehr sooo viele Spieler anscheind gibt in aion wie zu beginn.
> Ich hab auch Aion gespielt als es raus kam und da waren alle server so derbe voll das sie ja noch neue dazu geschaltet haben.



Wenn hätte es die server gleich beim pre-realease geben müssen, da sich ein großteil der spieler schon auf die anderen server "gequetscht" hat und ein großteil nicht bereit war auf einem anderen server neu anzufangen, dadurch entstanden 4 mittel-gut bevölkerte server sowie 2 unterbevölkerte Server.


----------



## Dreviak (3. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> @Dreviak Dann spielst du WoW nich richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag sogar stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreviak (3. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das bessere Geschäft, vorrausgesetzt du hast Spaß an WoW?



Genau das liegt das Problem. Ich hab kein Spass an WoW. Und mal ehrlich ich spiele das 1000mal FF7 nochmals durch als mir Cata anzutun. Ich werde meinen Frieden machen mit WoW und gut ist. Sind inzwischen genug heisse Eisen im Feuer und dadrunter zähle ich auch AIONs Patch 2.0. Obwohl es auch schon jetzt eine Konkurrenz ist für WoW. Aber die meisten wollen sich auf neues nicht einlassen und flamen lieber statt es mal vernüftig zu testen.


----------



## Geige (3. Juli 2010)

> Cata das Ende für Aion? Nein denke ich nicht. Sollte sich Aion allerdings wieder einen Patch wie 1.9 erlauben, katapultiert es sich selbst aus dem Rennen. Für mich als mitlerweile ehmaliger Aion-Spieler unverständlich wie ein Unternehmen solch einen Mist bauen kann. Ein ganzes Jahr ohne richtigen neuen Content ist in meinen Augen einfach zu lang. Mit 2.0 werde ich wieder Aion spielen ja, allerdings nicht mehr mit der gleichen Freude wie früher.



Du spielst einen Gladiator richtig?
Dann weiß ich auch warum du 1.9 schlecht fandest,...


Aber in einem Punkt hast du verdamt Recht, fast ein ganzes Jahr ohne Content-Patch ist einfach zu lange, für ein Spiel
für das ich im Monat 13 Euro zahle!
Nicht die kleinste Questreihe zu Weihnachten oder Ostern haben sie gebracht, wenn man das mal mit WoW vergleicht,...


GW2 wird ihnen zu 90% mindestens die hälfte der PvP Spieler kosten!


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. Juli 2010)

Die Buffed Com mag solche Themen, wenn ihr schon alles begrabt (WoW, Aion etc.) an was glaubt ihr denn dann noch?


----------



## Braamséry (3. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> lol du hoffst es? Hast ja sonst nix zutun xD. Eher werden die leute bei Aion gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, wenn ich was machen könnte, würde ich was gegen WoW tun, weil man da nichts machen muss und sich trotzdem toll vorkommt. Find ich einfach scheiße.

Nur, weil ich nicht für alle sprechen kann, hoffe ich eben.

Und da 2.0 nun auch nicht ewig brauchen wird, werden bei Aion jez auch net soo viele gehen und es kommen vllt wieder welche dazu. Wär auf jedenfall was schönes.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (4. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Die Buffed Com mag solche Themen, wenn ihr schon alles begrabt (WoW, Aion etc.) an was glaubt ihr denn dann noch?



hmmmm an gott?... ah nein doch nicht xD


----------



## lavora123 (4. Juli 2010)

btw gibt es noch warhammer?


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn Cata rauskommt ist vielleicht WoW tot, frag doch mal bitte im WoW Forum.


----------



## Braamséry (4. Juli 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Cata rauskommt ist vielleicht WoW tot, frag doch mal bitte im WoW Forum.



Im WoW Forum musst du nicht fragen.

Es gibt dort nämlich nur 2 Gruppen bei denen die spielen.

Gruppe A will vielleicht aufhören, aus diversen, das spiel betreffenden gründen, und hofft dennoch, dass cata das spiel wieder besser macht, auch wenn für sie meist klar ist, dass es nicht besser wird.
Gruppe B ist blind vom spielen und sieht nicht, dass es wie bei Wotlk ist. Anhand der Beta, Bilder u.ä. erst "hui hui hui" und dann auf einmal "pfui pfui pfui"

Es bringt da also wirklich nichts jemanden zu fragen^^


----------



## Mayestic (4. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Im WoW Forum musst du nicht fragen.
> 
> Es gibt dort nämlich nur 2 Gruppen bei denen die spielen.
> 
> ...




Es gibt da nochne Gruppe ^^ 

Gruppe C denen es eigentlich scheissegal ist wie sich wow entwickelt. sie spielen es nur noch zum zeitvertreib, sind weder positiv noch negativ. wechseln gerne mehrmals im jahr das spiel, kommen iwann wieder zu wow zurück, verlassen es iwann wieder usw. 
Ich hoffe nicht das WoW besser wird es ist schon lange nicht mehr berauschend. Aber ich glaube das liegt an einem selber. Nach gut 15 Jahren MMOs hat man so einiges gesehn. WoW ist gut aber bei bestem Willen kein heiliger Kral. 
Es ist einfach nur ein MMO wie viele andere auch. Mag nicht jeder glauben denn WoW hat ja 11 Mio. Spieler und muss daher ja das beste sein ^^. Fakt ist aber das ich keine 11 Mio. Spieler auf meinem Server brauche. Ich brauche evtl 1000 oder 2000 Spieler damit der Server voll ist und die restlichen 10.998.000 Spieler die WoW spielen gehn mir doch am Popo vorbei.


----------



## iXEd (4. Juli 2010)

also ich persönliche denke einfach das die meisten AION "neulinge" die von WoW her gekommen sind 

WoW nicht von anfangan spielen.

Ich denke, dass die meisten von AION erwarten das es gleich so viel zu bieten hat wie WoW dass is das problem in meinen augen.

WoW hat ja auch stück für stück aufgebaut... ich glaub das kein mmo WoW so schnell "stürzen" wird da dieses mmo die ganzen jahre die es WoW schon gibt "einholen" müsste (von der qualität, der größe, der geschichte dem PvP und was weiß ich was^^ )




PS: meine meinung muss keiner vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickwolf (4. Juli 2010)

Aion ist einfach nur eine große Enttäuschung. Ich habe es am Anfang gespielt weil ich mir davon etwas erwartet habe, aber der fehlende Support ist eine Frechheit, genau so wie die vielen Bugs, die langweiligen Inis und die Lügen die konsequent von NC-Soft verbreitet werden. 

Als auf der Messe von den NC-Soft Mitarbeitern gesagt wurde, das, dass Video Visions of Aion bereits Inhalt des Spieles ist, war das für mich der Grund aufzuhören. So viel Frechheit ist dann doch zu viel. 


Aion bietet nicht die geringste Innovation....


----------



## Shira (4. Juli 2010)

Aion am Ende - also ich möchte nur sagen, dass ich Aion gespielt habe - 2 Monate - und habe dann wieder zu wow gewechselt. Mir persönlich fehlten die Reittiere und die Fluggestalt fand ich auch nicht so prickelnd. Also keine Erneuerung für wow-fans die einen wirklich von wow zu aion wechseln lassen. Durch die ständigen Erneuerungen in wow kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand tatsächlich langfristig bei Aion bleibt, der gerne wow gespielt hat °-°


----------



## Atanka (4. Juli 2010)

seh ich auch so, Aion war eine derbe enttäuschung für mich, nach 1 monat spielzeit und lvl 20 habe ich es dann doch wieder aufgegeben. 
Warum? Leicht gesagt: Der fehlende zusammenhalt in der spielercomm, der fehlende content für lowies, der einen ins spiel einbndet. PVP unter 30? Vergiss es.
Erste Ini mit 25? Toll....Berufe kann man alle lernen? Ist ja toll, und woher nehm ich die kohle dafür?
Die Fluggestalt, das, was das spiel am meisten ausmacht, ist nur in speziellen gebieten, die sogar noch eingeschränkter sind als die grenzen in wow für flugmounts, verfügbar, und selbst dann nur zeitlich begrenzt...das sind so die großen groben sachen, die für mich 60 verschwendete euronen waren...hab mir btw. auch andre games angeschaut (War, Age of Conan, HDRO), aber keines konnte mich so fesseln wie wow, und daher hab ich dann im mai nach 6monatiger pause wieder mit wow angefangen.


So viel dazu.
Und wenn sich Aion nihts besseres einfallen lässt, dann wird es in Europa mit Einführung von Cata, SWTOR oder GW2 sehr schnell sehr tief abstürzen, Vielleicht werden die server nicht runtergefahren, aber das spielerlebnis wird aufgrund eine Spielermangels die eh schon stark dezimierte Comm von Aion noch mehr ausdünnen.


----------



## Liwanu (4. Juli 2010)

Aion wird seinen Teil der eingefleischten Spieler, denen das Grinden und das herumstehen in den Hauptstädten nichts ausmacht behalten.

Ich selbst habe mir AION vor ca. 2 Monaten gekauft, da ich dieses MMO auch mal antesten und mir mein eigenes Bild machen wollte. (Templer auf Stufe 28, Jägerin Stufe 35)

Die Punkte die Atanke - über mir - kurz aufgelistet hat, sind genau die Gründe, warum wieder viele Aion verlassen haben. Wem dies so gefällt, hat entweder starke nerven oder liebt es auf diese Weise von einem Spiel "gequält" zu werden. Ganz besonders muss ich erwähnen, dass die Community in Aion meinen empfinden nach, sich viel asozialer Verhält als die in WoW. (Wer Beispiele will, kann ich diese später hinzufügen).

Als WotLK erschienen ist, sind erneut viele Spieler wieder eingestiegen oder haben ihre Accounts reaktiviert. Wer sich beschwert, dass nach 1-3 Monaten die übliche Langeweile wieder aufkommt, sollte sich mal ein paar Gedanken machen, wie oft derjenige überhaupt spielt und ob er sich den überhaupt auch alles "neue" anschaut? Diese Langeweile wird natürlich wieder auf das nächste Addon übertragen, aber keiner beschwert sich, dass in AION schon lange tote hose ist.

Kommende spiele Aufzulisten, die als WoW Killer abgestempelt werden, sind von jedem seine PERSÖNLICHE Meinung. WoW wird NIE durch ein anderes MMO von seinem Thron gestoßen werden, es sei denn, Blizzard macht WoW 2. Warum sollte mich Guildwars 2 interessieren? GW1/2 fühlte sich nur in den Städten nach einem MMO an, sonste gar nicht. Instanzierte Gebiete, leveln bis Stufe 20.

Viel spaß bei Eurem nächsten Spiel, aber bitte hört auf andere Spiele runterzumachen, nur um eure eigenen zu pushen.


----------



## Geige (4. Juli 2010)

> stark dezimierte Comm von Aion noch mehr ausdünnen.



Das kannst du, der du gerade mal einen Monat gespielt hast natürlich super beurteilen!

Mensch Leute, wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man auf die hören die eine haben x.X

Es wurden weniger ja, aber von ausgedünnt kann zumindest auf Kromede und auch auf Balder nicht gesprochen werden!




> Als auf der Messe von den NC-Soft Mitarbeitern gesagt wurde, das, dass Video Visions of Aion bereits Inhalt des Spieles ist, war das für mich der Grund aufzuhören. So viel Frechheit ist dann doch zu viel.


Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden, sie sagten:
Teile des Visiontrailers sind bereits in Aion 2.0 vertretten!
Lesen->Verstehen->Posten!


----------



## arwensstern (4. Juli 2010)

ich denke die aion tage sind schon lange gezählt dar bringt 2.0 up nix die spieler zahlen sinken immer mehr in den keller wie mann letzten lesen konnte 

und wenn das addon kommt wird wow noch mal richtig duch starten wenn mann die beta videos auf buffed sich anschaut hammer fett need blizzard macht wieder alles richtig das was die spieler seit jahren sich wünschen kommt endlich 

need beta key


----------



## Nahemis (4. Juli 2010)

Manchmal denke ich, wenn ich Buffed mir so anschaue, es gibt nur ein mmo und das ist WoW. Ich wünschte mir ihr müsstet WoW 24 Std am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche spielen und das für immer!!

Dann werdet ihr zumindest nicht mehr von einem neuen mmo enttäuscht.


----------



## Reecon (4. Juli 2010)

Also Aion hat mich derbe entäuscht. Es war nie da und wird nie kommen. Patch usw. latte - in der MMO Liste ist Aion nicht vertreten für mich. Da hat mir HdRO noch um einiges
besser gefallen. In einen habe ich einen 25er Krieger - voller Freude - juhuuu ab in den Abyss. Kommt ein 50er haut mich um, denk ich mir - so das wars. Ausgelogt und stillgelegt,
ohne Kommentar. ^^

Ich hab WoW nie aufgehört, hab mir Aion angeschaut, HdRO usw. Von WoW hat mich noch kein einziges weggebracht - denke auch mal das das so bleiben wird.


----------



## Geige (4. Juli 2010)

> In einen habe ich einen 25er Krieger - voller Freude - juhuuu ab in den Abyss. Kommt ein 50er haut mich um, denk ich mir - so das wars. Ausgelogt und stillgelegt,
> ohne Kommentar. ^^



Du hast Aion niemals gespielt, wenn ich mir Märchen anhören will hör ich mir ne Bundestagsdebatte an!


----------



## Wutprobe (4. Juli 2010)

die ersten 1-2 monate werden vll viele wieder auf wow springen aber dann wird es ihnen zu langweilig un sie besuchen wieder aion oder andre mmos also macht euch mal keinen kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (4. Juli 2010)

Atanka schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, Aion war eine derbe enttäuschung für mich, nach 1 monat spielzeit und lvl 20 habe ich es dann doch wieder aufgegeben.
> Warum? Leicht gesagt: Der fehlende zusammenhalt in der spielercomm, der fehlende content für lowies, der einen ins spiel einbndet. PVP unter 30? Vergiss es.
> Erste Ini mit 25? Toll....Berufe kann man alle lernen? Ist ja toll, und woher nehm ich die kohle dafür?
> Die Fluggestalt, das, was das spiel am meisten ausmacht, ist nur in speziellen gebieten, die sogar noch eingeschränkter sind als die grenzen in wow für flugmounts, verfügbar, und selbst dann nur zeitlich begrenzt...das sind so die großen groben sachen, die für mich 60 verschwendete euronen waren...hab mir btw. auch andre games angeschaut (War, Age of Conan, HDRO), aber keines konnte mich so fesseln wie wow, und daher hab ich dann im mai nach 6monatiger pause wieder mit wow angefangen.
> ...



Bis lvl 25 gibt es statt Instanzen 2 Elitegebiete.

Es ist, mittlerweile, weil es nichtmehr so voll dort ist wie am anfang, fast das gleiche wie ne trollinstanz in wow. Nur ohne das Initor am anfang.

PvP unter 30? 
Wo erlebt man denn normales pvp als einsteiger in WoW? Da wo alle mit Acc-EQ rumrennen? Niemals.
Und wenn man als 30er durch Risse in Aion ging, hat man sehr viel pvp machen können. Aber soweit denkt ihr wowler net. Ihr wollt alles nur in den arsch geschoben haben.

Und die Spieler, wie ich, die Aion schon lange spielen und wow gespielt haben und hassen gelernt haben, werden sich net von Cata einwickeln lassen nur um Geld auszugeben und dann wieder aufzuhören.

Meine Prognose für Cata:
Erst ein leichter Anstieg an Spielerzahlen, vllt auf fat 12mio und dann ein fall auf unter 11mio.



Reecon schrieb:


> Also Aion hat mich derbe entäuscht. Es war nie da und wird nie kommen. Patch usw. latte - in der MMO Liste ist Aion nicht vertreten für mich. Da hat mir HdRO noch um einiges
> besser gefallen. In einen habe ich einen 25er Krieger - voller Freude - juhuuu ab in den Abyss. Kommt ein 50er haut mich um, denk ich mir - so das wars. Ausgelogt und stillgelegt,
> ohne Kommentar. ^^
> 
> Ich hab WoW nie aufgehört, hab mir Aion angeschaut, HdRO usw. Von WoW hat mich noch kein einziges weggebracht - denke auch mal das das so bleiben wird.



Hmm. Du gehst in einem PvP Spiel in die PvP Zone und wirst von nem hohen umgehaun. 

ÜBERRASCHUNG!

Was glaubt ihr warum die in Aion nicht so viele Zonen für PvP haben. Es sind insgesamt nur 5. 2 In Elysea, 2 in Asmodae und der Abyss. Dass man da vermerht auf Spieler trifft sollte klar sien.

In WoW ist man es nur nicht gewohnt, weil keiner dort open pvp machen will. 
Warum?
Weil man sich nicht erst durch 20 Gebiete suchen will bis man den ersten gegner trifft.

Ihr habt alle Aion mal angespielt.

Aber auf 50 war keiner. Also erlaubt euch keine Meinung über dieses Spiel. Bis dahin kommt nämlihc noch mehr.
Und da ihr noch lange gebraucht hättet, hättet ikhr auch net lang bis 2.0 warten müssen. Aber da irh lieber ein free-loot spiel spielen wollt, lassen wir euch mit freuden gehen.


----------



## Argony (4. Juli 2010)

Ich mag WoW, aber nicht das gefarme, und als ich hörte das man in Aion für skills und alles üblst farmen muss, dacht ich mir ich lasses :X ich zock lieber irgendwann wieder AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexandá (4. Juli 2010)

huhu bobs und flamer...=)

ich muss sagen das ich aion nur ganz kurz probiert habe und sonst nur viel drüber gelssen habe,
ich war einer der jenigen der das spiel gehypt hat und es unbedingt probieren wollte damals wo Wotlk in wow raus kam,
glaube mitte naxx zeiten kam auch Aion raus, wo ne menge spieler abgewandert sind, selbst aus meinen raid damals.
aber man konnte ne wette abschliessen udn die hätte ich gewonnen. nach 2 monaten warn die meisten wieder back.

ich möchte mich net als wow fanboy hervorheben da ich es selber zur zeit nicht spiele, da es wirklich zur zeit sehr lahm ist.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich seid 5 jahren wow spiele und bisher einfach kein spiel wirklich an wow *Leider* ran gekommen ist.
ja warum das leider?! ich würde doch gerne ma wieder Ah und Oh effeckt haben den ich damals in wow hatte als ich angefangen hatte.
wo nen rl kumpel mit Winterquellsäbler vor mir stand und ich einfach sagte geil. aber man kann nich alles haben.

man muss aber sich mal langsam eingestehn, sowohl als Aion spieler als auch als WoW spieler das man immer irgentwo selber
am hype seines spiels oder die flames auf dem servern selber als communtiy dran schuld ist.

ich kann mich ganz genau dran erinnern wie überfluttet diese seite + forum war von Aion. ich habe damals schon gesagt, dieses spiel hat
nicht mehr als hammer geile grafik, das wars dann aber leider auch schon.
es hat keinen wirklichen content, es hat keine wirkliche weiter entwicklung, es hat kein balanciertes pvp und lahmes leveln.
wie schon merhfach erwähnt wurde, da hat selbst Hdro oder Rom als free to play mmo mehr weiter entwicklung als Aion.
da muss einend och eibfach mal irgentwo einiges klar werden oder???^^

naja wow und aion unterscheiden sich nichtw irklich und es wird immer die gleichen bobs geben die in wow nichts erreicht haben 
oder in aion nichts erreciht haben und deshalb einfach mal ihren mund im forum weit auf machen^^.

was ich noch erwähnen muss und sehr lustig fand, war von jemand ganz weit vorne in den comments, das man in classic zeiten von wow
für jeden content 20 euro zahlen musste. ich hab mich echt weg gehaun. gratz dazu.

und wenn einen ein spiel nicht gefählt dann geh ich udn probiere ich was anderes aus, wenn mir mein altes spiel wieder gefählt dann spiele ich das
wieder, aber muss mir von keinen sagen lassen wie scheiße doch das game ist wenn man es noch nicht selber angespielt hat.
jeder mensch hat ne andere meinung und das is klasse so^^

aber hey, viel spass auf den nähsten seiten bei dem gleichen thema, man kann sich mit jemanden da drüber über jahren streiten.
man wird nie auf einen punkt kommen...

aber das is glaube ich von vielen zu viel verlangt um das zu begreifen.

so long

viel spass noch

(für rechtschreibfehler haftet meine mama...=))


----------



## Liwanu (4. Juli 2010)

Wir dürfen uns keine Meinung erlauben, weil wir noch nicht auf 50 gespielt haben?? Gehts noch?!

Nicht jeder hat Lust bis 50 zu grinden nur um dann festzustellen, dass es am Ende langweilig wird, weil kein Content da ist. Seine Meinung über ein Spiel kann man sowohl schon viel früher treffen und wenn diese Negativ ist, passt Aion dem Spieler nicht, weil der Entwickler etwas verschlafen hat.

Jetzt zu sagen, dass es mit 2.0 besser wird, bringt einem auch nicht weiter, da der Zug schon für viele abgefahren ist.


----------



## arwensstern (4. Juli 2010)

ich denke wow ist zu recht die nummer 1  und das spiele was wow von platz 1 verdrängen wird kommt auch wieder aus dem hause blizzard 

2011
platz 1 diablo 3
platz 2 wow 
platz 3 ?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Allerdings ... habe Aion getestet und bin nun wieder bei WOW ... an WOW kommt einfach KEIN Spiel ran ! Ihr werdet alle zurück kommen die jetzt sagen mimimi cata ist scheiße ^^ oh man wie arm ... ist so als würde ein alksüchtiger sagen er trinkt nie wieder !
> 
> IHR ALLE WERDET ZURÜCKKOMMEN MUHAHAHA
> 
> Aion ist einfach kacke ... schade



Und du heisst Warhammerbesser.


----------



## ctullhu (4. Juli 2010)

aion wird nicht sterben, sicher nicht.
logischerweise kommen die geier der anderen spiele bei der überschrift nun ins forum gekrochen und maulen herum.
das haben wir oft genug beobachtet, wow spieler scheinen an sich unzufrieden zu sein.
damals wurde aoc so lange totgeredet, nun machen sie es bei aion und jeden morgen stehen sie frustriert auf, weil noch immer keine meldung kam, dass die server abgeschaltet wurden.
aber ok, jeder muss ja seinen frieden mit sich selber finden. lastet das eigene spiel nicht aus flamed man halt die anderen.
aoc lebt und hat ein super-add-on draussen.
aion lebt und 2.0 steht in den startlöchern.jungs, wie grausam doch das leben zu euch ist, dass wow nicht alleiniger herrscher am olymp ist und tatsächlich gallische dörfer... ahne... kleine spiele mit unter einer million user wow die drölfmillionen server abgraben.
cataclysm wird aion keine leute abgraben, weil wow und aion zwei verschiedene paar schuhe sind. aion hat wow kaum geschadet und im gegenzug sind zu wenig leute bei aion gegangen, als dass da noch wer auf cata wartet.
zumindest die aion-community interessiert wow eher nicht.
naja und die wowler die hier im forum rummaulen haben eben langeweile bei ihrem oberrulerroxx00rspiel und müssen jedem anderen eben mitteilen wie fail der ist.
süß irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodkalol (4. Juli 2010)

Warum WoW 11Millionen Spieler hat ist ganz einfach: weil es Einsteiger- Casual- und Idiotenfreundlich aufgebaut ist
Du musst nix können du musst nix machen und bekommst das selbe wie die Leute die sich den Arsch aufreißen um vorne mit dabei zu sein.
Pluspunkt für Aion: mit highend Gear ist man kein Nerd, Suchti oder Failopfer sondern wie es sein soll ein Vorbild. Während in WoW nurnoch Leute Hunter spielen und auf Stoff rollen um mit ihrem 73er DK zu jammern das das leveln so zäh ist ist man diese Leute in Aion eben schon mit lvl 25 los weil man nicht mit 30% der Quests an sein Ziel kommt sondern auch mal ein Level grinden muss. Der einzige Minuspunkt an Aion sind die Möglichkeiten, man kann alleine unter lvl 50 nix reißen und auch wenn sollte man in einer Gruppe sein.
Wenn ich mir anhören muss das sich jemand beschwert mit lvl 25 im open pvp gebiet von nem 50er gekillt worden zu sein:
in Aion braucht ein 50er 3 Hits für nen lvl 25er, in WoW braucht ein 80er EINEN Hit für nen blau eqipten 80er.
Sucht euch euer Spiel aus:
1. seit ihr PvE-ler seit ihr Mainstream, zockt WoW ohne 50% legen zu können dann jammert ihr wieder im Forum
2. seit ihr PvP-ler zockt Aion weil da Gear keine so übertrieben große Rolle spielt auch wenn das Gelagge bei Festungsraids noch ziemlich übertrieben ist
3. seit ihr Casual hört auf mit MMOs, ihr seit egal für welches Game nur einmalige Geldquellen die die richtigen Spieler nur ihre Geduld kosten


----------



## Helmchen123 (4. Juli 2010)

Vodkalol schrieb:


> Pluspunkt für Aion: mit highend Gear ist man kein Nerd, Suchti oder Failopfer sondern wie es sein soll ein Vorbild.



Hahahaha


----------



## Braamséry (4. Juli 2010)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Wir dürfen uns keine Meinung erlauben, weil wir noch nicht auf 50 gespielt haben?? Gehts noch?!
> 
> Nicht jeder hat Lust bis 50 zu grinden nur um dann festzustellen, dass es am Ende langweilig wird, weil kein Content da ist. Seine Meinung über ein Spiel kann man sowohl schon viel früher treffen und wenn diese Negativ ist, passt Aion dem Spieler nicht, weil der Entwickler etwas verschlafen hat.
> 
> Jetzt zu sagen, dass es mit 2.0 besser wird, bringt einem auch nicht weiter, da der Zug schon für viele abgefahren ist.



Was gibt es bis lvl 30?

1 Ini, 2 Elitegebiete

WoW, dannach kommt nichtsmehr, deshalb wird das spiel auch nich besser...

Wer bis dahin kein PvP macht isst selbst schuld. Es gibt ne Möglichkeit, wenn man sie net nutzt, sollte man sich kein urteil erlauben.



Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Allerdings ... habe Aion getestet und bin nun wieder bei WOW ... an WOW kommt einfach KEIN Spiel ran ! Ihr werdet alle zurück kommen die jetzt sagen mimimi cata ist scheiße ^^ oh man wie arm ... ist so als würde ein alksüchtiger sagen er trinkt nie wieder !
> 
> IHR ALLE WERDET ZURÜCKKOMMEN MUHAHAHA
> 
> Aion ist einfach kacke ... schade



Cata wird wie Wotlk schön geredet. Es wird aber auch wieder scheiße werden, ihr werdet sehen.



Vodkalol schrieb:


> Warum WoW 11Millionen Spieler hat ist ganz einfach: weil es Einsteiger- Casual- und Idiotenfreundlich aufgebaut ist
> Du musst nix können du musst nix machen und bekommst das selbe wie die Leute die sich den Arsch aufreißen um vorne mit dabei zu sein.
> Pluspunkt für Aion: mit highend Gear ist man kein Nerd, Suchti oder Failopfer sondern wie es sein soll ein Vorbild. Während in WoW nurnoch Leute Hunter spielen und auf Stoff rollen um mit ihrem 73er DK zu jammern das das leveln so zäh ist ist man diese Leute in Aion eben schon mit lvl 25 los weil man nicht mit 30% der Quests an sein Ziel kommt sondern auch mal ein Level grinden muss. Der einzige Minuspunkt an Aion sind die Möglichkeiten, man kann alleine unter lvl 50 nix reißen und auch wenn sollte man in einer Gruppe sein.
> Wenn ich mir anhören muss das sich jemand beschwert mit lvl 25 im open pvp gebiet von nem 50er gekillt worden zu sein:
> ...



WoW hatte am Ende von BC 11 Mio spieler. 

Zu Vanilla waren es schon weit über die hälfte davon.
Vanilla war nicht wirklich einsteigerfreundlich und in BC musste man auch alles machen.

Die Spieler waren damals schon glücklich. Das hatte mit dem Einsteigerfreundlich absolut nichts zu tun.

Wenn sie diese Linie beibehalten hätten, hätte wohl auch keiner wirklich so extrem gemeckert wie jez. Sie hätten aber genausoviele spieler + die neuen. Jez haben sie Alte-Alte+Neue= Alt/Neu-Alt

Und wer sagt, dass das pvp system in aion net gut ist, sollte mal in wow gucken.

In Aion geht es nach dem schere-stein-papier prinzip.
In WoW nach dem 1st hit-gewinnt prinzip.


----------



## Allexiella (4. Juli 2010)

Immer dieses Wunschdenken der WOW Fangemeinde.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

wahaha, das ist ja wirklich goldig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion ist lange nicht am ende und steht auch nicht unbedingt mit WoW in konkurrenz, da zielgruppen etwas anders sind. letzteres ist eigentlich auch die aussage der Aion-entwickler.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo WoW ist halt was für bonzen...kann man mich noch an classic erinnern wo man für jede neue inni 20 euro berappen musste :O


ich höre, das turnier der kreuzfahrer, oder wie der kram hiess, war sehr innovativer inhalt. genau wie grossteil von WotLK auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ja..boden pvp klingt für aion voll spannend!..als hätten sich die leute nie beschwert dass sie zu wenig fliegen dürfen ;D


bis auf die tatsache, dass das fliegen - in diesem fall gleiten - deulich mehr platz in 2.0 hat, als jemals zuvor. Abyss bleibt immer noch aktuell - vor allem wegen der neuen instanz in Divine Fortress, um die weiter gekämpft wird. genau wie um die alten festungen auch, denke ich mal.
Die meisten, die sich um zu wenig flugzeit beschwert hatten, waren entweder nie sehr hochgekommen oder einfach zu doof, richtige ausrüstung und tränke zu nutzen.



Yiraja schrieb:


> naja 2.0 kam vor kurzem doch erst in korea un die sind 1 jahr vor uns ? bin da sehr skeptisch und patch 1.9 war jetzt auch nicht so der bringer hat schon n paar leute verschreckt ich denke 2.0 wird da auch nix mehr reißen.


öhm, 1 jahr rückstand auf korea? laber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1.9 kam hierzulande ca 2 monate später als in korea. 2.0 kommt wohl 4-5 monate später unter anderem wegen sommerferien, da sich NCSoft wohl zu schade ist, in diesem zeitraum eine erweiterung herauszubringen.

ausserdem überleg mal scharf nach, was in der zwischenzeit passiert. entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen, NCSoft ist sich des Blizzard-Addons bewust und hat 3.0 dann seit ein paar monaten in de mache. d.h. für uns, dass nach erscheinen von 2.0 hierzulande auch neue infos zu 3.0 kommen werden, was zusätzlich als anreiz zum weitespielen dienen wird.
WoW hat bis dahin nur die paar neue level und quasi null wirklich neuen inhalt für leute auf max stufe. ausser du meinst, dass die dunkelzwerge, die ich schon mit 50 in classic gegrillt habe, als wirklich neuer inhalt herhalten können.

was aussagen wie "wow hat genug kunden" angeht... aber sicher doch. darum musste blizzard dungeonfinder einführen und genau darum gibt es BGs kreuz und quer durch alle servergruppen -nationalitäten hinweg(oder so ists geplant) - weil ach so viele spieler auf einem server vorhanden sind, um angenehmes spielen zu ermöglichen.



Krenzur schrieb:


> und das ist ja mal fail³ cataclysm ist sehr wohl ein addon und kein contentpatch... content wäre zb icc oder rubin sanktum... ein addon besitzt mehr als nur content: die neuen fraktionen werden dich schon ne woche fesseln, die 5 neuen lvl werden dich weiter fesseln, neue quests, neue fähigkeiten, überarbeitete und veränderte gebiete, neue erfolge und allem voran neuer content: und damit meine ich net 8 neue inis... mit der zeit werden neben den 3 raids die am anfang dabei sind mehr raids dazukommen und die werden sicherlich auch kein freeloot sein. zusätzlich wird auch die grafik aufgearbeitet und die sehr viel an der eigentlichen spielweise verändert, und nicht alles was geändert wird ist auch schlecht.



hab mir die videos zu neuen gebieten angesehen, auch zu den worgen und goblins und zu deren anfangsquests. ja, alles solide, alles ganz gut. nur: irgendwie alles beim alten, alter stil, alte mechaniken, alte abläufe, alte modelle, alte animationen. selbst die neuen gebäude, die ja eigentlich neu wirken sollten, sehen irgendwie alt aus. in etwa das gleiche gefühl als damals bei WotLK.

daher ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass wieder ein guter teil der spieler sich zumindest nach ein paar monaten wieder bis zum nächten addon verabschieden wird. oder gar nicht erst die 30-40 euro dafür ausgeben wird, dieselben alten dunklezwerge, die man schon in classic mit level 50 bekämpfen durfte, wieder aufs neue zu verhauen.

für die leute, die aion sehr früh verlassen haben wird aber nochmals jede menge geboten, auch im unteren bereich. und der kram ist im vergleich zu dem, was ein langjähriger WoW spieler zu sehen bekommt, wirklich neu. das alles für die normale monatsgebühr von 13 euro.



Krenzur schrieb:


> ist dir schonmal aufgefallen was an wow eig die ganze zeit verändert wird neben high-lvl content? ja genau richtig erkannt: schnelleres lvln für lowies, und was heißt das? ebenfalls richtig erkannt: man will den neueinsteigern ne möglichkeit geben schneller zu lvln damit sie in den bann gezogen werden und net wieder abhauen: schlussfolgerung aus dem ganzen: wenn 500 heulende mimimi wow spieler gehen weil es ihnen nach dem 5000sten mal, nach dem sie gesagt haben wow ist tot *mimimi*, immer noch nicht die kraft hatten ihr wow acc zu kündigen - dann dies doch endlich schaffen sind schon 1000 neue wow spieler ins spiel eingestiegen. wow macht etwas dafür das sie spieler bekommen: man sehe "werbt einen freund"-aktion etc. da lädst deinen cousin ein und der lädt seine kumpels ein und so weiter und wenn das n paar machen haste die heulenden mimis wieder wettgemacht.



schau genau auf das, was du geschrieben hast. ev wird dir auffallen, dass die "veränderungen" die da angeblich stattfinden nichts wiklich neues mit sich bringen. alles blieb weitgehend beim alten, es gab nur immer nur ein paar neue items und neue inis. das gleiche wird mit Cataclysm fortgesetzt. es gibt dann zwar neue gebiete, aber das spielprinzip ist 100% gleich. immer noch dieselbe jagd nach items, immer noch rumstehen in der neuen hauptstadt, immer noch dieselbe alte langeweile, sobald man seine neueste raidinstanz durch hat.

der andrang auf Warhammer und Aion hat eigentlich deutlich gezeigt, wie gross der wunsch viele WoWler nach einer abwechslung oder alternative zu WoW ist. beide spieler waren allerdings vom spielprinzip her gar nicht als direkte konkurrenz zu wow gedacht und verloren daher auch recht schnell diese spiele wieder. gewisse versäumnisse und schlichte inkompetenz im fal von WAR haben das übrige dazugetan.
Mit Tera und dem neuen Star Wars spiel gibt es dann aber neue konkurrenz, direkt oder indirekt, die nochmals spieler abschöpfen wird. ausserdem dürfte das interesse der wirklichen neulinge längst nicht so stark sein, alleine weil das spiel schon recht alt ist und ebenso aussieht.

was das alles mit aion 2.0 zu tun hat? simpel: aion ist allein von der grafik her zeitgemässer, mit 2.0 wird sich das spiel deutlich flüssiger vom leveln her spielen und obendrein gibt es ein paar neue mechaniken und ebenso neue skills, schöne - wirklich schöne - neue items, gebiete, instanzen, item- und NPC-modelle. nicht so sehr derselbe alte aufguss, wie in WoW mit den elendig langweiligen alten drachen-modellen, zwergen und monstern. und zigtausend mehr goblins, die man eh schon an jeder ecke gesehen hat.
zusätzlich lauert schon 3.0 in nicht allzu weiter ferne. für Cataclysm wird es aber nur denselben alten mist wie immer geben: alle 3-4 monate eine neue instanz mit ein paar geradezu lächerlichen itemmodellen, künstlichen barrieren gegen die allzu schnelle progression - und das wars. dafür habt ihr dann 40 euro hingelegt.

das ist natürlich meine persönliche meinung. bin nicht in beta, kann ev nicht alles vergleichen - nur das, was ich bisher in videos sah.
ausserdem hoffe ich, dass wow auch weiterhin bestehen bleibt. traurigerweise haben sich wowler immer mehr zu einem häuflein abschaum entwickelt und verseuchen geradezu mit ihren antrainierten debilen verhaltensweisen andere spiele. bin vielleicht zu sehr voreingenommen, aber die letzten jahre haben es der WoW-spielerschaft wirklich nicht gut getan. WoW ist somit ein unschätzbar kostbarer magnet für die idiote im MMO-p2p-bereich, an dem die debilen horden hängenbleiben, und sollte am besten nach möglichkeit noch eine lange lebensdauer haben.



Tokenlord schrieb:


> Cataclysm wird wohl die Spielverändernste Erweiterung die WoW je hatte.
> Zu den 5 Leveln: Ja es sind "nur" 5. Warum? Erstens steigen die XP pro LvL weiter an. 1 LvL dauert z.b. länger als eines in WotLK.
> Zu den 8 Inis: Die Anzahl ist völlig ok, und normal. Selbiges gilt bei den Raids.
> 
> ...



spielverändernste eweiterung? wie das? was gibt es denn wirklich neues ausser veränderten gebieten? 2 neue völker? wurscht, gabs schon. dazu sehen worgen lächelich aus und goblins gibt es längst als NPCS an jeder ecke. neue inis? gibts in jedem spiel immer wieder.

1 level in Cataclysm dauert jetzt länger? oh, ganz neues spielgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist denn wirklich neu an Cataclysm? bis auf die neuen "alten" gebiete und die wirklich neue areale eigentlich kaum etwas. selbst von der grafik her wirkt alles irgendwie alt undgewöhnlich, als ob man schon alles gesehen hätte. wobei die inis wohl wie immer recht hübsch anzusehen sind - da lassen sich die designe was nettes einfallen, wies scheint, auch wenn dunkeleisen-inis sicher 1:1 wie die altehrwürdigen classic inis vom stil her sein werden.

hab mir auch die neuen skills angesehen. irgendwie derselbse kram wie üblich. sicher hier und da neu, aber kaum wirklich aufregend.

aion 2.0 hat ebenso neue gebiete, inis, skills und stigmas, neue festungen, die man jetzt auf etwas andere weise angreifen wird(neues spielgefühl!), neue - wirklich neue - monstermodelle, neue sehr ansprechend aussehende items, pets, neue inhalte für gänzlich neue spieler, neue fortbewegungsmethode, die sich wunderbar in das bestehende modell einfügt und natürlich neue quests mit neuen zwischensequenzen und fortführung der geschichte um den spieler.

Für mich sieht es daher so aus, als ob beide spiele eigentlich in etwa denselben kram bieten, nur mit dem unterschied, dass man sich jeweils an die eigene spielausrichtung - extem-PvE für WoW und PvPvE für Aion - orientiert und somit verschiedene bereiche verschieden stark fokussiert und mit dem, dass aion-spieler den neuen kram für lau bekommen, während wowler draufzahlen müssen.
fängt ein neue spiele in wow an, muss er erst haufen addons anschaffen. bei aion reich nur das hauptprogramm. und mit 2.0 ist es der ideale zeitpunkt einzusteigen, wen niht sogar schon mit 1.9.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man kann nicht nur WoW als grund nennen warum aion "eventuell" am ende ist...wenn man bedenkt dass ff14, gw2 und swtor vor der türe stehen..dann muss aion sich wirklich ran halten um da noch konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben..denn was wirklich zu bieten hat das spiel nun echt atm nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok, bei GW2 und SWTOR hast du vermutlich recht, auch TERA müsste man dazu zählen. allerdings garantiert niemand, dass diese spiele tatsächlich besser werden. ausserdem hat Aion dann - genau wie WoW im vergleich zu manchen neuerscheinungen - dann den vorteil der etwas längeren entwicklung und somit etwas vielfältigeren angebotes. und zusätzlich kann keines dieser spieler eine Open PvP, wie man es in Aion haben kann, bieten. die meisten haben ihr fokus auf klein-PVE und minimalst-PvP, was es nicht unbedingt mit Aion aufnehmen kann.

interessanterweise sind diese neue spiele aber von spielausrichtung her ähnlich wie WoW, nur zeitgemässer, mit ein paar neuen ideen, grafik etc, weshalb die bereits schon gebeutelte WoW-comm nochmals federn lassen wird.

wir sprechen hier bei weitem nicht von untergang etc. aber spürbare abwanderung in WoW dürfte sicherlich eintreffen.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit 2.0 (Ja ich spiele auch Aion also nich nur WoW) als ob das mehr Content wäre als Cataclysm!? Haste dir das mal angeguckt? Allein in der jetzigen Beta die bis max 82 geht hat schon mehr Content als 2.0


welcher inhalt soll es denn sein? ich bin nicht in der beta(lol, wie auch) und kanns natürlich schwer beurteilen, aber wenn man mit 82 schon grossteil aller gebiete anschauen kann und du vielleicht auch noch die überarbeitung der alten welt meinst, ist es nicht unbedingt besonders aussagekräftig.

sind in neuen gebieten zu viele quests da und du wirst 85,ohne alles gesehen zu haben, ists doch irgendwie blöd. ist zu wenig da - ok, wird nicht passieren, das kann man blizzard eigentlich immer zugute halten. die alten gebiete sind sicherlich einen blick wert, aber für die spieler, die auf das "endgame" hin orientiert sind, eher weniger interessant. einmal drüberfliegen und man hat eigentlich alles schon gesehen. geht an einem tag.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ums auszuschreiben..also aion spielen meist nur leute die einfach nur keine lust auf die anderen momentanen mmo´s haben..irgendetwas bestimmtes hällt sie an dem spiel meistens nicht..sprich die probieren auch gerne neues aus ..und gerade solche kundschaft wird auch schwierig zu halten sein wenn die neuen mmos rauskommen weil aion schlichts nichts weiter bietet als "mal was anderes"



ist nicht ganz falsch, da es im momnt zu AION kaum alternativen gibt, wenn man AION generell mag. was aber nicht ganz stimmt, ist die aussage, es gäbe nichts bestimmtes, wa für das spiel spricht. es gibt nämlich das fliegen(frei im abyss und im form von gleiten, vor allem in 2.0 dann verstärkt), es gibt den extrem guten charakter-editor, der im moment in einem MMO dieser art und im p2p-bereich einzigartig sein dürfte. es gibt open pvp, wenn man sich darauf einlässt und es gibt RvR in einem sehr grossen maßstab. gruppenspiel funktioniert ausserdem sehr gut, grafik ist gut und für das gebotene sehr flüssig und das spiel ist weitgehend fehlerfrei.

die lücken, die im moment noch klaffen, werden mit 2.0 ordentlih gestopft und neue inhalte und spielmechaniken kommen ständig hinzu. 1.9 war definitiv kein grosser inhalts-patch, aber die veränderungen, die vorgenommen waren ganz gut und haben gezeigt, dass die entwickler sich mit verstand um ihr spiel kümmern.



Kizna schrieb:


> Cata das Ende für Aion? Nein denke ich nicht. Sollte sich Aion allerdings wieder einen Patch wie 1.9 erlauben, katapultiert es sich selbst aus dem Rennen. Für mich als mitlerweile ehmaliger Aion-Spieler unverständlich wie ein Unternehmen solch einen Mist bauen kann. Ein ganzes Jahr ohne richtigen neuen Content ist in meinen Augen einfach zu lang. Mit 2.0 werde ich wieder Aion spielen ja, allerdings nicht mehr mit der gleichen Freude wie früher.
> 
> Kommen wir also zu Cata. Das was ich bisher von der Beta gesehen habe ist gelinde gesagt großartig. Auch wenn ich es nicht gerne zugebe, aber der Schwirigkeitsgrad erinnert trotz extrem gutem Equip an die Klassik-Zeit. Sollte es so bleiben und am Ende doch nicht wieder zu diesen Wannebe-Weichspüler werden, dann wird Aion in Europa Kunden verlieren und davon nicht grade wenige.
> 
> Aion hat so extrem viel Potenzial, nur wenn es nicht genutzt wird bringt es uns auch nichts. Zudem kommen im nächsten Jahr Spiele wie SWTOR und Guild Wars 2 raus. Die Konkurenz schläft nicht.



sehe ich ähnlich, bis auf den part mit 2.0. imo wird es ein seh schönes spielerlebnis. kann mich natürlich irren.
NCSoft West ist allerdings echt ein trauriger haufen. ob sie nun unterfinaziert und unterbesetzt oder schlichtweg eine ansammlung inkompetenter trottel sind, ist dabei weniger wichtig. das problem ist, dass sie ein grundsolides spiel nicht solide genug betreuen.



Geige schrieb:


> Du spielst einen Gladiator richtig?
> Dann weiß ich auch warum du 1.9 schlecht fandest,...
> 
> 
> ...



der gladi wurde eigentich direkt und indirekt geradezu obszön gebufft. wer als gladi noch meint, in 1.9 schwach zu sein, tut etwas völlig falsch IMO.

mit dem inhaltspatch lassen sie aber in der tat zu lange auf sich warten. IMO liegt es auch unter anderem daran, dass bei uns immer noch zu wenige leute mit guter ausrüstung herumrennen. 2.0 soll eigentlich angeblich etwas härter von den mobs her sein, weshalb man auch nicht ohne gewisse grundausstattung loslegen sollte. ich befürchte, die koreaner dachten sich einfach, wir sollen bisserl mehr für besseren kram grinden gehen.

im endeffekt leiden wir ein wenig darunter, dass die spielgewohnheiten der asiaten etwas anders sind, als unsere, genau wie ihr bezahlmodell, was sich im endefekt in spieldesign recht deutlich niederschlägt.

und ob GW2 so toll sein wird wie alle es immer sagen? dazu kommt es est in 2011 raus, wo längst dierede von aion 3.0 sein wird, vermute ich. wenn man genaue hingesehen hat, wird man feststellen, dass bereits gewisse elemente des visions-trailers in 2.0 auftauchen und die entwickler somit weiter auf kurs richtung housing(oioi, da werden die wowler neidisch sein), offenen nicht-instanzierten welt und haupstadtbelagerungen sein, womit weder GW noch demnächst TERA bei release mithalten können werden.
Über WoW werden sich die WoWler selbst bis dahin alles mögliche zusammenflamen.



Strickwolf schrieb:


> Aion bietet nicht die geringste Innovation....


lol, aber klar doch. weder charakter-editor, noch flugkampf(geht mittlerweile anscheinend prima auch für nahkämpfer, die sich daran gewöhnt haben), noch die dredgion mit recht interessanten taktiken, noch festungskämpfe samt taktisch einsetzbaren artefakten und blaur, die gerne mitten im kampf zwische elyos un asmos sih reinporten - nööö, überhaupt keine innovation. da geht der liebe strickwolf doch lieber in wow seine instanzen durchgrinden, wo ihm tausende addons innovative boss mechaniken wie "NICHT IM FEUER STEHEN" in grossen gut lesbaren buchstaben auf den bildschilrm schreiben.



Atanka schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, Aion war eine derbe enttäuschung für mich, nach 1 monat spielzeit und lvl 20 habe ich es dann doch wieder aufgegeben.
> Warum? Leicht gesagt: Der fehlende zusammenhalt in der spielercomm, der fehlende content für lowies, der einen ins spiel einbndet. PVP unter 30? Vergiss es.
> Erste Ini mit 25? Toll....Berufe kann man alle lernen? Ist ja toll, und woher nehm ich die kohle dafür?
> Die Fluggestalt, das, was das spiel am meisten ausmacht, ist nur in speziellen gebieten, die sogar noch eingeschränkter sind als die grenzen in wow für flugmounts, verfügbar, und selbst dann nur zeitlich begrenzt...das sind so die großen groben sachen, die für mich 60 verschwendete euronen waren...hab mir btw. auch andre games angeschaut (War, Age of Conan, HDRO), aber keines konnte mich so fesseln wie wow, und daher hab ich dann im mai nach 6monatiger pause wieder mit wow angefangen.


lol, sogar bis level 20 ist er gekommen. in einem monat. waren dir die mobs zu schwer?
der fehlende zusammenhalt? bei wow ists besser? was hast du eigentlich da erwartet vom zusammenhalt her?
fehlender inhalt für lowbies? was ist das für kompletter irrsinn? 1-25 ist wie ein langes, grosses tutorial, das einem alles beibringt, was im spielverlauf wichtig ist. fliegen, gruppenbildung, quests, teleportieren, berufe, wichtigkeit, den sammelskill zu skillen - alles wird dezent betont. wer damit nichts anfangen kann, den verstehe ich einfach nicht.

erste ini mit 25? wie wärs mit offenen elite gebieten, die ein gewisses maß an zusammenspiel erfordern, wo bereits wieviele wowler gescheitert sind, weil man da eben ohne mods spielen muss, einem nicht der aggro-wechsel angekünigt wird und die viecher sehr gerne falsche positionierung mit einem fetten schlag in die fresse bestrafen? das war den meisten wohl zu doof, weil zu schwer, eh?
während sich der ganze wow-verein die augen über schwieriges tanken und unverständliche aggro-mechaniken ausgeweint hat, habe ich schon in china beta gemütlich zu 3tt die meisten elite quests in den anfangsgebieten erledigt und mich nachher gewundert, ob wow-spieler nun tatsächlich aus vollkommen verblödeten idioten rekrutiert werden oder nicht. wobei natürlich aussagen wie "ich bin ein kompetenter paladin-tank in wow mit raiderfahrung, habe hier aber keine chance, die mos zu tanken" dann aber doch sehr schnell für klarheit sorgten.

zu wenig flugzeit? naja, mit 40-45 bereits 1:30 bis 2 minuten. mit pötten wesentlich länger. mittlerweile mit 50 unendlich lange mit pötten bzw flugportalen, die an vielen stellen im abyss platziert sind. fliegen ist eine taktische komponente, die vor allem bei festungskämpfen oftmals für überraschungen sorgt.
selbst in normalen pve-gebieten ist gleite mit etwas geschick sehr oft möglich und schafft abkürzungen oder hilft, dem feind zu entkommen. mit 2.0 wird gleiten durch das gebietsdesign noch öfter zum einsatz kommen.



Liwanu schrieb:


> Aion wird seinen Teil der eingefleischten Spieler, denen das Grinden und das herumstehen in den Hauptstädten nichts ausmacht behalten.
> 
> Ich selbst habe mir AION vor ca. 2 Monaten gekauft, da ich dieses MMO auch mal antesten und mir mein eigenes Bild machen wollte. (Templer auf Stufe 28, Jägerin Stufe 35)
> 
> ...



ohhhh, wie ich hier lachen musste.

der erste satz. mit dem heumposen in hauptstädten. kommts bekannt vor? nein? warst wohl zu oft auf dem desktop, als du im dalaran versauert bist. das ist die essenz von WoW jetzt: in der hauptstand rumzuhocken, warten, bis der dungeonfinder dich mit assozialen elementen in eine gruppe schiebt, damit du nach dem ende der instanz nochmals für eine weile in der hauptstadt hocken kannst. das wird sich auch nicht meh ändern, da wow noch weite richtung lobby-onlinespiel im stil von diablo entwickelt wird.

die comm soll viel asozialer sein? was ist mit den elendig langen threads über die vollidioten, die anscheinend so vielen spielern per dungeonfinder über den weg laufen? was ist mit den vollhorsten, die afk in den BGs rumhocken und somit jegliche chance auf den sieg vermiesen?

mag sein, dass hier persönliche erfahrungen zusammenspielen, aber bis jetzt fand ich es doch um einiges angehmer, mit meinen mitspielern wirklich zu reden und dabei festzustellen, dass es wirkliche (vor allem erwachsene) menschen da hinter dem spiel-charakter sind, die mehr als nur gogogo, need, lol, noob von sich geben können.

deine antwort darauf, dass jemandem WotLK zu langweilig ist ist schlicht "spiel weniger"? Aber klar doch. Aion ist also langweilig, aber WotLK nicht, weil die gelangweilten einfach zu viel spielen und somit den wirklich grossartigen inhalt "zu schnell" durch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe schon mehrmals vorgerechnet, wie man mit Aion seinen spieltag wunderbar ausfüllen kann, indem man in etwa das gleiche macht, wie in WoW. nur halt mit mehr open pvp, gemütlicher und sozialer.

hier nochmal: 1-2 festungsinis = 2 stunden. 1xDP = 2 stunden. 1x Theo Lab = 1-2 std. tadaa, spielabend komplett. wer will, spielt Dred 1 oder 2 mal, je 40 minuten, nimmt an festungsangriffen teil(jeweils eine stunde + unbestimmte zeit für geplänkel vor und nachfesungsangriff) oder gurkt schlichtweg im abyss herum und knall alles weg, was vor die flinte kommt. das reicht dann für eine ganze weile.

wem das immer noch nicht genug ist, kann sein miraju/fenris farmen gehen, rare skins farmen gehen, rare mobs abchecken(auch in feindgebieten), planzen für farben abfarmen, hin und wieder sachen basteln, auch mal eine wiederholbare quest machen und wie es die wowler halten einen 2t char hochziehen und mit dem bei den feinden wildern gehen. sonst meinetwegen ganz simpel den ganzen tag duelle machen.

es ist bei weitem nicht so, dass man vollkommen ohne beschäftigung dasteht, wie hier die meisten wow-jünger einem weismachen wollen.

wa deinen letzten satz betrifft: ist dir bewusst, in welchem forum du hier bist? husch husch, troll woanders. oder leb damit, dass aion-spieler wow nicht gerade prikelnd finden - egal ob seit kurzem oder schon seit längerem.



Reecon schrieb:


> Also Aion hat mich derbe entäuscht. Es war nie da und wird nie kommen. Patch usw. latte - in der MMO Liste ist Aion nicht vertreten für mich. Da hat mir HdRO noch um einiges
> besser gefallen. In einen habe ich einen 25er Krieger - voller Freude - juhuuu ab in den Abyss. Kommt ein 50er haut mich um, denk ich mir - so das wars. Ausgelogt und stillgelegt,
> ohne Kommentar. ^^
> 
> Ich hab WoW nie aufgehört, hab mir Aion angeschaut, HdRO usw. Von WoW hat mich noch kein einziges weggebracht - denke auch mal das das so bleiben wird.



wahaha, ein typisches beispiel für leute, die Aion eigentlich nie hätten spielen sollen, weil sie schlichtweg nicht die zielgruppe sind. Mit 25 wurde der arme gegankt und hat sich gleich voller wut aus dem spiel verzogen, buhuhu. Passiert ja nicht in WoW auf deren pvp-servern, nööö. Da werden demnächt keine gelangweilte 85er in jedem einzelnen gebiet vom flugmount aus jeden newbie in wenigen sekunden ganken, ohne dass das opfer entkommen(DANKE EUCH, FLUGMOUNTS!) geschweige denn sih wehren könnte. Nenene, da wird sich der ganker auch nicht auf die leiche setzen und das opfer becampen, damit es einen 10 minuten-debuff bekommt und erstmal pause machen muss oder gleich ausloggt. Buhuhuhu, diese doofe gank-momente in Aion, wo man im falle des todes in sicherheit geportet wird. oder sich bequem per selfrez aufheben kann. buhuhu.

Wahaha. Schlingendorntal wird ja 1000 mal besser werden, jetzt, wo man bequem per flugmount das ganze gebiet überfliegen kann ohne die opfer dank hügel und bäumen erst umständlich suchen zu müssen.

Wer in WoW auf pve server spielt, der ist vollkommen falsch in Aion. aber das fällt auch in richtung "falsch informiert". Ansonsten sollen doch die WoW-fanatiker, die eh nie vorhatten, mit WoW aufzuhören, doch weiter ihr spiel spielen, denn denen ist ausser wow eh alles schlecht - gerade, weil etwas neu und anders sein könnte.



Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Allerdings ... habe Aion getestet und bin nun wieder bei WOW ... an WOW kommt einfach KEIN Spiel ran ! Ihr werdet alle zurück kommen die jetzt sagen mimimi cata ist scheiße ^^ oh man wie arm ... ist so als würde ein alksüchtiger sagen er trinkt nie wieder !
> 
> IHR ALLE WERDET ZURÜCKKOMMEN MUHAHAHA
> 
> Aion ist einfach kacke ... schade


um es mit WoW-terminologie auszudrücken: opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was müsste jemand, der z.b. vor wotlk aufgehört hat, auf sich nehmen, um wieder wow zu spielen? 2 addons bezahlen + monatsgebühr. was müsste jemand, der nach 1 monat aufgehört hat, Aion zu spielen für den neueinstieg zahlen? 1x monatsgebühr. ich glaube, da liegt Aion deutlich vorn.

so, da habt ihr eine schöne textwand. alles IMO, vieles sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Vodkalol (4. Juli 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Hahahaha



na hast du nen Kingslayer mit 2,2k rating?
ich hab 2 und bin trotzdem Aion fan weil es da solche Gestalten wie dich nicht gibt.


----------



## Helmchen123 (4. Juli 2010)

Vodkalol schrieb:


> na hast du nen Kingslayer mit 2,2k rating?



Ne aber nen RL



Vodkalol schrieb:


> ich hab 2 und bin trotzdem Aion fan weil es da solche Gestalten wie dich nicht gibt.



Ich bin kein Aion Fan damit ich mit Gestalten wie Dir nix zu tun haben muss.

edit:

@ Textwandtard, gz zum längsten Post im Aionforum


----------



## FAQ112 (4. Juli 2010)

Ey ey ey Leute fahrt mal einen Gang runter. Der Thread trägt den Titel ist Aion am Ende? Die Antwort ist nein. Denn Das Spiel hat sich integriert und ist noch nicht einmal halb solange draußen wie WoW und schon kommen Nachrichten vom Untergang?
Es gibt die schwarz Redner und die Optimisten, aber wenn man Realist ist und sich stur an die Fakten hält, dann kann man nur folgendes sagen:

WoW ist zwar das MMo Nr 1 aber Fehltritte werden härter bestraft als noch vor 3 Jahren. Die Konkurrenz wartet und Blizzard sieht den Dingen noch nicht ins Auge. In Der Wirtschaft läuft es eigentlich so. Kommt Konkurrenz und die gibt es inzwischen zu hauf, verringert man die Preise (zB das Abo) um den neuen Konkurrenten trocken zu legen. Blizzard macht nichts, läuft blind weiter und "melkt" mit Aktionen wie dem Pferd seine Spieler regelrecht aus.
Doch das beginnt sich zu rächen, doch es wird kein krasser Absturz werden, sondern eine ständige Abwanderung. Würde das neue MMO von Blizzard dann nicht genauso einschlagen wie WoW (und damit hatte damals keine gerechnet, heute rechnen eig alle damit) säße Blizzard schnell wieder an einem neuen Wacraft Teil.

Aion hat nicht die Fehler vergangener MMos wiederholt, zwar eigene kreiert, aber nicht einfach nur kopiert. Deshalb sehe ich in Aion ein zukunftsweisendes MMo, dass sich nicht mit WoW messen muss, denn es hat andere Stärken, jedoch auch andere Schwächen.

Deshalb ist eine Diskussion nicht wirklich sinnvoll, spielt was euch Spaß macht, mehr Regeln braucht man nicht aufstellen.

Mfg FAQ112


----------



## Liwanu (4. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Was gibt es bis lvl 30?
> 
> 1 Ini, 2 Elitegebiete
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass AION nach Stufe 30 besser wird, deshalb kann ich mir auch schon vorher eine Meinung bilden. Habe auch nicht gesagt, dass ich kein PvP mache - Rang 4 auf Stufe 35 sollte wohl langen oder?

Ein Addon jetzt schon als "Scheisse" abzustempeln kann jeder. Hoffe du verkraftest es auch, dass andere sagen, dass 2.0 viel zu spät kommt und auch scheisse ist?

Kann es sein, dass du mit deiner letzten Behauptung, in beiden Spielen noch kein PvP gemacht hast?
In WoW, habe ich sowohl ein Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip, das leider aber nicht wirklich in 1on1 Situationen greift. Das selbe Problem ist auch in Aion, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer. 1st Hit und dein Gegner hat bis Stufe 40 wenig zu lachen.




hurfdurf schrieb:


> ohhhh, wie ich hier lachen musste.
> 
> der erste satz. mit dem heumposen in hauptstädten. kommts bekannt vor? nein? warst wohl zu oft auf dem desktop, als du im dalaran versauert bist. das ist die essenz von WoW jetzt: in der hauptstand rumzuhocken, warten, bis der dungeonfinder dich mit assozialen elementen in eine gruppe schiebt, damit du nach dem ende der instanz nochmals für eine weile in der hauptstadt hocken kannst. das wird sich auch nicht meh ändern, da wow noch weite richtung lobby-onlinespiel im stil von diablo entwickelt wird.
> 
> ...



Also leider ist es bei mir nicht der Fall gewesen, dass ich lange warten musste. Als Heiler und Tank gibt es Wartezeiten von 5-10sek. Und wenn du doch so lange warten musstest, befolge doch einfach mal deine eigenen Tipps um die langeweile zu vertreiben.

Und ja, nach meinen Empfinden - wie ich es geschrieben habe - ist die Community von Aion asozialer. Keine Gogogo, lol, rofl, *insert beleidigung* mentalitäten? Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auf deinem Server aussieht, aber auf Balder gibt es genug durchgeknallte und verhaltensgestörte Spieler. Ninja Invites, kicken aus gruppen, nur weil ein Legionsmitglied mit möchte, Kill steals von Rare Mobs, der ganze chat ist eine Katastrophe und warum? Weil NCSoft sich soetwas wie Gamemaster wohl nicht anschaffen will.


----------



## Mayestic (4. Juli 2010)

Vodkalol schrieb:


> 2. seit ihr PvP-ler zockt Aion weil da Gear keine so übertrieben große Rolle spielt auch wenn das Gelagge bei Festungsraids noch ziemlich übertrieben ist



Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal Aion gezockt. Gear steht über allem anderen. Lvl 30 Edeltwinks die Lvl 40+er im Accord niedermetzeln sind nun wirklich der Standart in Morheim/Eltnen. 
Schonmal versucht einen Topequippten Kleriker umzunieten ? Vergiss es, die werden nahezu unsterblich.
Mag sein das Gear alleine nichts bringt und man auch Skill haben muss aber ohne Gear bringt einem der Skill auch keine APs ein. Da wirste umgenatzt. 

Gelagge bei Keepraids kenne ich nicht anders. In DAoC was angeblich eines der besten PvP Spiele war und nebenbei ein reiner Grinder war gabs diese Lags und Discos. 
In Warhammer Online gibt es sie wenn mal 300 Order vor der Tür stehn und im Keep 200 Deffer dann gehts zur Sache.
Im leider fast schon totgeglaubtem HdRO wenn 200 Freeps in den Ettenöden stehn und in Tol Ascanen fast das gleiche an Monstern dann ist das auch ne DiaShow. 
Und deswegen gibt es in WoW keine echten Städteraids. Es gibt nur maximal 40/40er BGs und das wars dann. 
Wie oft haben wir damals als wir mit hunderten Hordlern vor SW standen den Server gecrasht weil der das nicht geschafft hat. 
Wie oft haben wir in DAoC damals als der Drache im Endgebiet noch schwer war und dort mit 200-300 Mann hinrannten die Zone crashen lassen ? 

Iwie erinnert mich das immer wieder an sowas hier. HdRO Ettenöden Tol Ascanen. 4 Ein-Ausgänge. 4 Truppen die reinwollen und 4 die es nicht raus schaffen ^^
Das ist Lag vom feinsten gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibts sowas ja kaum noch.


----------



## Keula1 (4. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Cata das Ende für Aion? Nein denke ich nicht. Sollte sich Aion allerdings wieder einen Patch wie 1.9 erlauben, katapultiert es sich selbst aus dem Rennen. Für mich als mitlerweile ehmaliger Aion-Spieler unverständlich wie ein Unternehmen solch einen Mist bauen kann. Ein ganzes Jahr ohne richtigen neuen Content ist in meinen Augen einfach zu lang. Mit 2.0 werde ich wieder Aion spielen ja, allerdings nicht mehr mit der gleichen Freude wie früher.
> 
> Kommen wir also zu Cata. Das was ich bisher von der Beta gesehen habe ist gelinde gesagt großartig. Auch wenn ich es nicht gerne zugebe, aber der Schwirigkeitsgrad erinnert trotz extrem gutem Equip an die Klassik-Zeit. Sollte es so bleiben und am Ende doch nicht wieder zu diesen Wannebe-Weichspüler werden, dann wird Aion in Europa Kunden verlieren und davon nicht grade wenige.
> 
> Aion hat so extrem viel Potenzial, nur wenn es nicht genutzt wird bringt es uns auch nichts. Zudem kommen im nächsten Jahr Spiele wie SWTOR und Guild Wars 2 raus. Die Konkurenz schläft nicht.






This


----------



## FAQ112 (4. Juli 2010)

@ [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Mayestic *



Vielleicht gibt es in HdrO bald neues vom PvP. Die Instanzen werden nun angepasst, warum nicht auch das PvP? Leider macht man bei LotrO es nicht so, dass man als F2Pler sich ein Monster machen kann bzw mit seinem lvl 50 Char rein kann, denn das würde dem PvP echt gut tun. Aber mal sehen was kommt. [/font]


----------



## Keula1 (4. Juli 2010)

Vodkalol schrieb:


> na hast du nen Kingslayer mit 2,2k rating?
> ich hab 2 und bin trotzdem Aion fan weil es da solche Gestalten wie dich nicht gibt.




Poste Charnamen und Server oder sei ein Lügner.




Bitte beide posten


----------



## Geige (4. Juli 2010)

> 2. seit ihr PvP-ler zockt Aion weil da Gear keine so übertrieben große Rolle spielt auch wenn das Gelagge bei Festungsraids noch ziemlich übertrieben ist



Aion ist spitze, aber so hochjubeln, wie es einige hier tun muss man es dennoch nicht, bei obigem zitat konnte
ich nur müde lächeln x.X

EQ >>> All
Ist in Aion leider nunmal so!

Der hier: http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/character-legion/search?charID=30126&serverID=36
braucht für nen voll Fenrir-Templer (Für alle die es nicht kennen, auch eines der besten Sets im Spiel) gerade
mal 20 Sekunden!


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juli 2010)

Aion ist nicht schlecht, aber für mich war auf Stufe 50 Schluß, weil mir der Content viel zu einspurig angelegt war.

Man logt ein und kann

a) im Abyss rumfliegen (was mit echtem PVP auch sehr wenig zu tun hat, es ist ein zergen oder weglaufen, wenn man denn überhaupt Gegner findet)
b) Festungspvp, aber nur dann, wenn die Mechanik das auch grad zulässt (eine Mechanik die in MMOs nichts mehr zu suchen hat, ich habe nicht die Zeit 2h aufs nächste PVP zu warten - völlig daneben sowas)
c) DP runs (wird sehr schnell fad)
d) Dreadgion (völlig verbuggt, damals jedenfalls auch nur begrenzt zugänglich)
e) Grind (solcher der nicht verpackt ist - alles in MMOs ist grind)

Das war mir einfach zu wenig und Twinker war ich noch nie einer.

Hätte es ein paar mehr Inis gegeben, einen 12er Raid vlt und ein paar BGs (bitte ohne fliegen) würde ich wohl noch spielen.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Also leider ist es bei mir nicht der Fall gewesen, dass ich lange warten musste. Als Heiler und Tank gibt es Wartezeiten von 5-10sek. Und wenn du doch so lange warten musstest, befolge doch einfach mal deine eigenen Tipps um die langeweile zu vertreiben.
> 
> Und ja, nach meinen Empfinden - wie ich es geschrieben habe - ist die Community von Aion asozialer. Keine Gogogo, lol, rofl, *insert beleidigung* mentalitäten? Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auf deinem Server aussieht, aber auf Balder gibt es genug durchgeknallte und verhaltensgestörte Spieler. Ninja Invites, kicken aus gruppen, nur weil ein Legionsmitglied mit möchte, Kill steals von Rare Mobs, der ganze chat ist eine Katastrophe und warum? Weil NCSoft sich soetwas wie Gamemaster wohl nicht anschaffen will.



jedes deiner gegenbeispiele lässt sich pefekt auf Aion bzw WoW anwenden. Heiler und tanks brauchen in Aion nicht wirklich lange zu warten. gestörte gibt es in WoW zu genüge. Ninja invites? Dungeon Finder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 durchgeknallte und gestörte? Dungeon Finder, nur ohne konsequenzen wie in Aion, so dass der vollhorst, der einem auf den sack geht, auch weiter fleissig im Dungeon Finder sein unwesen treiben wird. der ganze chat eine katastrophe? oh gott, wie lange willst du eigentlich das blaue vom himmel lügen? als ob WoW nicht genug solcher sachen bieten würde, dass man ausgerechnet in Aion darauf rumreiten müsste.

es ist aus meiner sicht recht einfach: du hast deine rosa brille bezüglich deiner erfahrungen in WoW, wo du vermutlich eh den allgemein-channel aus hast und dich nur im kreise deiner gilde bewegst(und DF efahrungen mit starker medikamentierung verdrängst). als du dich dann in Aion einer ungewohnten umgebung ausgesetzt sahst- so ganz ohne schutzfilter in form von fleissig gepflegter ignore-listen - wo man plötzlich auch mal mit fremden leuten kommunizieren muss, gab es natülich einen kulturshock und du bist im endeffekt zurück zu WoW und deiner 300 seiten langen ignore-liste geflüchtet.

ich kann das sehr gut nachempfinden: habe auch sehr lange zeit nur in einem recht kleinen kreis gespielt, die aus dem chat und von hören-sagen bekannte idioten gemieden und fand alles sehr angenehm, während von überall her berichte über unmöglichste fälle menschlichen abschaums hereinkamen.
als ich dann aus purer langeweile mal auf einem anderen server die horden-seite angetestet habe, sind mir aber plötzlich die schlimmsten fälle menschlicher idiotie und arschlochtums begegnet, die einen nachhaltig störenden eindruck hinterliessen.

da du vor allem so niedrig im level warst, sind dir eh alle wowler über den weg gelaufen, die sich für etwas besseres haltend auf balder tummeln bevor sie durch pvp-begegnungen oder sonstige nicht gewohnte ereignisse(wie, nach 30 minuten spielen noch kein level gemacht? altaaaa!) emotional gestört zu WoW zurückkehren.

wenn ich da an WoW bis level 30 denke... oioioi, lauter gestörte und debile kinder, die nur mit extremer anstrengung - und wenn man ihnen ev 10 minuten zeit gibt - ein "hi" zustande bringen. sind sie ganz besonders begabt, gibt es ev ein "ja" oder "nein". ob zur frage passend oder nicht, entscheidet aber dann schlussendlich der zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@helmchen: haha, du erbsenhirn, war doch klar, dass du mit allem, was mehr als 1 zeile text hat, überfordert bist. der text war auch nicht für dich gedacht. troll dich zurück, woher du auch immer gekrochen kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aion ist nicht schlecht, aber für mich war auf Stufe 50 Schluß, weil mir der Content viel zu einspurig angelegt war.
> 
> Man logt ein und kann
> 
> a) im Abyss rumfliegen (was mit echtem PVP auch sehr wenig zu tun hat, es ist ein zergen oder weglaufen, wenn man denn überhaupt Gegner findet)


naja, open pvp halt.
alternativ dazu bietet es sich des öfteren an, über rifts zur feindlichen stützpunkten zu laufen, wenn man meint, zu wenige gegner zu finden.


> b) Festungspvp, aber nur dann, wenn die Mechanik das auch grad zulässt (eine Mechanik die in MMOs nichts mehr zu suchen hat, ich habe nicht die Zeit 2h aufs nächste PVP zu warten - völlig daneben sowas)


ja, schon etwasblöd. allerdings kannst du in den 2 stunden dazwischen in die festungsinis reingehen und hast genug zeit, tränke und schriftrollen vorzubereiten. alternativ bringt man seine streitkräfte in stellung und grillt schon mal die porter, was genug unterhaltung für beide seiten bieten kann :-) wird leider zu selten gemacht.


> c) DP runs (wird sehr schnell fad)


mja, DP. mit guter gruppe in 1.30 fertig und dann sehr angenehm, auch wenns zu zigsten mal getan wird. vor allem, wenn der loot gerecht geteilt wird, ists angenehm. mit völligen randomgruppen und ohne loot-aufteilung unter umständen etwas unschön und zu lang.


> d) Dreadgion (völlig verbuggt, damals jedenfalls auch nur begrenzt zugänglich)


verbuggt? ne, das nicht. allerdings kann man ohne jeglichen plan und mit völlig verpeilten mitspielern nicht gerade viel herausholen. macht in schlechter gruppe überhaupt keinen spass, wie ich finde. mit leuten, die am besten eigentlich afk gehen würden, aber es nicht zeigen wollen, noch weniger.


> e) Grind (solcher der nicht verpackt ist - alles in MMOs ist grind)


mja, das hätten sie ein wenig besser glattbügel sollen. aber im endeffekt ist es wieder dasselbe schema wie in wow: sammele items, um noch mehr items zu sammeln. immehin gibt es mit festungen und open pvp auch mal die gelegenheit, seinen kram richtig einzusetzen, statt immer nur auf dieselben viecher in den inis zu kloppen.



> Das war mir einfach zu wenig und Twinker war ich noch nie einer.
> 
> Hätte es ein paar mehr Inis gegeben, einen 12er Raid vlt und ein paar BGs (bitte ohne fliegen) würde ich wohl noch spielen.



2.0 :-) ohne BGs, aber mit bodenfestungen, raidbossen und ein paar neuen inis. nur 13 euro zum reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ganz vergessen: nach 1.9 sind Theolab und Draupnir wirklich lohnenswerte unternehmungen. Ausfahrbare waffen von dort und für die Elyos neue kleidungsstücke in Theo sind imo ein sehr guter anreiz, diese zu besuchen. ausserdem wurde Theo Lab wirklich angenehmer gestaltet und hat sehr nette dropps.


----------



## Helmchen123 (4. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> haha, du erbsenhirn, war doch klar, dass du mit allem, was mehr als 1 zeile text hat, überfordert bist.



Manche brauchen 1-2 Zeilen um das zu sagen was Du in xxx Zeilen versuchst auszudrücken, wer dann das Erbsenhirn ist sollte klar sein.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Manche brauchen 1-2 Zeilen um das zu sagen was Du in xxx Zeilen versuchst auszudrücken, wer dann das Erbsenhirn ist sollte klar sein.


ehehe. ich mache mir die mühe, auf die texte einzelner poster einzeln einzugehen, auch wenn meine antwort in der summe zu einem etwas längerem text wird. eine zeile für deren längere beiträge ist schlichtweg unhöflich.

aber für deine erbse, damit die nicht platzt, extra eine zeile:

Aion ist nicht am ende und wird mit 2.0 noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liwanu (4. Juli 2010)

Also, hurfdurf ich würde dir empfehlen ein Gang runterzuschalten, bevor du andere User angreifst. Du machst dich gerade in meinen Augen sehr lächerlich.

Da mir das ganze hier doch ein wenig zu blöd wird, möchte ich dir noch mitteilen, dass ich keine Rosa Brille trage und WoW schon seit langer zeit nicht mehr spiele. Ebenfalls kann ich auch verneinen, dass ich in MMOs nicht in kleinen Kreisen gespielt hatte und den Allgemeinen Channel nicht ausgeschaltet hatte. Da du allerdings anscheinend die Community von Aion und selbst das Spiel verteidigst, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass du eine Rosa Brille trägst und immer noch in kleinen Kreisen spielst?


----------



## Nahemis (4. Juli 2010)

Aion ist nicht am Ende. Die Aktien von NcSoft sind doch gestiegen.

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/NCSoft-Aktie


----------



## Vodkalol (4. Juli 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal Aion gezockt. Gear steht über allem anderen. Lvl 30 Edeltwinks die Lvl 40+er im Accord niedermetzeln sind nun wirklich der Standart in Morheim/Eltnen.
> Schonmal versucht einen Topequippten Kleriker umzunieten ? Vergiss es, die werden nahezu unsterblich.


keine so übertrieben große Rolle wie in WoW- PvP wo der Unterschied etwa das 8fache ausmacht auf dem selben lvl, in Aion bist du als 50er gut dabei egal wie dein Gear aussieht und kannst deinen Output maximal verdreifachen, wodurch du allerdings nicht sehr viel mehr aushälst.
Beispiel WoW: Anfänger 1500 Zaubermacht, keine Abhärtung... nach aktivem PvP suchten 3800 Zaubermacht und gut 55% weniger Schaden durch Spieler wenn mans zusammen rechnet...
Was die Kleriker angeht: die wissen das sie fokus sind, was meinst du warum sie alle TP (Trefferpunkte) sockeln und sind dann immernoch nicht so stabil wie S7 eqipte Restodruiden in WoW weil man die Kleriker wenigstens oom bekommen kann.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Also, hurfdurf ich würde dir empfehlen ein Gang runterzuschalten, bevor du andere User angreifst. Du machst dich gerade in meinen Augen sehr lächerlich.
> 
> Da mir das ganze hier doch ein wenig zu blöd wird, möchte ich dir noch mitteilen, dass ich keine Rosa Brille trage und WoW schon seit langer zeit nicht mehr spiele. Ebenfalls kann ich auch verneinen, dass ich in MMOs nicht in kleinen Kreisen gespielt hatte und den Allgemeinen Channel nicht ausgeschaltet hatte. Da du allerdings anscheinend die Community von Aion und selbst das Spiel verteidigst, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass du eine Rosa Brille trägst und immer noch in kleinen Kreisen spielst?


nein, habe auf votan kreuz und quer durch alle legionen gruppen gehabt. awaken mal ausgenommen :-) es mag dir ev so erscheinen, als würde ich zu sehr gegen WoW herziehen, aber zum einen ist es durchaus so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum anderen nicht ohne grund(ich finde das spiel aber generell ganz gut, nur nicht mehr nach meinm geschmack). ausserdem finde ich deine verallgemeinerung sehr fehl am platz, da du mit deinen persönlichen erfahrungen auf einem einzigen server und in einem bereich, wo noch sehr viele asoziale elemente ungefiltert herumrennen, keine allgemeingültige aussage bezüglich der gesamten aion-spielerschaft treffen kannst.

nehmen wir z.b. votan elyos-seite und meine wenigkeit. ich will z.b. eine ini besuchen. melde mich über LFG tool an oder spamme ein wenig im 3er herum. komme in die gruppe, grüsse. es wird zurückgegrüsst und ts-adresse gepostet. im ts wird man ebenfalls nett begrüsst, kann sich mit leuten unterhalten, taktik bereden, loot-regeln festlegen und los gehts. flames, beleidigungen etc gibt es vor allem dank ts selten und man einigt sich meist bei differenzen relativ schnel auf zivilisierte weise.
natürlich hatte ich bereits relativ negative erfahrungen und natürlich gibt es leute, die im /3 müll posten. allerdings kennt man diese pappenheimer relativ schnell und der müll wird auch nicht durchgehend gespammt, sondern eher spätabends, wenns einem oder anderem troll langweilig wird.

so, jetzt stehen meine erfahrungen gegen deine. meine sind vor allem positiv, aber auf level 50 nach mittlerweile 9 monaten spielzeit. deine negativ, nach nur maximal level 35 und 2 monaten auf dem RP server Balder, von dem die meisten sagen, dass die comm dort recht gesittet und nett ist. stellt sich dann die frage, ob du ev nicht zu empfindlich auf gewisse sachen reagierst, die für die meisten anderen MMOs nicht anders laufen. oder ev auch etwas übertreibst.

und unterstehe dich bitte, helmchen zu verteidigen, falls du ihn meintest. der gute trollt mir seinen dümmlichen einzeilern schon seit der beta quer durch die war- und aion-foren.


----------



## Myoga (4. Juli 2010)

ich dachte immer Wow fandoys sind übel aber wow fandoys die zu Aion-fanboys wurden sind ja derbe uneinsichtig..

habe auch paar Tage Aion gespielt wie viele meiner Collegen auch aber nach nur ca. 1-2 Wochen haben alle aufgehört. (wie ich auch )

habe grad versucht herauszufinden wie viele Spieler aion in Deutschland hat aber nichts gefunden.. ( denk mal ca 50.000 und das sogar gut gewolt)

zu Start habe die mit ihren Verkaufszahlen geprallt aber nach einen Monat hat man nichts mehr gehört.... und die Neusten New's lassen ehr das schlimmste vermuten....

Klar wenn ich ein aktiver Aion Spieler wehr würde ich auch nicht wollen das mir einer weismachen will das mein Spiel langsam sich in nichts auflöst....

Und ich hoff mal für die paar Leute die das noch spielen das es auch hoch bleibt bis der Nächste Mega Ultra Geile WOW-Killer auf den Markt kommt^^ (Sorry wollte wow nicht erwähnen)


----------



## Bibl88k (4. Juli 2010)

Aion tot? Seh ich nicht so. In Eltnen und Morheim ist auf Kromede bös viel los und ich bezweifle, dass sich da groß was dran ändern wird.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Myoga schrieb:


> ich dachte immer Wow fandoys sind übel aber wow fandoys die zu Aion-fanboys wurden sind ja derbe uneinsichtig..
> 
> habe auch paar Tage Aion gespielt wie viele meiner Collegen auch aber nach nur ca. 1-2 Wochen haben alle aufgehört. (wie ich auch )
> 
> ...




laut blizzard hören 70% alle wow-neulinge vor level 10 auf. mit deinen 2 wochen hast du dich dagegen in aion hervorragend gehalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



generell mag ich es, wenn hier ständig von fanboys geredet wird, sobald jemand sich die zeit nimmt, ein paar argumente und fakten zu präsentieren. ist halt doof, wenn man nicht einfach so daherlabern kann, eh?

ausserdem nochmals für alle dickköpfe: auch wenn aion hiezulande etwas schlechter laufen sollte, wird es immer noch updates geben, da Aion in korea gut dabei ist und die entwicklung drüben stattfindet. sollte selbst nur 1 deutscher server übrigbleiben, wird es auch weiterhin ordentlichen nachschub an inhalten geben.


----------



## Helmchen123 (4. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> generell mag ich es, wenn hier ständig von fanboys geredet wird, sobald jemand sich die zeit nimmt, ein paar argumente und fakten zu präsentieren. ist halt doof, wenn man nicht einfach so daherlabern kann, eh?



Ich kann mir schon fast denken wer hinter dem neuen User steckt, irgendwie ist es ja schon etwas lächerlich ständig neue Accounts zu erstellen. Aber seis drum, viel spaß beim daherlabern, was Du des Textumfanges nach ja am besten kannst. 

Um auch mal was zum Topic zu schreiben:
Spätestens 2011 gibt es nen Haufen neue Alternativen zu Aion und das wird natürlich Spieler von Aion weglocken. Trotzdem wird Aion nicht ganz vom Bild verschwinden, dafür stehen die Asiaten viel zu sehr auf solche masochistischen Grinder.


----------



## Dreviak (4. Juli 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon fast denken wer hinter dem neuen User steckt, irgendwie ist es ja schon etwas lächerlich ständig neue Accounts zu erstellen. Aber seis drum, viel spaß beim daherlabern, was Du des Textumfanges nach ja am besten kannst.



Aha und wer ist deiner Meinung nach der User der dahinter steckt? Lass uns an deiner unendlichen Weisheit teilhaben.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon fast denken wer hinter dem neuen User steckt, irgendwie ist es ja schon etwas lächerlich ständig neue Accounts zu erstellen. Aber seis drum, viel spaß beim daherlabern, was Du des Textumfanges nach ja am besten kannst.



meine güte, helmchen, schau doch einmal in die signatur, die seit dem ersten beitrag da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Um auch mal was zum Topic zu schreiben:
> Spätestens 2011 gibt es nen Haufen neue Alternativen zu Aion und das wird natürlich Spieler von Aion weglocken. Trotzdem wird Aion nicht ganz vom Bild verschwinden, dafür stehen die Asiaten viel zu sehr auf solche masochistischen Grinder.


na geht doch, mehr als eine zeile, auch wenn sehr giftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings habe ich ja bereits gesagt, was für aion in solch einem fall spricht: 2.0 bereits in diesem jahr und 3.0 gibt es dann nächstes jahr. die ersten infos müssten eigentlich bereits anfang 2011 durchsickern. nehmen wir die spielausrichtung dieser titel, so stellt man schnell fest, dass sie eher stark auf pve und kleinst-pvp setzen, was eigentlich eher die wow-domäne ist und wo Aion wieder mit Open PvP und RvR punktet.

da würde ich eher sagen, wow gehts ebenfalls ordentlich an den kragen, sobald GW2, TERA und SWTOR eintreffen. immerhin gibt es dann ja keine erweiterung mehr für eine weile, die supertolle und viele neue inhalte bringt. für Aion schon. und wenn nicht, dann ist NCSoft West echt ein saublöder haufen. könnte durchaus sein.


----------



## Helmchen123 (4. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> meine güte, helmchen, schau doch einmal in die signatur, die seit dem ersten beitrag da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt! hab ich übersehen, naja sry an alle Beteiligten dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Juli 2010)

Lasst bitte die Beleidigungen.


----------



## Kritze (4. Juli 2010)

Aion und WoW ist am ende wenn The Old Republic erscheint, bis dahin mir alles wurscht^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Juli 2010)

Kritze schrieb:


> Aion und WoW ist am ende wenn The Old Republic erscheint, bis dahin mir alles wurscht^^




lol the old republic, was erwartest du von einem mmo, das alles auf sp auslegt?^^


----------



## Mayestic (5. Juli 2010)

Vodkalol schrieb:


> Was die Kleriker angeht: die wissen das sie fokus sind, was meinst du warum sie alle TP (Trefferpunkte) sockeln und sind dann immernoch nicht so stabil wie S7 eqipte Restodruiden in WoW weil man die Kleriker wenigstens oom bekommen kann.



also ich sockel kein TP. Das ist vielleicht was fürn Anfang gewesen aber am Ende mit 50 kommt da ausnahmlos nur noch Magiewiderstand.
oder anders gesagt. Klick mich !


----------



## Hugo2000 (5. Juli 2010)

Aion war schon am Ende als es raus kam.


----------



## Lizard King (5. Juli 2010)

ganz ehrlich leute, Aion war doch nie mehr als ein Intemezzo für WOW oder LOTRO Pausierer.

die Qualität eines WOW ist einfach Legion!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. Juli 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Aion war schon am Ende als es raus kam.



Ich mag so Aussagen über die Wertigkeit eines Spieles, die auch auf fundierte Argumente gestützt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts desto trotz denke ich das Aion abgesehen von Cataclysm oder dann auch anfang nächsten Jahres SW:ToR seine Fanbasis behalten wird.

Es ist kein Spiel für jedermanns Geshcmack, was es ansich ja aber nicht schlechter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die extrem qualifizierten Aussage zu SW:ToR möchte ich mich an der Stelle nur mit einem lauten gelächter äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elathar (5. Juli 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> die toten sind doch schon längst begraben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und aion gehört dazu. die euphorie ist vorbei... und der ganze hype is weg. nun sieht man das wahre spiel.


und wenn ich dauernd hier lese als top argument " aion ist jetzt genau auf dem stand als wow damals beim release " muss ich lachen... nach 1 jahr aion.... 



es bleibt ein grind asia mmog welches für den deutschen markt nur " leicht umgeändert wurde" um westliche kundschaft anzulocken. und der wahre community wunsch bzw. wünsche werden nicht erreicht. da die deutschen/ europa wünsche nicht relevant sind... eher die koreanischen etc. und die sind grinden gewohnt. so wie wir das questen gewohnt sind.



und ich brauche kein prophet zu sein um zu sagen das cata aion wegpusten wird. natürlich wird aion ihre stammspieler haben. ist ja auch gut so. jedem das seine. aber es wird massiv runtergeschraubt ( wie man an der serverzusammenlegung sehen kann)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. Juli 2010)

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass Aion und WoW völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppen ansprechen?

Aber da ich heute gut drauf bin erkläre ich es gerne noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der gemeine Aion Spieler legt keinen Wert auf "Ich muss in 1 Woche mind. drölfzig Level schaffen damit ich nen lila Farbstich aufm Bildschirm bekomme"....er braucht die Zeit die ein Level eben in Anspruch nimmt.
Darüber hinaus ist Aion, was mitlerweile auch der letzte Mensch hier verstanden haben sollte, ein auf PvP ausgelegtes MMO.

Dem gegenüber steht WoW....tja was soll man dazu groß sagen, um die Gemeinde nicht zu beleidigen. Ich versuchs mal demokratisch und sag einfach, das in WoW der Schein mehr Zählt als der Rest.
Aber egal wie man es ansetzt ist WoW ein PvE Game....diese arme Wurst die sie dort PvP schmipfen kann man ja getrost unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


Vereinfach dargestellt sollte sichtbar sein, dass ein WoW...naja..Addon ist es ja nicht...ein Umbau alter WoW Gebiete...ja...das passt.....ein Umbau alter WoW Gebiete die PvP-liebenden Spieler Atreias nicht im geringsten tangieren dürfte.

Selbstverständlich werden Leute von Aion nach WoW und umgekehrt wechseln...nur sind die nachwievor nicht sicher, was sie eigentlich suchen.

So far from me...


----------



## Dreviak (5. Juli 2010)

Jaja und Instanzen Farmen ist kein Grinden. Das gerede hab ich so satt. WoW ist auch nichts anderes im Endcontent als Grinden. Aion sagt von vorne rein, das es ein Grinder ist und versteckt es nicht hinter Ruf sammeln oder Instanzen grinden. Alles nur blabla von den WoW Fanboys.


----------



## Elathar (5. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Jaja und Instanzen Farmen ist kein Grinden. Das gerede hab ich so satt. WoW ist auch nichts anderes im Endcontent als Grinden. Aion sagt von vorne rein, das es ein Grinder ist und versteckt es nicht hinter Ruf sammeln oder Instanzen grinden. Alles nur blabla von den WoW Fanboys.



 äm nein ist es nicht... denn in wow muss man nicht von 25-xxxxx grinden um zu lvln... man hatt durchgehend nette quests, in aion mus man schlichtweg grinden.. einfach nur grinden. 	300-600 von den gleichen mobs töten.... keine abwechslung... crafting is crap im low bereich.. in wow hatt man wenigstens noch alternativen...


und klar bin ich ein fanboy... ich mag wow,,, ich bin aber auch ein aoc fanboy ein left4dead fanboy.. und fuball fanboy ein gutes wetter fanboy.


ist nicht jeder ein fanboy von dem was er besser findet als was anderes xDDD


----------



## Bullzyi (5. Juli 2010)

Catalysm könnte Aion mehr weh tut wie alle vorrigen Addons...

Blizzard polliert eben stark das Spielgefühl von level 1 weg auf.... alles im Detail aufzählen will ich nicht. Kann man eh googln.

Alle 2 Addons bisher haben genau 0 !!!!!!!!!!! an der Spieleerfahrung von level 1 weg geändert. Der Spieler ist effektiv in einer 5 Jahre ( entwicklungsanfang ) alten Zone gestartet und hat ur alte Quest erledigt.

Blizzard hat geschrieben das die meisten Spieler vor level 10 aufhören. Und genau dem soll entgegen gewirkt werden. Sie wollen das Spiel ab level 1 attraktiv machen und nicht ab startlevel des aktuellen Addons.

Deswegen glaube ich das Catalysm mehr neue Spieler in das Game bringen wird als alle vorrigen Addons. 

Mein Bruder hat aoin gezockt. Nach 2 Tagen hat er es zur Zeit geworfen. Es ist einfach kein Spiel für den europischen Markt gewesen und ist es anscheinend jetzt auch nicht. Für einen Asiaten sicher ein Traum aber für den durschnittseuropea eben nicht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. Juli 2010)

Dir ist aber klar das die STartgebiete so bleiben wie sie sind und man erst mit dem völlig sinnfreien phasing die späteren Änderungen sieht?^^


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2010)

Wie es um ein MMO steht sieht man immer an solchen Threads. Bei Warhammer ist es genau das selbe: Der Großteil der Forenbeiträge trägt die Überschrift "Ist WAR tot?" oder "WAR ist nicht tot weil...". Wenn das Spiel erfolgreich ist (wie sich manch einer sicher gern selbst weismacht), hat es solche Fragen doch gar nicht nötig. Und die Serverzusammenlegung von Aion spricht sicher nicht grad dafür, dass sämtliche Server aus den Nähten platzen (ich seh schon die Argumente, welch Verbesserung das darstellt, aber für mich ist es ein negatives Signal).

Ja ich bin WoW-Spieler und nein, das soll kein Flame gegen Aion oder sonst eines der "Konkurrenz-MMOs" sein. Aber ein wenig Schadenfreude kann ich mir doch nicht verkneifen, weil bei JEDEM Start eines neuen MMO (AoC, WAR, Aion usw.) gesagt wird: WoW ist sowas von tot, die Spieler die das noch spielen sind hirnkranke Nerds - Spiel XYZ ist ja soooviel cooler. Auch beim Start von Aion war es nicht anders.

Komischerweise hört man maximal bis ein/ zwei Monate nach Spielstart von diesen Spielen, danach ist Funkstille, während WoW nach wie vor in aller Munde ist, erst recht seit der Ankündigung von Cataclysm. Aber das bestimmt nur weil Blizzard die Medien gekauft hat, WoW spielen doch sicher nur noch 3 Hanseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und wegen dem Argument "Patch soundso kommt ja bald kostenfrei für Aion": Was seid ihr bitte für Traumtänzer?! Meint ihr für WoW kommen keine Contentpatches? Ich sag euch was: Es kommen kostenpflichtige Addons und während diesen ZUSÄTZLICH jede Menge KOSTENFREIE Updates/ Patches. Mal schauen wann/ ob das erste Addon für Aion im Laden steht. Könnt mich jetzt flamen, mir wurscht. Wacht auf Leute.^^


----------



## Milissa (5. Juli 2010)

Was soll ich sagen schaut euch die ganzen Neu online spieler an die fangen mit WoW an spielen es einige zeit lang und testen vll dann auch andere spiele wie Aion aber viele WoW spieler kehren immer zu WoW zurück warum weil es dort in kurzer zeit alles schaffen kann und vorallem schnell high end equipt ist. 

Dagegen haben spiele wie Aion wieder schlechtere Karten da grindet man mehr und probiert EXP WE auszunutzen um mal ein ordentliches stück vorwärts zu kommen. 

Ich red kein spiel schlecht aber zeige nur auf das es 2 komplet andere spielarten sind. Bei Aion muss man sich alles schwer erarbeiten ein spiel wo man viel gedult haben muss und wo orange sachen noch was bedeuten wo ein Schmied sagt wow ich hab mal ne super waffe hinbekommen nach sich fehlversuche. Dafür sieht man auch weniger kiddys herum rennen dort jedenfall ist der Chat dort nicht so schlimm wie in WoW man trifft fast nur erwachsene Spieler.

So WoW wieder schnelle erfolge, schneller leveln und epic in massen dafür sind da auch mehr kiddys vertreten da die da in kürze viel schaffen ohne grinden zu müssen dafür bietet WoW für alle spieler was Ini, Raids, PvP , Arena , Questen, Farmen, Beruf crafting , mounts land, wasser, luft , Aussehen usw. durch die viele sachen was die anbieten haben die bis heute die meisten spieler an sich gebunden und wenn ein echter WoW spieler mal so ein Grind spiel wie Aion anschauen reden die es runter boh ey man kommt kaum vorwärts usw das ist eben so und wird in ferner zukunft nicht ändern.

Ich hoffe auch das Aion bleibt den ich liebe die luft kämpfe bin einer der wenigen WoW spieler der auch Aion spielt egal ob langsam oder schneller fortschritt WARUM weil ich spiel aus spass. Und wenn man immer das selbe spiel spielt macht es irgend wann kein spass .

Noch ein beispielt wer in WoW alles erreicht hat deaktiviert meist sein account bis wieder neue inhalte kommen merkt man dann wie z.b. jetz wieder Rubinsanktum kamm für WoW raus sich spieler vor die Raid instanz sogar spieler die man vll 1 Jahr nicht mehr gesehen hat. 

Ich spiel beide spiele abwechselnd da ich die Grafik von Aion schöner finde vorallem die Char details *lacht* ja meine augen brauchen auch mal ne pause von der Comic Grafik ^^

Jedenfall ich sehe keine gefahr für Aion wenn Aion soweiter macht dürfte es lange exestieren ausser die machen sich selbst kaputt mit falsche inhalte was ich weniger glaube nach trailer zu neuen inhalts patch ^^ 

Denkt immer dran die rechte haben die Firmen hinter die spiele die können wenn die lust und laune haben von heut auf morgen die server dicht machen wie die lust haben sogar Blizzard "WoW" also ist es egal sollche threads zu machen den man weiss nie wann ein spiel dicht macht sowas wissen nur die Firmen dahinter.

ABER um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen es werden immer online spiele geben wo mal mehr oder weniger spieler da sind wie das Meer mal flut mal die ebbe ist , also macht keine gedanken darüber sondern habt spass an euren spiel.


----------



## Dreviak (5. Juli 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> äm nein ist es nicht... denn in wow muss man nicht von 25-xxxxx grinden um zu lvln... man hatt durchgehend nette quests, in aion mus man schlichtweg grinden.. einfach nur grinden. 	300-600 von den gleichen mobs töten.... keine abwechslung... crafting is crap im low bereich.. in wow hatt man wenigstens noch alternativen...



Und nochmal meinen Satz lesen und dann nochmal Antworten. Ich hab doch geschrieben, das AION nicht verschleiern muss, es sagt direkt das es ein Grinder ist. Und man merkt das es ein Grinder ist. WoW hingegen macht einen auf tolle Quests und letzendlich auch nur ein Endcontent Grinder.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> ...
> ja, schon etwasblöd. allerdings kannst du in den 2 stunden dazwischen in die festungsinis reingehen und hast genug zeit, tränke und schriftrollen vorzubereiten. alternativ bringt man seine streitkräfte in stellung und grillt schon mal die porter, was genug unterhaltung für beide seiten bieten kann :-) wird leider zu selten gemacht.
> ...



Ohne auf die anderen Punkte eingehen zu wollen (DP ist einfach fad nach dem 30. Mal dasselbe...) setzt sowas doch voraus, dass ich belieb Zeit habe um 2 Stunden zu warten. So ist es aber nunmal bei den meisten arbeitenden Menschen nicht. Man logt ein, hat 1 Stunde oder 2 am Stück und möchte etwas machen. Dafür bot Aion als ich 50 erreicht hatte genau Null. Jede Ini dauerte länger, auf Dreadgion zu warten dauerte länger, im Abyss auf Festungsaction zu warten dauerte länger usw.

Für mich sind das genau die gleichen Probleme von diesem RVR in WAR, das ich auch nach erreichen der Maximalstufe schnell aufgegeben habe. Man stand stundenlang herum um auf "locks" zu warten, ritt nur von A nach B und wieder nach A weil angeblich jemand bei B einen Feind gesichtet hatte, den aber schon die 20 Vorausreitenden weggegankt hatten bevor ich dazukam. 

Für meine Begriffe wahnsinniger Zeitaufwand der zum allergrößten Teil mit rumwarten verbracht wird und dafür ist mir einfach die Zeit zu schade bzw. das wenige, was es dann an PVP gibt die lange Wartezeit nicht wert. Da sind mir BGs (in WAR Szs) viel lieber, aber bei Aion gabs die nicht, bei AoC (als ich gespielt habe) gingen die nicht auf weil die Entwickler komplett verblödet waren und man zwar Punkte fürs "Ganken" bekam aber nicht für gewonnen BGs und bei WAR waren sie zwar nett, aber Gameplay, Lag, Engine und Steuerung von WoW sind meiner Meinung nach viel runder. Außerdem bekomme ich in WoW neben den BGs noch sehr gutes PVE und Raids, auch Arena kann ich auf Wunsch betreiben und das alles kostet immer gleich viel Geld (da muss bei MMOs irgendwann etwas getan werden, ein WAR das in 1,5 Jahren keinen neuen Content bringt und schon vom Grundspiel nicht sehr breit gefächert ist kann nicht gleich viel kosten wie ein WoW, da stimmen die Verhältnisse meiner Meinung nach nicht).




Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> ...
> Darüber hinaus ist Aion, was mitlerweile auch der letzte Mensch hier verstanden haben sollte, ein auf PvP ausgelegtes MMO.
> 
> Dem gegenüber steht WoW....tja was soll man dazu groß sagen, um die Gemeinde nicht zu beleidigen. Ich versuchs mal demokratisch und sag einfach, das in WoW der Schein mehr Zählt als der Rest.
> ...



Gerade mit dieser Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. WAR kann man als PVP-MMO bezeichnen (und selbst dort sind die PVP-Möglichkeiten im Vergleich zu WoW recht ausgeglichen - es gibt zwar RVR und SZs, dafür keine Duelle und keine Arena- full PVP Leveln und equippen kann man sich in beiden Spielen und in beiden Spielen ist das im letzten Tier sehr mühsam weil der Unterschied zwischen den neuen und erfahrenen Spielern dort am größten ist).

Aber Aion kann man schlecht als PVP-MMO bezeichnen. Leveln über PVP ist überhaupt nicht möglich. Ausrüstung rein durch PVP zu bekommen ist zwar theoretisch möglich aber in der Praxis eher unwahrscheinlich, da man keine Punkte bekommt, wenn man nicht schon Ausrüstung hat. Dreadgion klingt zwar nett auf dem Papier, aber was ich dort als Strategien erlebt habe (beide Seiten haben Jäger oder Assas die alle Mobs auf den Gegner ziehen die ganze Zeit) machte sehr wenig Spaß und rein konnte man in dieses Dreadgion auch nur alle heiligen Zeiten.

Open-PVP (durch Rifts gehen und lowbies ganken) kannst in WoW auf jedem PVP Server genauso und Festungspvp im Abyss hast bei WoW mit 1k Winter (in kleinerem Maßstab) genauso, wobei so Dinge die nur zu bestimmten Zeiten verfügbar sind (wieso eigentlich?) eher ein "no-go" sind für mich.


PS: Nein, Aion ist nicht tot und ich hasse das Spiel nicht. Alles was ich sage ist rein subjektiv zu werten und nur eine Erklärung wieso ich (und alle die in meinem MMO-Freundeskreis auf den Aion-Zug aufgesprungen sind - wir testen eigentlich alle neuen großen MMOs) Aion wieder den Rücken gekehrt habe und wieso ich glaube, dass dies doch viele Spieler getan haben (was ja durch die Zusammenlegungen bestätigt wird). Aion hat mit dem was es bietet nur eine sehr kleine mögliche Zielgruppe im Verhältnis zu WoW in der westlichen Welt.


----------



## Virthu (5. Juli 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> äm nein ist es nicht... denn in wow muss man nicht von 25-xxxxx grinden um zu lvln... man hatt durchgehend nette quests, in aion mus man schlichtweg grinden.. einfach nur grinden. 	300-600 von den gleichen mobs töten.... keine abwechslung... crafting is crap im low bereich.. in wow hatt man wenigstens noch alternativen...



ach erzähl doch nicht wieder diesen alter quark von wegen "buhuhu, nach level 25 grinden". totaler quark mal wieder. 
nochsana hat seit jeher obszöne xp-mengen geliefert. es gibt genug quests, um sehr bequem bis level 30 zu kommen. und danach gibt es auch genug bis 40, vor allem nach dem patch 1.9, wo viele ehemals mickrige xp belohnungen gewaltig in die höhe geschossen sind. und nach 40 gibt es auch quests, festungsinstanzen und normale inis, die man für xp abgrasen kann. nur weil es eine weile dauert, bis man ein level up hat und der eine oder andere sich mitm level sehr ungeschickt anstellt bzw nicht in gruppen gehen mag, muss die mehrheit noch lange nicht andauernd grinden.

@oldboyx: 

ich verstehe, was du mit dem zeitaufwand meinst. aion ist in der hinsicht etwas mehr an "alte zeiten" angelehnt. aber wie gesagt, eine festungsini dauert zwischen 30 minuten bis 1 std. die neuen tagesquests kannst du dann machen, wann du lustig bist - der zeitaufwand dafür liegt ganz bei dir. theo lab z.b. dauert max 1:30 nach 1.9 und bietet einige sehr nette dropps.

was pvp und ausrüstung über pvp angeht, so stimmt es nicht, dass man dafür extrem gepimpt sein muss. man kann auch mit weniger gutem kram an festungsbelagerungen teilnehmen und dort gut absahnen(je nach klasse natürlich) oder in duos/trios kleine tripps durch abyss unternehmen. das grundproblem ist ja, dass sich jeder denkt, man müsste erst ausrüstung zusammenbekommen und dann erst pvp machen - und dann macht niemand, weil jeder immer neue ausrüstung anschaffen will.

die dredgion wurde nach 1.9 auch leicht verändert, trainen ist nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## Baumnuss (5. Juli 2010)

Aion wird mit 2.0 erst richtig durchstarten und auch von Cataclysm entäuschte WoW Spieler werden zu Aion kommen.

Ich selbst habe meine 2 Wow Accounts gekündigt .WoW hat 5 Jahre lang gut unterhalten aber Aion ist jetzt besser.Cataclysm ist ein ganz normaler Contentpatch,keine wirklichen Neuerungen dabei ,bzw wurden gestrichen.(Titanenpfad usw)
Da bietet Aion s 2.0 schon mehr und das gibts kostenlos.Zudem ist Blizzard unter Termindruck da Cataclysm noch vor der Blizzcon erscheinen muss.An der Blizzcon selbst wird ja
das neue MMO vorgestellt und da würde über Cataclysm nicht mehr gesprochen werden.Die Entwicklerkapazität ist schon längst auf dem neuen MMO,da reicht s halt nicht mehr für Cataclysm.
Cataclysm ist das letzte bezahl addon ,Blizzard will da einfach noch etwas Geld aus WoW ziehen .Danach wird Wow ein free to play game mit nem grossen Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreviak (5. Juli 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ohne auf die anderen Punkte eingehen zu wollen (DP ist einfach fad nach dem 30. Mal dasselbe...) setzt sowas doch voraus, dass ich belieb Zeit habe um 2 Stunden zu warten. So ist es aber nunmal bei den meisten arbeitenden Menschen nicht. Man logt ein, hat 1 Stunde oder 2 am Stück und möchte etwas machen. Dafür bot Aion als ich 50 erreicht hatte genau Null. Jede Ini dauerte länger, auf Dreadgion zu warten dauerte länger, im Abyss auf Festungsaction zu warten dauerte länger usw.



Und zb ICC ist nachdem 20 mal nicht langweilig? Erzähl mir doch nicht, das die Raids in WoW soviel interessanter wären als in Spiel Xy. Alles wird auf dauer langweilig und da ist WoW auch keine Ausnahme. Und in WoW wird man auch Monatelang hingehalten mit Content. Blizzard geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und lässt die Spieler nur alle X Wochen einen neuen Flügel betreten. Macht es natürlich direkt besser.


----------



## Virthu (5. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie es um ein MMO steht sieht man immer an solchen Threads. Bei Warhammer ist es genau das selbe: Der Großteil der Forenbeiträge trägt die Überschrift "Ist WAR tot?" oder "WAR ist nicht tot weil...". Wenn das Spiel erfolgreich ist (wie sich manch einer sicher gern selbst weismacht), hat es solche Fragen doch gar nicht nötig. Und die Serverzusammenlegung von Aion spricht sicher nicht grad dafür, dass sämtliche Server aus den Nähten platzen (ich seh schon die Argumente, welch Verbesserung das darstellt, aber für mich ist es ein negatives Signal).



wenn man danach gehen würde, müsste wow seit 3-4 jahren schon tot sein. die wow foren werden immer wieder von solchen threads heimgesucht, wo diskutiert wird, ob wow nun den zenit erreicht hat und sich langsam verabschieden wird.

das gleiche trifft auch auf eve online zu. stetiges wachstum seit jahren und seit jeher immer wieder stimmten, die einen untegang voraussagen.

was die serverzusammenlegung angeht... hat sich nie ein WoWler gewundert, warum der dungeon finder überhaupt erst eingeführt werden musste? warum erst gleichsprachige und schliesslich auch battlegrounds verschiedener sprachen zusammengeschlossen werden mussten? warum teilnahme an der arena stetig zurückging? warum spieler gewisser server nach zusammenlegungen bzw zwangstransfers schreien(hi, onyxia)?
dank etwas anderen spielprinzip kann es sich wow leisten, vollkommen tote offene welt und recht leere server zu haben, da es niemanden besonders interessiert, was ausserhalb der jeweiligen hauptstadt passiert, solange man eh nur instanzen abgrast. bei aion funktioniert das nicht, da man eine gewisse anzahl von spielern in der offenen welt haben muss, damit das spielprinzip überhaupt erst zur geltung kommt. ein ähnliches problem wie in warhammer auch.

allerdings stimmts schon, dass eine serverzusammenlegung ein negatives signal darstellt. aber es bleiben immer noch 3 volle deutsche server(mir graust es eigentlich jetzt schon, egal wohin ich gehe, treffe ich auf votan auf grüppchen von asmos und nach dem servertransfer wirds noch übler) und obwohl es immer noch die meisten nicht verstehen wollen, wird es auch weiterhin updates für das spiel geben, weil Aion in asien immer noch gut läuft und dort auch entwickelt wird.

daher: aion ist bei weiten nicht tot, rein objektiv gesehen. für die leute, die dem spiel den rücken kehren ist es natürlich anders und auch verständlich.



> Ach und wegen dem Argument "Patch soundso kommt ja bald kostenfrei für Aion": Was seid ihr bitte für Traumtänzer?! Meint ihr für WoW kommen keine Contentpatches? Ich sag euch was: Es kommen kostenpflichtige Addons und während diesen ZUSÄTZLICH jede Menge KOSTENFREIE Updates/ Patches. Mal schauen wann/ ob das erste Addon für Aion im Laden steht. Könnt mich jetzt flamen, mir wurscht. Wacht auf Leute.^^


es gibt einen recht deutlichen unteschied zwischen wow addon, wow content patch und aion erweiterung.

neue gebiete gibt es wow nur durch kaufen eines adons. das gleiche gilt für neue level, skills und neue ausrüstung auf dem neuesten level cap. wow content patches bringen dann hin und wieder eine neue ini und neue items(höhö, markengrind ahoi!). dazu kostet ein addon bares und content patches setzen so ein addon voraus. d.h. du MUSST für all den kram zumindest einmal zahlen, mit jedem addon aufs neue.

die inhalts-patches von aion bringen ebenfalls neue gebiete, neue skills und neue items. vollkommen kostenlos, ohne jegliche voraussetzungen. allerdings sind sie vom umfang her meist auch kleiner.

aion hat da schlichtweg einen vorteil, da ein neueinsteiger nicht erst unsummen auslegen muss, um überhaupt alles spielen zu können und später auch nichts neues kaufen muss, um am ball zu bleiben. mit 2.0 werden die alten spieler schlicht und ergreifend auf ihrer kontoseite 13 euro überweisen und ohne sonstige ausgaben ins spiel wieder reinschauen können. für einen neuen spieler dürte der einstieg mit unter 40 euro kaum teurer sein, als die anschafung von cataclysm. 
und so wie cataclysm, hat auch 2.0 für die neulinge und alte spieler, die früh aufgehört hatten, neue inhalte - zusätzlich zu den inhalten für leute auf dem derzeitigen max level.

ob das nun ein ausschlaggebender unterschied ist oder nicht, ist wohl je nach person anders. ich für meinen teil wurde erfolgreich daran gehindert, für einen monat WotLK reinzuschauen, da mir 40 euro für ein betagtes produkt etwas zu viel sind. mit cata dürften es wohl 50-60 sein, die man für den ersten monat blechen müsste, wenn man WotLK nicht gekauft hat.


----------



## Dacronik (5. Juli 2010)

Ey das Thema geht mir grade wie sau auf die nerven

1. Ich spiele Aion und WoW/ bei WoW sind alle server fast tot und der rubinsa. ist easy going hero am ersten tag down bei aion musst du dich anstrengen beim lvln überhaupt wen zu killen(elite kriegst ganicht down wenn du nooblike spielst bei wow kannst als noob t10,5 kriegen!) 

2. Als gekonnter spieler und einspielphase bei Aion kann man richtig was reißen und das spiel macht fun wie sau! UND in den lvlphasen sieht man mehr als genug spieler! Bei WoW tz versuch mal einen Ally im eschental zu finden oder irgndwo in classic gebieten, kannste abschreiben (auf destromath zumindestens)

3. habt ihr mal auf das eq bei Aion geachtet? WoW ist ein scheiß dagegen (flamed doch wayne ist eine tatsache)!!

4. Jetzt mal was zum gp was haben wir in wow für eine rota 11111211111131111411112wenn es hoch kommt bei aion muss man alles wirken um schaden zu machen und den boss am boden zu sehen und die leute müssen spielerisch aufeinander abgestimmt sein! bei WoW guckt euch den LK an jeder freut sich ja LK geil das wird ja hoffentlich wieder wie bei classic Kel thuzad oder wenigstens Ony! Nichts 10 min und dann fällt der ab diesem moment hab ich mir gedacht "wtf und darauf hast du hingearbeitet?" gut hatte den Titel Königsmörder aber wer hat den jetzt nicht außer die 12 Jährigen Kiddi´s die nur bis 21 uhr spielen dürfen. über den rubinsa. will ich nicht reden denkt euch euren teil! ;DDD

5. Ok muss eingestehen in Aion ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. da wären wir auch beim thema Kinah die kinah preise sind enorm die handeln in preisen wo wow spieler denken meine fresse 50000000 hät ich auch gern auf mein WoW acc.
lvl 1 mobs bei aion dropen 100 kinah bei wow 4 kupfer ,D

Im großen und ganzen steht aber jeder für sein spiel und belasst es darauf das kein spiel austirbt denn geschmäcker sind verschieden für eine wie conan das wurde halt falsch den leuten verkauft und angeboten! 

lg Dacro/ Sheylia


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Und zb ICC ist nachdem 20 mal nicht langweilig? Erzähl mir doch nicht, das die Raids in WoW soviel interessanter wären als in Spiel Xy. Alles wird auf dauer langweilig und da ist WoW auch keine Ausnahme. Und in WoW wird man auch Monatelang hingehalten mit Content. Blizzard geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und lässt die Spieler nur alle X Wochen einen neuen Flügel betreten. Macht es natürlich direkt besser.



Klar wird auch WoW langweilig, aber die schieben halt schneller mehr Content nach und halten das Endgame breiter gefächert. WoW läuft bei mir immer so ab: Ich reaktiviere, schaue mir aktuellen PVE Content an (und solchen den ich vielleicht ausgelassen habe). Derzeit ist das für mich 3.2 und 3.3 gewesen. Dann komme ich kurz in die PVE-Sammelspirale bis ich die mit meinem Zeiteinsatz erreichbaren Items habe (derzeit so ziemlich voll 264er items - einfach zu erreichen, keine festen Raids nötig, hin und wieder random mitgehen etc.). Diese PVE-Sammelspirale zum Beispiel konnte bei Aion bei mir nie aufkommen, da die Art von Zeitaufwand, die schon für ein Item nötig werden kann, wenn man nicht entsprechendes Glück beim Craften hat oder sich Kinah kauft, schon weit außerhalb meines Zeitbudgets lag. Das ist als gäbe es in WoW nur das blaue Equip und dann noch die legendarys für Leute die 5x die Woche 5h+ raiden können. Aion hat mir auf dem maxlvl nichts vor die Nase gehalten, das ich geneigt gewesen wäre mir zu erspielen. Dann habe ich alles gesehen und keinen Spaß an 5x die Woche hardcore raiden für irgendwelche Achievements oder ultra-epics, stattdessen schwenke ich auf PVP, hole das Equipment der aktuellen Season (random Ehre items über BGs), spiele etwas 3er Arena um die 2,2k Waffe zu holen und lasse dann meinen Ausflug nach WoW wieder abklingen. Kurz noch Rubinsanktum angeschaut gerade und jetzt hab ich meinen Account auch schon wieder gekündigt. Wahrscheinlich bis Cataclysm, wenn bis dahin nichts mehr kommt.

Der Unterschied ist, dass Aion nicht ansatzweise so viel Content bietet oder ihn so schnell nachschiebt wie das bei WoW der Fall ist. Für eine vernünftige Diskussion solltest du hier schon etwas differenzieren können. Du willst doch nicht abstreiten, dass Aion nur eine Endgame 6er Ini hat (Dark Poeta) und das wars. Das ist übrigens seit 2 Jahren der Fall (in Asien zumindest) und in EU seit Release. WoW bietet ausschließlich in Wotlk Naxx, Sartharion, Malygos, Ulduar, ICC, PDK, Rubinsanctum und eine zweistellige Anzahl an Hero Inis für das Maxlvl.

Theolab war eine ganz nette Ini, aber wenn der Loot dort nicht massiv verbessert wurde, dann ist es trotzdem wenig attraktiv, selbst wenn es nun 1:30h dauert statt 4:00h. Da ist einfach nur DP und das wars und die Festungsinis in Aion sind eben dieses Phänomen "nicht verpackter Grind" und da kann ich genauso im Elitegebiet Blut grinden gehen. Weder in AoC, WAR (das eigentlich kaum PVE Inis hat) oder HDRO hab ich auch nur ansatzweise so lieblos gestaltete Instanzen gesehen wie die Festungsinis von Aion.

Leveln war ok (wenn auch sehr grindlastig) und der schönste Teil an Aion war der Levelbereich in dem man Steelrake besuchen konnte, da dies mit den Flügeln die man je nach Zeitbudget machte lustig war und auch die Bosse etwas interessanter waren als Firetemple oder eben Festungsinis. Dennoch auch dort der Grind zu hart, der Trash zu viel, diese komischen Quests mit 100 Wiederholungen zu mühsam und die XP und ganz besonders der Loot einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2010)

du liegst in machen punkten nicht ganz richtig, OldboyX.

ich bin nicht ganz sicher, wieviel zeit du nun genau zum spielen hast, aber man kommt relativ einfach an passable ausrüstung, wenn einigermassen zielgerichtet spielt. 2x festungsini dürfte maximal 2 stunden brauchen und bietet samt quests in etwa 8 k. schiebst du noch 40 minuten Dredgion dazu, sind weitere 2,5 bis ca 7-8k möglich. d.h. an einem tag machst du dann mit etwas sorgfalt 12k oder mehr. nach ca 15 tagen hast du ein sehr passables goldenes item zu 100% sicher. einzig die waffen sind wesentlich problematischer, aber selbst da gibt es mittlerweile die alternative der waffenkombination und der verzauberung, um sehr solide ausgerüstet zu sein.

DP ist in der tat das, was man als endgame instanz bezeichnen kann. allerdings bieten Theobomos wie Draupnir neben ausfahrbaren waffen(für waffenkombination z.b. sehr guter, auch wenn nicht garantierter, loot) neuerdings passable schmucksets und blaue set-items, die im pvp anwendung finden können.
jede bereits genannte instanz versorgt dich auch mit kinah, so dass weitere ausrüstungsverbesserungen finanziert werden können - ganz ohne irgendwo in der pampa grinden zu müssen. habe selbst in ca 2 wochen auf diese weise ganz nebenbei rund 7-8 millionen kinah durch völlig lässiges spielen gemacht. das mag vielleicht nicht die welt sein, reicht aber zum finanzieren weiterer ausrüstung oder zum beginnen der miraju-questreihe.

wenn man regelmässig an festungsbelagerungen teilnimmt, bekommt man seine APs je nach schlachtverlauf noch schneller und somit auch die ausrüstung. mit 2 anderen leuten kannst du eigentlich auch perfekt im abyss oder im feindgebiet rumgurken und fleissig Aps sammeln während du deine daily für allerlei netten kram erledigst. wenn man sich zu sehr auf pve loot versteift, kommt man nicht allzu weit.

was vielfalt des pve angebotes angeht, hast du recht. allerdings setzt aion eigentlich auch eher auf pvp, weshalb allzu grosses angebot an pve möglichkeiten fraktions-pvp völlig ruinieren würde - genau wie in wow. man hat jetzt schon ein stück zu viele leute, die ihr möglichstes geben, um auf keinen fall pvp zu machen.


----------



## Xâr (6. Juli 2010)

> Aion wird mit 2.0 erst richtig durchstarten und auch von Cataclysm entäuschte WoW Spieler werden zu Aion kommen.






Hahaha, der war gut. Ich glaube nicht das Aion am Ende ist. Aber das ist quatsch. viele Werden weiterziehen wenn z.B. Guild Wars, Warhammer oder Star Wars TOR rauskommt. Einige gehen zurück nach Cataclysm. Aion lebt sicherlich weiter. Die Spielermassen wird das Spiel aber nicht mehr ziehen. Da nützt auch kein Patch 2.0 was.


----------



## Dreviak (6. Juli 2010)

@Oldboy X

Zusammenfassung von deinem Text:

Du magst das ich-bekomme-alles-in-den-Po-geschoben-mit-minimalen-Aufwand-MMO. Nunja so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Mystyriam (6. Juli 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dennoch auch dort der Grind zu hart, der Trash zu viel, diese komischen Quests mit 100 Wiederholungen zu mühsam und die XP und ganz besonders der Loot einfach zu wenig.[/font]



Das ist letztendlich die Quintessenz der ganzen leidigen Diskussion ums Ende von irgendwelchen MMORPG.

Inhalte zu vergleichen ist müßig. Jedes Spiel hat seine eigene Story, Entwicklungs- und Onlinezeit. Dass es da Unterscheide gibt, sollte jedem klar sein.

Die Community ist bei allen Spielen die gleiche, es wird immer Trolle, "Progamer", Roxxorkiddies und solche, die das alles nicht sind und nicht sein wollen, geben. 
Und alle Spiele müssen bei Einführung die Wanderheuschrecken aushalten, welche mit wehenden Fahnen zum Hype des Tages wechseln, um dann festzustellen, dass es Spiele gibt, die sich von Moorhuhnballern im Schwierigkeitsgrad ganz erheblich unterscheiden und die mit eingekniffenem Schwanz zurückkehren (wohin auch immer), nur um dann alles was im Hype sooooo toll war in den Dreck zu ziehen., bar jeglichen Realitätssinns.

Ankündigungen, Vorzeigevideos, Vollmundigkeit gibt es ebenfalls bei allen Spielen. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass etliche Punkte kleinlaut wieder gestrichen werden oder bei viel Glück irgendwann später mal kommen. Insofern sind alle Spielentwickler Propheten, Wahrsager, Lügner und Stümper in gleichen Maßen. 
Und Aussagen von Publishern zu Spieleinhalten auf die Goldwaage zu legen ist ja wohl nicht nur unfair, sondern überhaupt nicht zulässig, da die in aller Regel kaum tieferen Einblick in ein Spiel haben. Und schon gar nicht Personal von Publishern auf irgendwelchen Messeständen (wenn es nicht grad die Macher des Spiels selbst sind).

Daher... AION (beliebig durch andere Games mit offenen Servern ersetzbar) ist nicht am Ende und es ist momentan auch vollkommen wurscht, ob WoW, AION oder welches Spiel auch immer, irgendwann einmal zuerst alle Server runtergefahren hat. 
Weil... man kann sich dafür nix kaufen und eine eventuelle Genugtuung, Ätsch euer Spiel ist zuerst down, ist ein recht klägliches menschliches Gefühl und sagt im Grunde eine Menge über diejenigen Menschen aus.


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Cataclysm ist das letzte bezahl addon ,Blizzard will da einfach noch etwas Geld aus WoW ziehen .Danach wird Wow ein free to play game mit nem grossen Shop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hast du den Geraucht??
Weil Blizz ja so blöd ist und soviel Geld verschenkt??
Sie haben immer noch genug Spieler die WoW spielen werden.
Und daran wird Cata nichts ändern!!!
Alte gehen ,neue kommen so ist das Leben.


----------



## Silentpups (6. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel jetzt schon seid der Beta Aion, und klar das Spiel ist neu und kann auch gar nicht so viel end Content haben wie bei WoW, aber wenn man RvR und ein wenig PVE mag denn hat mein bei weiten genug an end Content z.B Festungs Ini`s die fangen mit level 35 so um den an und die oberen Festungen sind 46 bis 50 Festungs Ini`s, dann kommt noch die Dragion dazu die auch viel spass macht geht ab Level 46 los aber man sollte sich erst ab Level 48 dafür anmelden.

Das Riften macht sau viel spass wenn man es mis sinn und verstand angeht. Und im PvE bereich gibt es z.B Dropni Höle ab 46, Dark- Poeta 50 was ich sehr schön finde das es wieder Zugangsquesten gibt man kommt noch einfach in die Instanzen rein, und dann gibt es noch Theobomos und die Droprate in Theo und DP wurde sehr stark angehoben, was echt sehr angenehm ist und jetzt auch passent ist höher sollten sie die Droprate aber auch nicht machen.

Und mit 2.0 werden noch schöne neue sachen auf uns zukommen und das alles kostenlos, selbst 3.0 soll auch kostenlos werden:-) 

Für mich persönlich ist Aion zurzeit das Game schlecht hin, und macht mir sehr viel spass.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Silentpups (6. Juli 2010)

@Schamy1 Du für deine Unwissenheit können wir nichts, Blizz hat selber gesagt das WoW früher oder später ein free to Play Game wird, und ich denke sobald Diablo3 raus ist wird es auch so werden, und ja ich denke auch das kein neuen Addon kommen wird für WoW und wenn dann wird es nicht mehr die Qualität haben wie vom BC da die meisten Entwicklick schon seid längerem an den neuen MMO bastelt was Blizzard rausbringen möchte.

Was noch dazu kommt das sämtliche Entwickler nach Bioware gegangen sind von Blizzard wieso auch immer.


----------



## j-gordon-s (6. Juli 2010)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar das die STartgebiete so bleiben wie sie sind und man erst mit dem völlig sinnfreien phasing die späteren Änderungen sieht?^^



Könnt ihr net mal die Finger still lassen, wenn ihr von irgendwas keine Ahnung habt? Immer dieses unwissende Geblubbere an den Mann bringen, um um jeden Preis recht zu haben.

Edit: Gleiches gilt übrigens für Silentpups, der auch noch zu blöde ist die Edit-Funktion zu verwenden.


----------



## Silentpups (6. Juli 2010)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Könnt ihr net mal die Finger still lassen, wenn ihr von irgendwas keine Ahnung habt? Immer dieses unwissende Geblubbere an den Mann bringen, um um jeden Preis recht zu haben.
> 
> Edit: Gleiches gilt übrigens für Silentpups, der auch noch zu blöde ist die Edit-Funktion zu verwenden.



Hallo was hat dich denn dazu bewegt das hier zu schreiben, macht ja mal so was von keinen Sinn. 
Wer wohl die Finger still lassen sollte!!!!! 

Und es stimmt wohl das sich in den alten gebieten bis level 80 nichts ändert, Classig und BC bleiben so wie sie jetzt sind in das phasingkommst du erst mit den neuen Addon Cata was ab level 80 oder 79 los geht.


----------



## Cerom (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich ärgere mich über viele Sachen in Aion. Aber so sehr das ich jemals dafür wieder mit WoW anfangen würde geht gar nicht.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> @Schamy1 Du für deine Unwissenheit können wir nichts, Blizz hat selber gesagt das WoW früher oder später ein free to Play Game wird...



Jaaa, das stimmt. Aber:



> Falls ein anderes Spiel startet und uns wegpustet, könnte unser bisheriges Abomodell für World of Warcraft keinen Sinn mehr machen - oder wenn wir irgendwann später mal ein anderes MMO veröffentlichen.



So, und wie lang es bis dahin dauert kannst du dir selber ausrechnen.
Unwissenheit anprangern und selbst damit glänzen, Eigentor würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion könnte genausogut auf die F2P Schiene aufspringen, so wie jüngst HdRO, vermutlich deutlich eher als WoW. Und F2P bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, dass das Spiel dann plötzlich schlecht ist. Guild Wars ist auch ein tolles Spiel und seit jeher F2P.

Edit:


> Und es stimmt wohl das sich in den alten gebieten bis level 80 nichts ändert, Classig und BC bleiben so wie sie jetzt sind in das phasingkommst du erst mit den neuen Addon Cata was ab level 80 oder 79 los geht.


Und auch das stimmt nicht, der Kataklysmus wird die Welt von vornherein betreffen. Mit einer Quelle, die diese Aussage bestätigt, kannst du mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> du liegst in machen punkten nicht ganz richtig, OldboyX.
> 
> ich bin nicht ganz sicher, wieviel zeit du nun genau zum spielen hast, aber man kommt relativ einfach an passable ausrüstung, wenn einigermassen zielgerichtet spielt. 2x festungsini dürfte maximal 2 stunden brauchen und bietet samt quests in etwa 8 k. schiebst du noch 40 minuten Dredgion dazu, sind weitere 2,5 bis ca 7-8k möglich. d.h. an einem tag machst du dann mit etwas sorgfalt 12k oder mehr. nach ca 15 tagen hast du ein sehr passables goldenes item zu 100% sicher. einzig die waffen sind wesentlich problematischer, aber selbst da gibt es mittlerweile die alternative der waffenkombination und der verzauberung, um sehr solide ausgerüstet zu sein.
> 
> ...



Das mag schon sein, aber dann ist das alles erst kürzlich so (seit 1.9?). Als ich 50 erreicht habe war es jedenfalls nicht so, denn dein Szenario setzt voraus, dass 

a) immer 5 Leute bereit stehen mit den richtigen Klassen die mit mir in die Festungsini wollen (wenn man da Leute suchen muss etc. vergeht gleich deutlich mehr Zeit)
b) Dreadgion geht sofort auf wenn ich grad Lust habe mit 5 guten Leuten (und ist generell derzeit grad "available")

Ich kenne schon den Weg in Aion um an Items zu kommen, aber mir persönlich war er damals viel zu lang und steinig und vor allem macht er unterwegs nicht besonders viel Spaß. Genau das versuche ich zu erklären:
- Festungsinis sind überhaupt nicht lustig oder interessant zu spielen, das ist eine Qual für die paar AP
- Dreadgion hat in zu viele Fällen überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht 
- Hardcore grinden macht mir keinen Spaß (noch dazu weil ich Templer gespielt habe und man nicht elite-kiten kann)
- Festungspvp kann ich nur machen, wenn ich mich terminlich danach richte, dass es gerade "available" ist und zudem macht es auch wenig Spaß, da es ein Tank&Spank PVE Mob ist (von der Qualität so wie in den Festungsinis...)

Wie gesagt, Theolab fand ich sehr spannend, Steelrake und DP auch. Das PVP Angebot fand ich durchwegs schwach bis auf die Rift-Quests (40er Waffenquest etc.). Das macht Spaß, wird aber von den Entwicklern nur selten eingesetzt und ist auch zeitlich schwierig für einen "casual", da der richtige Rift erstmal offen sein muss usw.

Achja, was mir auch wenig gefallen hat war, dass Loot zu haben oder nicht zu haben eben hauptsächlich eine Frage des Glücks war und weniger von irgend einer Leistung abhing (außer natürlich vom Sitzfetisch). Der Content war wenig herausfordernd, Raids, wo man als organisierte Truppe etwas leisten muss gab es gar nicht und so war es letzltich einfach das Dropglück und das Craft-Proc-Glück, das den Hauptunterschied gemacht hat. Bevor das wieder falsch verstanden wird, Glück spielt in jedem MMO eine Rolle und das sollte es auch, aber nicht so extrem wie das in Aion der Fall war.



Dreviak schrieb:


> @Oldboy X
> 
> Zusammenfassung von deinem Text:
> 
> Du magst das ich-bekomme-alles-in-den-Po-geschoben-mit-minimalen-Aufwand-MMO. Nunja so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.



Dir fehlt einfach die Gabe der Unterscheidung und du kannst offensichtlich keine Abstufungen treffen. Mir gefällt es zum Beispiel in Aion nicht, dass ich
- über 25x steelrake war und nicht ein blaues oder goldenes item für meinen Templer bekommen habe
- in 4h Theolab nicht einen einzigen mindestens grünen Drop gesehen habe

(ja ich weiß, dass das nun geändert wurde, aber so war es nunmal als ich gespielt habe)

Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass mir ein MMO Spaß machen würde, in dem ich zum NPC laufen und einfach per Knopfdruck das Item bekomme, das ich gerne hätte (i.e. minimal-Aufwand). Im Gegenteil, das würde mir überhaupt keinen Spaß machen. Die Kunst ist es eben, die Karotte in so einem Abstand vor die Nase des Kundens zu hängen, dass er auch motiviert wird sie zu erreichen. Aion hat sie so weit weggehängt, dass ich sie nicht einmal richtig sehen, geschweige denn riechen konnte und deshalb habe ich aufgehört (und da war ich definitiv nicht der einzige, der das so gesehen hat).

Ansonsten kann ich die Unterstellung nur zurückgeben. Du solltest dringend mit Aion aufhören und dir ein neues hardcore 100000h+ grind MMO suchen in dem nur du es "durchziehst" weil du so "hart" bist, denn Aion wird doch auch ständig abgeändert und mehr in Richtung " ich-bekomme-alles-in-den-Po-geschoben-mit-minimalen-Aufwand-MMO", wie du es nennst, verweichlicht. Zumindest deuten die Patchnotes sowie alles, was man mir hier erzählt, darauf hin, dass das so ist.


----------



## j-gordon-s (6. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Und es stimmt wohl das sich in den alten gebieten bis level 80 nichts ändert, Classig und BC bleiben so wie sie jetzt sind in das phasingkommst du erst mit den neuen Addon Cata was ab level 80 oder 79 los geht.



Ich sag's ja, keine Ahnung haben aber die Fresse gaaanz weit aufreißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystyriam (6. Juli 2010)

Schade, dass so ziemlich jeder Thread in so ziemlich jedem Forum an irgendeiner Stelle in gegenseitiges Beleidigen und lauterem Schreien, NEIN, ICH HAB RECHT UND DU NICHT, ausartet.
Da fehlt jegliche Sachlichkeit. Streit ist gut und produktiv, jedoch in dieser Form überflüssig, außer für die Sensationslüsternen, welche sich an solchen Schauspielen ergötzen (zugegeben, auch ich lese so etwas hin und wieder mit einiger Belustigung)

Zurück zum Thema:

Ist ein Spiel am Ende, nur weil woanders etwas Neues kommt?

Das wäre ja so, wenn man behaupten würde, der Fußball wäre am Ende, weil...
der Rasen zu grün, der Ball zu hart, die Vuvzelas zu laut, die Schiris zu blöd und die Spieler alle nur Noobs außer die eigenen....

kommt gehen wir alle Quidditsch spielen, das ist neu!!


----------



## arwensstern (6. Juli 2010)

mann o mann es gibt 1 mill rollen spiele und jeden tag kommen wieder neu zu .... jeder soll das zock was er liebt und die aus wahl ist groß sehr und wer aion liebt und zocken will bitte aber das nerft langsamm doch jeder will den großen schw...... haben ops wow oder aio oder hdro oder co alle wollen immer super und cool sein dar bei soll jeder das zocken was er möchte oder?

und am ende wird sich nix ändern wow ist halt seit wow 5 jahren nummer 1 warum soll sich das ändern ?
in 5 jahren habe ich so oft gelesen das ist besser wie wow noch cooler die neu nummer 1 op warhammer war hdro oder aco 
am ende ist klar blizzard ist nicht doof und wird immer wieder neu sachen nach werfen um die nummer 1 zu bleiben 

wow ist einfach geill, es zockt sich nun mal super und das addon wird der hammer ohne ende und hoffe der kino film wie auch der hammer 

blizzard blizzard

ps noch besser vergleich fussballllllllllllll 

jeder hält fest immer zu seiner manschaft auser bei der wm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dar ist doch auch der zusammen halt dar oder^^


----------



## Silentpups (6. Juli 2010)

Ich denke einfach das nach 2 bis 3 Jahren sich die Mehrzahl aller WoW Spieler auf die neuen MMOPG`s aufteilen werden.

Und WoW langsam aber sicher das Helle Lichtlein ausgehen wird, klar Blizzard wir da schon ein neues MMOPG auf den Markt bringen womit sie weiter ihr Geld machen werden, und auch wieder viele Anhänger finden werden, vielleicht auch mich mal gucken was sie rausbringen.


----------



## Silentpups (6. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Ihr kommt alle zurück ... ihr alle !
> 
> Wow ist top
> 
> mfg



Sorry du, WoW war echt ein geiles Game aber jede Zeit endet nun mal leider. Genau so wie ich DAOC gespielt habe, war wohl die geilste MMOPG Zeit die ich bis jetzt hatte in den Game.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Ihr kommt alle zurück ... ihr alle !
> 
> Wow ist top
> 
> mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacios (6. Juli 2010)

Seufz.Wird Cata, Aion den Todesstoss versetzen oder wird Wahammerark Millenium ,Wow den gar ausmachen?
Ich denke man spielt das was man spielen möchte und somit entscheidet der Konsument ob ein spiel in der Masse besteht.
Das was Wow immer oben halten wird ist die denkweise das man nicht wieder von null anfangen möchte was level und Ruf etc angeht.
Und auch das es zur richtigen zeit auf den markt kam und somit alle folgenden Spiele als Klon gesehen werden.
Man motz und schimpft aber man spielt weiter ist wie mit Zigaretten machste eine aus denkste schon an die Neue.(bin Selbst Nichtraucher


----------



## Silentpups (6. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Sry aber Leute die schreiben das Wow irgentwann ein Ende hat sind echt naiv *lacht* mit Cata wirds nur wieder ein Neubeginn und alle werden Cata verfallen
> 
> muhahahaha man kann Leute einfach nicht ernst nehmen die behaupten andere MMOs könnten WoW ersetzen !
> 
> ...




 Also wo denkst du hin? warum entwickelt Blizzard denn ein neues MMOPG? und sorry alles hat ein ende, was ein Anfang hat, hat auch ein ende das liegt im Sinne der Natur Gesetze. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit geschaffen noch nicht mal unsere Galaxie ist ein Irr spiel der Natur,


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2010)

diese art zu trollen ist jetzt aber wirklich zu primitiv, denn bei deinem mitgliedsnamen hättest du so viel mehr potential zeigen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und du hast seit MÄRZ auf deine chance gewartet? woa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreviak (6. Juli 2010)

@Oldboy x 

Mag sein, das AION leichter gemacht wird, aber es ist immer noch schwieriger als bei WoW.

@ WoWler

Wenn AION so blöd ist, wieso Diskutiert ihr eigentlich immer wieder mit den AION Spielern. Das will mir irgendwie nicht in Kopf. Wollt ihr den Spielern das Spiel schlecht reden (was ihr eh nicht schafft) oder wollt ihr sie zur leichten Seite des MMOs führen (was ihr vermutlich auch nicht schafft). Wozu also die Aufregung? Ihr findet AION doof, schlecht usw und jetzt?

Und nur weil WoW ein Addon bekommt, ist AION oder MMO XY noch lange nicht am Ende. Es hat schon seine Gründe, wieso man nicht WoW spielt.


----------



## Dreviak (6. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Sry aber Leute die schreiben das Wow irgentwann ein Ende hat sind echt naiv *lacht* mit Cata wirds nur wieder ein Neubeginn und alle werden Cata verfallen
> 
> muhahahaha man kann Leute einfach nicht ernst nehmen die behaupten andere MMOs könnten WoW ersetzen !
> 
> ...



Jedes MMO kann WoW ersetzen. Nur sind die meisten so verwöhnt von WoW das sie garnichts anderes erst Ausprobieren wollen. Selbst schuld kann ich da nur sagen. Gibt viele gute und bessere MMOs als WoW.


----------



## convisions (6. Juli 2010)

Na gggooottttt sei dank sind geschmäcker verschieden. GOTT SEI DANK.

Jeder soll doch einfach das spielen, was und wann er will.

Ich Spiele auch auf was ich Bock habe...

WoW, Aion, HdrO... AoC hab ich ganz am Anfang auch getestet sowie WAR.

und die drei spiel ich noch heute Monatsweise im Wechsel, so wie es mir gerade beliebt...

und wenn mir garkeines zusagt, schau ich auf aktuelle Releases für PC oder PS3 oder geniese mal die Sonne, fahre Rad, geh mit meiner Frau Eis essen oder mache was im Haushalt...

Ich glaube das Leben besteht aus wichtigeren Dingen wie "Das Ende von ... ist Nah"

lg


----------



## Thoriumobi (6. Juli 2010)

convisions schrieb:


> Na gggooottttt sei dank sind geschmäcker verschieden. GOTT SEI DANK.
> 
> Jeder soll doch einfach das spielen, was und wann er will.
> 
> ...



Lüüüüge!


----------



## OldboyX (6. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> @Oldboy x
> 
> Mag sein, das AION leichter gemacht wird, aber es ist immer noch schwieriger als bei WoW.
> ....



Das lässt sich auch nicht so pauschal sagen. Aion ist vor allem schlechter gestafflet, was Zeiteinsatz / Belohnung angeht. Entweder man steckt viel Zeit rein und kommt entsprechend weg, oder man hat sehr wenig vom Spiel, weil es kaum etwas gibt, das man auch als Casual mit wenig Zeit machen kann.

Zudem bleibt die Frage, was du unter Schwierigkeitsgrad verstehst. In Aion ist es nicht so einfach solo mit jeder Klasse zu leveln wie in WoW zum Beispiel (da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, auch sind die Konsequenzen wenn man stirbt härter und es ist langwieriger und mühsamer an Kinah zu kommen usw.), aber an den Schwierigkeitsgrad von 25er Lich King Heroic zu Beginn (nicht jetzt mit 25% buff), oder Algalon oder Sartharion 3D zu Beginn oder den Schwierigkeitsgrad, wenn du aufm Tournament Realm in der Arena gewinnen willst, kommt nichts in Aion auch nur ansatzweise heran.

Das ist es, was die Leute einfach nicht verstehen wollen und was WoW so erfolgreich macht. WoW ist sehr sehr breit gefächert (nicht nur von PVE über PVP sondern gerade auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und so einfach man mit einer Taste jeden Char erstmal leveln kann, so schwierig und fordernd ist eben das absolute Endgame, auch, weil bei 11 Mio Spielern die Konkurrenz viel größer ist).

Das Problem ist nur, dass manche Schlauen lieber keinen einzigen Hardmode bestreiten, kein Achievement machen, in Arena nie über 2k Rating gespielt haben, aber die Foren reihenweise vollflamen wie einfach WoW doch sei, wie man sich dort gelangweilt habe weil es keine Herausforderung gab usw. Das Problem ist, dass viele die Herausforderungen nicht wahrnehmen, weil es eben auch die einfache Kost gibt. Aber da muss man sich schon selbst an die Nase fassen.


----------



## MrBlackbenji (6. Juli 2010)

> Also wo denkst du hin? warum entwickelt Blizzard denn ein neues MMOPG? und sorry alles hat ein ende, was ein Anfang hat, hat auch ein ende das liegt im Sinne der Natur Gesetze. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit geschaffen noch nicht mal unsere Galaxie ist ein Irr spiel der Natur


Wobei ich den Vergleich als ziemlich untreffend empfinde. Wenn man bedenkt das World of Warcraft vor dessen Bekanntmachung 5 (!) Jahre still und heimlich entwickelt wurde und die Suche im letzten Jahr begonnen hat, hält WoW noch 3-4 Jahre mindestens an.

Die Content-Diskussionen sind hier allesamt sehr merkwürdig. Wer WoW auf Instanzen beschränkt, gehört zu den Itemgeilen Spielern die sich durch das integrierte Penis-Meter beweisen müssen. WoW hat zum Glück noch mehr zu bieten als nur stures Instanzen-Stürmen. Wer ein wenig mehr auf die Geschichte legt wird mit Cata vollkommen neue Geschichte schreiben und erfahren. Viele der Questmodelle wurden überarbeitet und sorgen für ein vollkommen neues Quest-Feeling. Gebiete und Gebietstrukturen wurden überarbeitet was im Prinzip eine komplett neue Welt wiederspiegelt.

Ich bin kein Aoin spieler, habe es auch nie gespielt. Daher will ich das spiel auch nicht bewerten. Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen das ein add-on wie cata mehr zu bieten hat als 3 instanzen und x items.


----------



## Dreviak (6. Juli 2010)

@ Oldboy X

Ich möchte aber nicht erst im Endcontent gefordert werden. Ich möchte schon beim Leveln gefordert werden. Und das Leveln bei WoW ist zb einfach nur lachhaft. Dann ist man irgendwann 80 und dann wirste zugeflamet weil du kein Gruppenspiel kannst, deinen Char nicht richtig kennst usw. 
Achja, du willst das Leveln von AION mit 25er LK Heroic vergleichen? Komischer vergleich.


Wann und wo soll man das bitte bei WoW lernen? Bei AION hast du genug Gruppenquests wo du das spielen in der Gruppe noch erlernst. Ob es nun Instanzen ist, Elitegebiet oder das Grinden in Elitegebieten ist dabei völlig egal, aber du lernst es.

Und zu den Heroic. Wann kann man diese machen? Genau, wenn du die Normale Version geschafft hast. Wieso darf ich nicht direkt die Heroic versuchen? Traut Blizzard seinen Spielern sowenig zu? Oder ist das die Itemspirale die da wieder greift? Ich für meinen Teil will zb nicht 20 oder mehr mal in Normal ICC rein um mich auszustatten und dann die Heroic zumachen. Weil soviel anders sind diese dann auch nicht. Ich werde einfach in meiner Freiheit was ich in Instanzen mache beschnitten und mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen da Monatelang durch zurennen. Ist bei AION zwar nicht anders, aber da werde ich nicht mit Items überschüttet. Wenn man da ein Item bekommt, freut man sich mehr drüber als bei WoW.

@ MrBlackbenji

Ich will nicht übertreiben, aber 85% der WoW Spieler sehen doch nur Instanzen. Und wenn sie die fertig haben leveln sie sich einen Twink und machen wieder Instanzen oder hören für ein paar Monate auf mit WoW. Wenn ich zb die Gilde von meiner Freundin sehe, die mit sich nichts anzufangen weiss, wenn die nicht raiden können, ist das schon ein wenig armseelig. Von den ganzen Egomanen die so rumrennen möchte ich garnicht erst anfangen. 

*
*


----------



## Ascalonier (6. Juli 2010)

Krenzur schrieb:


> man kann ein mmorpg net einfach so ausm geschäft schmeißen und blizzard tut ja auch was dagegen die sehen net einfach zu wie ihre spieler abwandern... schliesslich zahlt man ja dafür das neuer content kommt...



Blizzard gleich Planwirtschaft solange der Trabi läuft, ändert sich nix.


----------



## Aranshi (6. Juli 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Und abschließend noch ein Satz zu den "WoW hat Millionen Spieler" Freaks.
> Leute, WoW hat vielleicht 11 Mio. registrierte Accounts, jedoch nicht mal halb so viele "aktive Spieler".



FAlSCH! Wow hat 11Mio aktive Accounts, das sind die offizielen zahlen von blizzard


----------



## Nahemis (6. Juli 2010)

Aion hat 4.5 Mio aktive Accounts laut den offiziellen Zahlen von NCSoft. Sollte reichen um ein Spiel am laufen zu halten.


----------



## Braamséry (6. Juli 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> FAlSCH! Wow hat 11Mio aktive Accounts, das sind die offizielen zahlen von blizzard



Ich wette, dass 1 Mio davon weniger als 7Tage/Monat on ist und dann net lang. 

Wer glaubt, dass WoW bald noch seine 11 Mio spieler hat, wird sich noch wundern wie ich denke.


----------



## Keula1 (6. Juli 2010)

deleted


----------



## R3PO (6. Juli 2010)

ich verstehe eins nicht : warum versuchen die wow fanboy aion runterzumachen ? wenn wow so toll is dann brauchen die doch keine angst zu haben ?


----------



## Thoraros (7. Juli 2010)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das Cata Aion gefährdet. Vor allem da 2.0 vom Umfang her fast gleichziehen kann mit Cata und das für lau. Also Preis Leistungs- mäßig liegt Aion vorn. Außerdem war es immer so das viele Leute bei erscheinen eines Addons WoW den Rücken gekehrt haben.
> 
> Thema Boden PvP also ich freu mich drauf das erfordert zum Teil andere Taktiken.



Made my day ...

Die alte Welt wird komplett neu angeordnet sowohl grafisch als auch Questtechnisch. Schaut euch mal ein paar Betavideos an und ihr werdet sehen,dass man die alte Welt nicht mehr wiedererkennt ... Komplett neue Quests, neuer Aufbau und und und ...

Dazu kommt, dass die Instanzen und Klassen wieder schwerer werden denn Pre Wotlk Zeiten sind das Ziel von Blizzard ... Non Hero Dungeons haben es schon in sich in Cata, aber hey mit Aion gibts eine Boden PvP Zone und ein paar Inis ... wuhu!

Addon=! Contentpatch

Mfg Thoraros


----------



## Kizna (7. Juli 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> ich verstehe eins nicht : warum versuchen die wow fanboy aion runterzumachen ? wenn wow so toll is dann brauchen die doch keine angst zu haben ?




Ich denke weniger, dass die "WoW-Fanboys" versuchen Aion runter zu machen, als das sie versuchen ihr Spiel zu verteidigen. Wenn man sich den ganzen Threat durchliest erkennt der aufmerksame Leser eine wunderschöne Spirale. Der TE fragt nach ob für Aion durch Cataclysm eine Gefahr besteht. Als Antwort kriegt er ein etwas überspitzt ausgedrücktes Nein. Das fängt der begeisterte WoW-Spieler auf und verwendet es als Feuer für seine Antwort und so weiter und sofort. Es ist wie eine Kette. Ohne dem Threat Erstelle böse Absichten vorwerfen zu wollen, aber solch ein Beitrag kann nur in Flames ausarten. Das ist genauso als würden sich Moslems mitten auf der Zentralversammlung der streng gläubigen Christen über ihre Religion unterhalten.

Ich habe meine Punkte gebracht. Cataclysm spielt sich bisher sehr gut und vermittelt viel vom alten WoW-Gefühl, eben das Gefühl das ich lange Zeit auch bei Aion hatte. Ich hoffe für Aion, dass Patch 2.0 mehr als nur leere Versprechungen mit sich bringt, denn noch so einen Patch wie 1.9 überlebt das Spiel in Europa nicht.


----------



## Testare (7. Juli 2010)

Aion und Cataclysm werden sich nicht großartig weh tun... GW2 könnte da eher für beide eine kleine Bedrohung werden.
Allerdings sprechen alle Spiele eine unterschiedliche Klientel an. WoW die breite Masse, der PvP nicht im primären Vordergrund steht, Aion den eher PvP-Zocker und GW die reinen PvPler - wobei es Ausnahmen gibt und die Grenzen nicht immer klar sind. Dennoch, keiner wird dem jeweils anderen allzuviele Spieler abluchsen, auch wenn es in den Foren erstmal anders aussehen mag. Aber Foren spiegeln oft nur eine kleine Minderheit wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> FAlSCH! Wow hat 11Mio aktive Accounts, das sind die offizielen zahlen von blizzard



Hab auch noch 2 WoW Accounts , spiele aber nicht mehr, dann wären es wohl nicht mehr 11 Mio Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist devinitiv auf dem absteigenden Ast ,Cataclysm wird noch etwas Geld in die Blizzkasse spülen.Aber 2 bis 3 Monate nach erscheinen von Cata wirds wieder langweilig werden.
Guckt euch doch mal Cataclysm an ,die neuen Features gestrichen (Pfad der Titanen usw) ,5 neue Level ,bisschen neue Talente ,nur wenig neue Gebiete.
Hmm das gibts doch auch in Aion mit 2.0 und erst noch kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich Kizna recht geben, es fing durch an die Anti-WoW Fraktion an. Ich als ehemaliger WoW-Spieler lese, was hier an Halbwissen rausposaunt wird, und stelle es dann richtig. Wer Wind sät wird Sturm ernten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Troll hättet ihr garnicht eingehen müssen, jedem mit ein bisschen Verstand hätte klar sein müssen, dass er nur provozieren will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gibt durchaus WoW-Spieler wie mich, mit denen man normal reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe im übrigen auch Aion bis knpp unter LEvel 30 gespielt, aber da der "Anspruch" sich auf Mobs mit mehr Leben und vergleichsweise geringem Schaden begrenzte (jaja, KEttenfähigkeiten, auch das war nicht mehr als eine Rotation, Debuffs drauf, danach Schaden-Skills...), hab ich es schnell an den Nagel gehängt. Auch der Grind damals hielt mich davon ab, weiterzuspielen. Bin kein Typ, der stundenlang an Mobs knabbert um dann einen Level aufzusteigen.

Das Spiel mag nett sein, aber da find ich persönlich WoW deutlich runder. Aber auch da bin ich des Raidens müde geworden und nun warte ich auf GW2 oder FF14. GW2 für small scale PvP oder FF14 für MMORPG am heimischen Fernseher. Na mal gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreviak (7. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Punkte gebracht. Cataclysm spielt sich bisher sehr gut und vermittelt viel vom alten WoW-Gefühl, eben das Gefühl das ich lange Zeit auch bei Aion hatte. Ich hoffe für Aion, dass Patch 2.0 mehr als nur leere Versprechungen mit sich bringt, denn noch so einen Patch wie 1.9 überlebt das Spiel in Europa nicht.



Jetzt frag ich mich, was sie mit 1.9 so grossartig versprochen haben und nicht gehalten haben? Das musst du mir mal genau erklären.


----------



## Tamîkus (7. Juli 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das lässt sich auch nicht so pauschal sagen. Aion ist vor allem schlechter gestafflet, was Zeiteinsatz / Belohnung angeht. Entweder man steckt viel Zeit rein und kommt entsprechend weg, oder man hat sehr wenig vom Spiel, weil es kaum etwas gibt, das man auch als Casual mit wenig Zeit machen kann.
> 
> Zudem bleibt die Frage, was du unter Schwierigkeitsgrad verstehst. In Aion ist es nicht so einfach solo mit jeder Klasse zu leveln wie in WoW zum Beispiel (da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, auch sind die Konsequenzen wenn man stirbt härter und es ist langwieriger und mühsamer an Kinah zu kommen usw.), aber an den Schwierigkeitsgrad von 25er Lich King Heroic zu Beginn (nicht jetzt mit 25% buff), oder Algalon oder Sartharion 3D zu Beginn oder den Schwierigkeitsgrad, wenn du aufm Tournament Realm in der Arena gewinnen willst, kommt nichts in Aion auch nur ansatzweise heran.
> 
> ...



hardmodes machen nicht das gesamte spiel aus es ist nur eine künstliche erschwerung des bosses wo er  auch schwerer zu bekämpfen ist aber ob man das macht ist jedem selbst überlassen man kan auch den ganzen content auf normale mode clear machen  und nein ich hab den lk im 25er hc net down na und ? hab den content trotzdem geschaft pvp wow mag ich net das kotzt an das aion pvp gefällt mir viel besser


----------



## Silentpups (7. Juli 2010)

in 1.9 haben sie nicht versprochen ist eigentlich nur die Vorbereitung auf 2.0 mehr nicht sind nur ein paar kleine Änderungen und ich finde das Patch 1.9 sehr gelungen ist gerade was Questen angeht und die Loot Drops, und Dragion haben sie auch richtig gut angepasst:-) ich finde sie haben mit 1.9 mehr gegeben wie sie gesagt haben.


----------



## Bozzer (7. Juli 2010)

aion ist scheiße und gw2 wird scheiße werden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silentpups (7. Juli 2010)

Bozzer schrieb:


> aion ist scheiße und gw2 wird scheiße werden!!!!!!!!!




@Bozzer was ist denn in dein Augen nicht scheiße?


----------



## Cerom (7. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> in 1.9 haben sie nicht versprochen ist eigentlich nur die Vorbereitung auf 2.0 mehr nicht sind nur ein paar kleine Änderungen und ich finde das Patch 1.9 sehr gelungen ist gerade was Questen angeht und die Loot Drops, und Dragion haben sie auch richtig gut angepasst:-) ich finde sie haben mit 1.9 mehr gegeben wie sie gesagt haben.


Sie haben aber auch mit Patch 1.9 vieles verändert was sehr viele Spieler verärgert hat und viele Ärgernisse angekündigt die dann kaum oder nichts verbessert haben. Viele Spieler stellen sich nun wirklich die Frage ob Patch 1.9 wirklich eine Verbesserung brachte. Einige sind sogar wirklich verärgert über diesem Patch.

Beispiele:

Die Einschneidenste ist wohl das sich die Droprate der grauen Sachen beim Grinden in den höheren Stufen extrem vermindert haben. Man kann nun beim Grinden oder farmen wesendlich weniger verdienen.

Man kann nun alle Veredelungssteine beim Händler kaufen. Nur die Preise sind jenseits davon akzeptabel zu sein. Im Handelshaus kosten sie wesentlich weniger. Dabei hatten die Spieler darüber geklagt das die Preise im Handelshaus zu hoch seien. Ist schon irgendwie seltsam das Ncsoft die dann beim Händler kaufbar macht, nur zu Preisen die weit über dem liegen was vorher bemängelt wurde.

Die Preise für die Wiederherstellung der EP sollten fallen. Sind sie auch. Nur leider merkt man das kaum. Ob man nun 330.000 Kinah bezahlt oder nur 300.000 ist bei der Höhe auch nicht mehr entscheidend.

Es wurden neue Flufrouten eingeführt. Klingt zuerst mal gut. Nur die Lösung von Ncsoft sieht so aus das diese nur von anderen, einzelnen Flugpunkten erreichbar sind. Man zahlt nun doppelt. Spart zwar etwas Zeit, muß aber qussi immer Umsteigen und noch mal bezahlen.

Ich kann mich nur Kiznas Meinung anschließen:


Kizna schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für Aion, dass Patch 2.0 mehr als nur leere Versprechungen mit sich bringt, denn noch so einen Patch wie 1.9 überlebt das Spiel in Europa nicht.


----------



## Remboldt (7. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.



von wegen, da ändert sich sogut wie alles, und eine woche? wenn du tag und nacht durchspielst vielleicht, da kommen mehr sachen als 3 kleine raids...


----------



## RazZerrR (7. Juli 2010)

Aion spielen sowieso nur die Leutem, die keine Hobbies in ihrem Leben haben und nur zu Hause sitzen wollen.


----------



## Cerom (7. Juli 2010)

Was ich etwas komisch finde ist das Aion bei WoW Spielern immer noch ein Thema ist. Ich lese oft wie WoW Spieler negative Äußerungen über Aion machen, auch solche die es nie gespielt haben und von vornherein ablehnen. Bei Aion_Spielern ist WoW aber so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Wenn von ehemaligen WoW-, jetzt Aion-Spielern Äußerungen über WoW kommen dann eigentlich fast nur warum sie WoW verließen. Das jemand wechseln wird wenn Cataclysm kommt lese ich von Aion-Spielern gar nicht. Lediglich WoW-Spieler schreiben das dann alle wieder zurück zu WoW kommen.


----------



## Kehlas (7. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.




Das ist leider nicht korrekt, was du da schreibst. Cata ist KEIN Contentpatch, sondern ein neues Addon! Oder wurde ein Contentpatch jemals auf DVD´s in einer Pappschachtel für 39-49 Euro verkauft?? Ich glaube nicht. 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man evtl. einfach mal die klappe halten.

Und zum Thema: Aion war meiner Meinung nach schon am Ende als es bereits auf dem Markt erschien, genau wie Star Trek Online. Einfach mal schnell ein MMo programmieren um dann vom großen Kuchen mit abzusahnen, funktioniert einfach nicht. Das sollten die Softwareschmieden doch endlich mal begreifen. Ich bin bestimmt kein WoW Freak, aber zeigt mir ( abgesehen von EVE Online) doch mal bitte eine ernsthafte Alternative zur Zeit!


----------



## Ichor (7. Juli 2010)

also ich glaube das weder der aion patch noch cata irgendwas ändern ... vllt hören bei wow viele auf aber mindestens genau so viele kommen wieder dazu also ich denke wow wird es noch eine ganze weile geben dieses dumme gelabber wenn mal ein neues spielt kommt "werden die anderen spiele leute verlieren und sogar offline gehen?"...es hat noch nie gestimmt es sind seit es wow gibt unmanegen an mmo´s rausgekommen und keines war eine ernsthafte "bedrohung" genau so is es bei aion die leute denen das spiel gefällt werden aucvh weiter spielen aber im endeffekt is wow was spielerzahlen betrifft immer noch weit vorn und das wird sich nich ändern egal was kommt


----------



## Kehlas (7. Juli 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Was ich etwas komisch finde ist das Aion bei WoW Spielern immer noch ein Thema ist. Ich lese oft wie WoW Spieler negative Äußerungen über Aion machen, auch solche die es nie gespielt haben und von vornherein ablehnen. Bei Aion_Spielern ist WoW aber so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Wenn von ehemaligen WoW-, jetzt Aion-Spielern Äußerungen über WoW kommen dann eigentlich fast nur warum sie WoW verließen. Das jemand wechseln wird wenn Cataclysm kommt lese ich von Aion-Spielern gar nicht. Lediglich WoW-Spieler schreiben das dann alle wieder zurück zu WoW kommen.



Den Grund kann ich dir nennen. Ich hatte mir auch Aion zugelegt, da ich wirklich gehofft hatte endlich mal eine Alternative zu WoW zu haben und hatte mich sehr darauf gefreut. Aber nach 3 Wochen war die Luft raus. Da es bei weitem nicht nur mir so ging, gehe ich davon aus das Aion einfach das gewisse etwas fehlt. Das gleiche dann bei STO. Fragt mich aber bitte nicht was, ich kann es auch nicht erklären. Jedenfalls gab es kein MMo wie Aion, was mich so schnell ermüdete und langweilte.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht korrekt, was du da schreibst. Cata ist KEIN Contentpatch, sondern ein neues Addon! Oder wurde ein Contentpatch jemals auf DVD´s in einer Pappschachtel für 39-49 Euro verkauft?? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man evtl. einfach mal die klappe halten.
> 
> Und zum Thema: Aion war meiner Meinung nach schon am Ende als es bereits auf dem Markt erschien, genau wie Star Trek Online. Einfach mal schnell ein MMo programmieren um dann vom großen Kuchen mit abzusahnen, funktioniert einfach nicht. Das sollten die Softwareschmieden doch endlich mal begreifen. Ich bin bestimmt kein WoW Freak, aber zeigt mir ( abgesehen von EVE Online) doch mal bitte eine ernsthafte Alternative zur Zeit!



Cataclysm bietet nicht mehr wie ein gewöhnlicher Contentpatch,Blizz will da nur noch etwas Geld verdienen.Zudem dürften ja jetzt auch noch bald mit der Veröffentlichung der RL WoW-Spieler Daten auf Facebook und co doch einige Leute von Wow abwandern.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Cataclysm bietet nicht mehr wie ein gewöhnlicher Contentpatch,Blizz will da nur noch etwas Geld verdienen.Zudem dürften ja jetzt auch noch bald mit der Veröffentlichung der RL WoW-Spieler Daten auf Facebook und co doch einige Leute von Wow abwandern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür, dass Aion-Spielern WoW am Hintern vorbeigeht kennt ihr euch (angeblich) ja verdammt gut aus.
Bei solchen Aussagen wundert ihr euch, dass WoW-Spieler antworten?


----------



## Tonkra (7. Juli 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Da AION noch schlechter als Warhammer Online ist, wird es sich sowieso nie durchsetzen.
> Die Zeichen stehen schlecht, denn mit Final Fantasy 14 Online steht ein Spiel mit ähnlichem Stil am Start.
> AION bestand doch von Anfang an nur aus Hype.
> 
> ...



Wo ist AION bitte schlechter als warhammer? dem kann ich mal mit nichten beipflichten.. Ich als alter daoc spieler (ebenfalls von mythic) war von warhammer schockiert... schlechtes design, extrem(!) abgehackte animationen beim kämpfen.. das kampfsystem bestand daraus, knöpfe zu spammen..

da machts aion wesentlich besser, bessere grafik, nicht soo schlauchartige welten wie Warhammer. Open RVR .. viel besser animationen und kampfsystem.
Skillketten, skill cooldowns (kein knopf gespamme wie bei warhammer..)

Ich find AION weitaus besser.. und es hat immernoch mehr spieler als warhammer zum selben alter (glaub mich ich hab warhammer gespielt ne lange zeit.. viel zu lang)
Man merkt, die spieler, die jetzt in AION sind, sind zufrieden mit AION.. AION hat sich gewandelt und reift derzeit sehr gut.

Mit 2.0. kommt nochmal ordentlich toller content hinzu.. ground abyss , lowlevel instanzen.-. es wird immer ausgereifter.. 



Was AION falsch macht.. es macht90 keine werbung um neue spieler ranzuholen, das is leider das schlechteste am ganzen game..



Kehlas schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht korrekt, was du da schreibst. Cata ist KEIN Contentpatch, sondern ein neues Addon! Oder wurde ein Contentpatch jemals auf DVD´s in einer Pappschachtel für 39-49 Euro verkauft?? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man evtl. einfach mal die klappe halten.
> 
> Und zum Thema: Aion war meiner Meinung nach schon am Ende als es bereits auf dem Markt erschien, genau wie Star Trek Online. Einfach mal schnell ein MMo programmieren um dann vom großen Kuchen mit abzusahnen, funktioniert einfach nicht. Das sollten die Softwareschmieden doch endlich mal begreifen. Ich bin bestimmt kein WoW Freak, aber zeigt mir ( abgesehen von EVE Online) doch mal bitte eine ernsthafte Alternative zur Zeit!



Ganz ehrlich, hast du so ein Addon von einem MMorpg gesehen welches "schon am ende" war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2.0. ist erst der anfang zu 3.0 ^
in korea hats millionen spieler, es ist in der weiterentwicklung auf keinem fall am ende schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htBfiFm9mC0


Und ganz ehrlich.. WoW sieht langweilig gegen AION aus.. schon alleine vom kampfgefühl her..
AION war auch nicht schnell zusammenprogrammiert.. oder findest du es schnell von 2006 aus der alpha version 2009 zur beta und dann zum release zu kommen? ne is klar..

AION ist das nachfolgeprojekt von NCSoft nach Lineage II welches auch ca. 4-6 jahre gut lief (Fakt), und heute noch läuft.. wer echt davon ausgeht, AION würde nicht mindestens genauso lange weiterentwickelt oder weitergeführt der täuscht. dafür hat es einen zu starken Rückhalt aus korea. Und darauf kommt es an, wenns in Korea immernoch so gut wie WoW läuft, dann wirds stetig weiterentwickelt.. und ich finde die europ. server noch sehr gut gefüllt bis jetzt von daher spielts keine rolle

Ihr "Neu MMorpg" spieler, die von WoW kommen habt doch keine ahnung welche spiele NCSoft davor rausgebracht hat außer GW vielleicht.. Lineage II ist da sicher wenigen ein begriff.. und ihr wisst daher nicht, wie NCSoft ihre spiele über die jahre weiterentwickelt.


Für mich sieht cataclysm einfach langweilig aus.. neue mob skins ... neuer pvm scheiß, neues lv cap nichts innovatives. Das alles in Grauenhaft schlechten comic design. und für pvp spieler wird nix geboten..da find ich aion schon geiler mit neuen ground RVR content, selbst das Low level wird mit lowbe Solo Pvm instanzen aufgewertet und pipapo. FFXIV wird es ebenfalls nicht berühren, weil FFXIV zu 90% auf PvM gelegt ist.. AION ist doch sehr an pvp spieler gerichtet, die aber auch mal gerne in pvm inis gehen.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte 2 WoW Accounts und das hat auch 5 Jahre gut unterhalten.Mit Wotlk aber kam dann die Raidlangeweile ,eintönige inis ala PDK mit Hardmode der Boss hat jetzt mehr HP und macht mehr dmg.ICC dann dasselbe in grün.
Darum hab ich mir Aion mal angeschaut und finds einiges besser als WoW.Hab zwar eine Zeit lang noch WoW nebenher gespielt aber mit den ersten Angaben zu Cataclysm beide 
Accounts gekündigt.(Was viele WoW ingame Freunde mitterweile auch getan haben)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898570&sid=3

Ist WoW am Ende ?


----------



## PumPam (7. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.



du schaffst es auf 60 innerhalb von einer woche? das will ich sehen.

edit. Mir fällt ein, wenn man ja nichts zu tuen hat ausser computer spielen, ist das ja gar kein problem


----------



## Dreviak (7. Juli 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Aion spielen sowieso nur die Leutem, die keine Hobbies in ihrem Leben haben und nur zu Hause sitzen wollen.



Nur weil du keine MMOs mehr spielst, sind jetz also MMOs keine Hobbys mehr? Achherrje.


----------



## Ted45 (7. Juli 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Da AION noch schlechter als Warhammer Online ist, wird es sich sowieso nie durchsetzen.
> Die Zeichen stehen schlecht, denn mit Final Fantasy 14 Online steht ein Spiel mit ähnlichem Stil am Start.
> AION bestand doch von Anfang an nur aus Hype.
> 
> ...



Ich mische mich normalerweise nicht in solche "WOW > XX" sachen ein, sondern belustige mich nur an den
dummen Kommentaren von Leuten, die der Meinung sind das ihre Meinung allmächtig und entgültig sei.

Natürlich muss ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben, jedoch einfach nur aus dem Grund, weil es lustig ist die
Gelegenheit zu bekommen einen Richtigsteller, richtigzustellen.

Sollte WoW 11Mio regestrierte Acc haben so wären es weitaus weniger "aktive" Acc's. Die Tatsache ist jedoch,
dass Blizzard immer die Anzahl der aktiven Acc's nennt. 
Und die Anzahl von aktiven Accounts soll, soweit ich weiss, bei 11,5 millionen Spielern liegen. Die Anzahl regestrierter 
Acc's würde die 50 millionen Marke sicher ankratzen. 
Hierzu 1 Beleg:

Q u o t e:
Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft 
Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Der Link: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=6567917041&sid=3


----------



## Dreviak (7. Juli 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> du schaffst es auf 60 innerhalb von einer woche? das will ich sehen.
> 
> edit. Mir fällt ein, wenn man ja nichts zu tuen hat ausser computer spielen, ist das ja gar kein problem



Dafür musste nicht jeden Tag 24 Stunden spielen um das zu schaffen. Manchmal frag ich mich welches WoW ihr spielt und welches WoW ich spiele bei solchen Aussagen.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...816898570&sid=3
> 
> Ist WoW am Ende ?



Nö, wer spielen will wird es auch weiterhin tun, lediglich das Forum meiden. Zumindest die Leute mit gesundem MEnschenverstand. In all der Zeit, in der ich WoW gespielt habe, musste ich nicht einmal im offiziellen Forum posten. Infos habe ich mir in anderen Foren geholt, und Support durch GMs.

Die Forenänderung als das Ende von WoW zu sehen ist genauso Humbug wie die Aussage Cataclysm wär ein Content-Patch.


----------



## Daddelprinz (7. Juli 2010)

BTT Folks!


----------



## Silentpups (7. Juli 2010)

WoW Spieler wollen auch nichts weiteres sehen wir ihr geliebtes WoW da kann kommen was will, ich denke das liegt einfach da dran das WoW spieler Fanatische Spieler sind, und nichts neben sich dulden außer ihr geliebtes WoW.




Warum gibt es wohl in den USA schon eine Suchtklinik die nur WoW erkrankte Spieler behandeln, wird seine Gründe haben . . .


----------



## Tonkra (7. Juli 2010)

Zum thema AIOn ist tot ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Götterfestungsraid auuf Server Kromede. (paa wochen her)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server Votan - Keep deff (ca. ne woche her)
Man beachte meine 5 skillleisten ^ like the counterstun-skill very much
deff war übrig. erfolgreich auch wenns hier nich so aussieht ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nö, wer spielen will wird es auch weiterhin tun, lediglich das Forum meiden. Zumindest die Leute mit gesundem MEnschenverstand. In all der Zeit, in der ich WoW gespielt habe, musste ich nicht einmal im offiziellen Forum posten. Infos habe ich mir in anderen Foren geholt, und Support durch GMs.
> 
> Die Forenänderung als das Ende von WoW zu sehen ist genauso Humbug wie die Aussage Cataclysm wär ein Content-Patch.



Und was tust du gegen die Veröffentlichung deiner Wow RL Daten in Facebook?


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> WoW Spieler wollen auch nichts weiteres sehen wir ihr geliebtes WoW da kann kommen was will, ich denke das liegt einfach da dran das WoW spieler Fanatische Spieler sind, und nichts neben sich dulden außer ihr geliebtes WoW.
> 
> Warum gibt es wohl in den USA schon eine Suchtklinik die nur WoW erkrankte Spieler behandeln, wird seine Gründe haben . . .



Dann erzähle du mir mal, welche Beweggründe du hast ein Spiel schlecht zu reden mit deinen "Tatsachen", obwohl dich das Spiel nicht interessiert? Duldest du etwa kein Spiel neben Aion? Kannst du nicht akzeptieren, dass es ein Spiel gibt das erfolgreicher ist als Aion?

Das Sucht-Klischee ist übrigens auch Blödsinn, das trifft genauso auf Aion zu. Da kann man auch mal schnell mehrere Stunden pro Tag im Abyss rumfliegen oder was weiß ich machen.




> Und was tust du gegen die Veröffentlichung deiner Wow RL Daten in Facebook?


Ich besitze einen WoW-Account sowie einen aktiven Facebok Account, beide stehen in keinerlei Verbindung: Was erzählst du da bitte? Gefährliches Halbwissen?


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann erzähle du mir mal, welche Beweggründe du hast ein Spiel schlecht zu reden mit deinen "Tatsachen", obwohl dich das Spiel nicht interessiert? Duldest du etwa kein Spiel neben Aion? Kannst du nicht akzeptieren, dass es ein Spiel gibt das erfolgreicher ist als Aion?
> 
> Das Sucht-Klischee ist übrigens auch Blödsinn, das trifft genauso auf Aion zu. Da kann man auch mal schnell mehrere Stunden pro Tag im Abyss rumfliegen oder was weiß ich machen.
> 
> ...



Gefährlich kann sowas leider tatsächlich werden:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/2010/05/27/2010-05-27_video_gamer_hunts_down_stabs_man_who_killed_his_online_counterstrike_character.html


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Gefährlich kann sowas leider tatsächlich werden:
> 
> http://www.nydailyne..._character.html



Das hat jetzt was genau mit WoW und Facebook zu tun?


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt was genau mit WoW und Facebook zu tun?



Deine RL WoW Daten werden für alle Spieler zugänglich sein und somit auch für missbrauch zugänglich.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Deine RL WoW Daten werden für alle Spieler zugänglich sein und somit auch für missbrauch zugänglich.



Falsch. Man postet mit RL Namen dann, und weiter? Gibt es nicht Tausende Menschen mit dem gleichen Namen in Deutschland? 

Schlechtes Argument !


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Deine RL WoW Daten werden für alle Spieler zugänglich sein und somit auch für missbrauch zugänglich.



Absoluter Blödsinn. Es besteht für niemandem außer Blizzard selbst die Möglichkeit meinen Charakternamen mit meinem richtigen Namen zu verbinden, es sei denn ich will es so.
Das Beispiel von dir oben kann genausogut in Aion, WAR, WoW oder was weiß ich für einem Spiel stattfinden.

Übrigens: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160364-das-ende-von-wow/
Kannst du mir mal erklären, was dich dazu bewegt solch einen Thread zu eröffnen? Und da fragt man sich noch, warum es dauernd Zoff zwischen den Spielerschaften gibt?


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Juli 2010)

Aion war schon immer schlecht. Vor 3 Jahren in Asien und jetzt in Europa.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon richtig das 2.0 nicht mit der größe eines ganzen Addons ran kommt. Der Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach, das Aion mit solchen Patches wie 2.0 und irgendwann 3.0  usw. immer größer gemacht wird und das ohne Extrakosten.
> 
> Es gibt neue Instanzen, neue Gebiete, neues Level-Cap, neue Features und neue Mounts Stück für Stück nachgereicht. Für mich ist das ein attraktives Angebot.




und warum KOSTENLOS... genau weil das spiel sonst nix kann!!!


----------



## Daddelprinz (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es schon seltsam, wenn Leute sich in einem AION thread über WoW unterhalten, nur um die Negativschlagzeile des threads auf der Buffed Startseite aktuell zu halten. Aber das ist irgendwie typisch für WoW Gamer.

/closed bitte


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon seltsam, wenn Leute sich in einem AION thread über WoW unterhalten, nur um die Negativschlagzeile des threads auf der Buffed Startseite aktuell zu halten. Aber das ist irgendwie typisch für WoW Gamer.
> 
> /closed bitte



Darf ich daran erinnern, dass der Thread von einem AION-Spieler eröffnet wurde. Es ist normal, dass sich WoW-Spieler einklinken, wenn es um WoW geht.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Juli 2010)

> und warum KOSTENLOS... genau weil das spiel sonst nix kann!!!



Ich finde du übertreibst. Das Aion nun rein gar nichts zu bieten hätte stimmt so einfach nicht.
Aion bietet eine schöne Welt, ein gutes Kampfsystem und einiges im PvP und PvE.

Aber Aion ist nicht perfekt und könnte dem Spieler etwas mehr Abwechslung beim leveln bieten. 
NCSoft hat reagiert und Patch 2.0 bring nun nochmal einen ganzen schwung neuer Quests und Instanzen im Low-Levelbereich.

Das man jetzt schon vom Tod eines so schönen Spiels redet mit einer gewissen Schadenfreude finde ich nicht gut, spiegelt aber leider unsere Gesellschaft wieder die voller Neid und Missgunst ist.

Ich hoffe zumindest das Aion noch weitergeht.

mfg


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

nachdem blizzard schon mehrmals die battlegrounds zusammenlegen und den dungeonfinder einführen musste, damit die spieler überhaupt spielepartner finden können, was wohl auf immer leerer werdenden servern schlichtweg unmöglich war, wird nun mit RealID auch eine neue chatfunktion eingeführt, um den vereinsamenden WoWlern die möglichkeit zu bieten, wenigstens mit jemandem zu reden(sprich: zu belästigen), wenn dafür kaum schon leute auf eigenem server übrig sind.

ausserdem kann man sich dann vorstellen, WoW wäre längst nicht am ende, da man ja noch kontakt zu soooo vielen leuten hat. auch wenn diese WoW gar nicht mehr spielen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> nachdem blizzard schon mehrmals die battlegrounds zusammenlegen und den dungeonfinder einführen musste...



Wenn ich sowas schon lesen muss... dir ist nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass es der schnelleren Gruppenfindung dient? Das ist ein super Feature, kein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon lesen muss... dir ist nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass es der schnelleren Gruppenfindung dient? Das ist ein super Feature, kein Armutszeugnis.



es hat sich ja natürlich niemand beschwert, dass zu prime time vor der zusammenlegung mit anderssprachigen battlegroups nur 5-6 battlegrounds aktiv waren. auf blutdurst. warum wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aions server werden zusammengelegt: hähähä! aion stüüüürbt!!11
wow server werden faktisch zusammengelegt: YEAH! mehr spieler als jemals zuvor!! zomg! immer neue spieler überall! zusammenlegung wegen spielermangel? neeein, niemals - zusammenlegung, damit man schneller spieler findet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Man sollte auf sollche Leute gar nicht mehr hören ! Die versuchen verzweifelt Fehler bei WOW zu finden aber es gibt eben nichts! muhahahah arm ... einfach nur arm
> 
> Nur weil euer MMORPG schlecht ist muss es WOW nicht sein



Gerade eben dachte ich noch die Vernunft hätte ein wenig Einzug bei dir gehalten, den Gedanken habe ich aber gerade wieder gestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> wow server werden faktisch zusammengelegt: YEAH! mehr spieler als jemals zuvor!! zomg! immer neue spieler überall! zusammenlegung wegen spielermangel? neeein, niemals - zusammenlegung, damit man schneller spieler findet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wurde rein garnichts zusammengelegt, lediglich miteinander verbunden. Interpretier nicht so einen Quatsch in zukunftsweisende Technik. Wenn irgendwann mal MMORPGs auf einem einzigen Servercluster laufen sagst du auch "wie, nur ein server? zomfg!!" ?
De facto sind die Spielerzahlen noch (ja, sie werden es in absehbarer Zeit, ich weiß) nicht gesunken, warum sollte da denn irgendwas zusammengelegt worden sein...


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Man sollte auf sollche Leute gar nicht mehr hören ! Die versuchen verzweifelt Fehler bei WOW zu finden aber es gibt eben nichts! muhahahah arm ... einfach nur arm
> 
> Nur weil euer MMORPG schlecht ist muss es WOW nicht sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde dich gerade sehr arm lieber Warhammerbesser ! Schade das du nur Befriedigung findest indem du anderen ihr Spiel schlecht machst.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Bevor es ausartet setz ich wieder mein Blaulicht-Hütchen auf und spiel Forenpolizist, /report ist raus und ich denke man wird sich dem Troll annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (7. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Freunde,
> 
> was denkt ihr wenn Cata raus kommt ist denn Aion am ende ? oder läuft es trozdem noch weiter ? gibt es noch genung mit spieler in der EU oder werden die Server mit den in Korea zusammengelegt?



1. warhammer kam damals auch nen monat vor wotlk raus und lebt trotz vieler probleme noch immer 

2. wieso sollte es net weiter laufen ? soweit ich weiß hat es über eine million spieler und ich bezweifle das davon auch nur ein viertel abwandern würde weil WoW ne andere zielgruppe anspricht

3. euro server zusammenlegen mit den koreanischen is ma ne super idee , man versteht ja netmal die franzosen wie will man sich denn da mit koreanern auch noch über andere schriftzeichen unterhalten ?


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Oh nein da greift jemand unser geliebtes Aion an ... und erzählt uns wie scheiße es ist (was ja auch der Wahrheit entspricht) mimi nun müssen wir gleich sinnloses Zeug schreiben xD echt erbärmlich Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu deiner Info habe ich bis Mitte Mai WoW gespielt. Als WoW-Spieler finde auch ich dein Verhalten peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Es wurde rein garnichts zusammengelegt, lediglich miteinander verbunden. Interpretier nicht so einen Quatsch in zukunftsweisende Technik.


zukunftsweisende technik? so wie die instanzierung bei diablo 1/2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in die richtung hat sich wow mit DF bewegt.



> Wenn irgendwann mal MMORPGs auf einem einzigen Servercluster laufen sagst du auch "wie, nur ein server? zomfg!!" ?



als ehemaliger eve spieler: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



> De facto sind die Spielerzahlen noch (ja, sie werden es in absehbarer Zeit, ich weiß) nicht gesunken, warum sollte da denn irgendwas zusammengelegt worden sein...


erster absatz im beitrag weiter oben. erst deutschte battlegroups zusammengetan. danach diese mit fremsprachigen.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> zukunftsweisende technik? so wie die instanzierung bei diablo 1/2?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also lieber 5.000 Spieler auf einem Server abgeschottet vom Rest der Welt als 50.000 Spieler in einem Realmpool, interessant.



> als ehemaliger eve spieler:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da läuft mein Abo auch noch.



> erster absatz im beitrag weiter oben. erst deutschte battlegroups zusammengetan. danach diese mit fremsprachigen.



Siehe oben, die Spielerzahlen sind nicht gesunken. Man hat lediglich die Zahl der Spieler, auf die man treffen kann, erhöht. Gäbe es bei Aion plötzlich die Möglichkeit mit Spielern der anderen Server im gleichen Abyss zu kämpfen: Würdest du immer noch steif und fest behaupten, es würde auf sinkende Spielerzahlen hindeuten? Ne, dann wär es wieder ein super Feature.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Juli 2010)

Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> gähn können eure antworten noch schlechter werden oO



Bleibt bitte sachlich und unterlasst solche Kommentare.


----------



## Tonkra (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin froh, wenn ick dat gebrubbel hier lese, dass speziell solche leute nicht mehr in AION anzufinden sind.. die die derzeit spielen sind größtenteils zu frieden und man hat nette abende in dred , bei raids oder iwelchen inis. dass AION nicht tot ist, habe ich ja schon nen paa screens gepostet, wo man nicht gerade von serverleere sprechen kann^^

ich finde es momentan sehr angenehm in AION, ohne solche spacken wie zur beta oder release. wo iwelche WoW fanboys die Public chats zuspammen und sich nur deswegen einloggen. get a life^^

is ja teilweise nich anders als hier^^.



Warhammerbesser schrieb:


> Oh nein da greift jemand unser geliebtes Aion an ... und erzählt uns wie scheiße es ist (was ja auch der Wahrheit entspricht) mimi nun müssen wir gleich sinnloses Zeug schreiben xD echt erbärmlich Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist erbärmlich? deine "argumentation" wo soll aion denn soo scheisse sein? du weißt doch gar nicht was AION überhaupt ist und was man da machen kann^^ geschweigedenn was im neuen content patch kommt..^^


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Siehe oben, die Spielerzahlen sind nicht gesunken. Man hat lediglich die Zahl der Spieler, auf die man treffen kann, erhöht.


die zahl der aktiven BGs ist also so stark gesunken, dass umständliche zusammenschliessung nötig waren, aber die spielerzahlen sind nicht gesunken. hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


> Gäbe es bei Aion plötzlich die Möglichkeit mit Spielern der anderen Server im gleichen Abyss zu kämpfen: Würdest du immer noch steif und fest behaupten, es würde auf sinkende Spielerzahlen hindeuten? Ne, dann wär es wieder ein super Feature.



ich spiele Aion gerade weil es diese möglichkeit nicht gibt. sollten die das einführen, wäre es vielleicht noch ertragbar im fall von dredgion, aber im fall von abyss? sogar rein vom spielkonzept eigentlich nicht denkbar.

p.s.: oh, was sehe ich da - erfogreiche und innovative ideen von blizzard.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> die zahl der aktiven BGs ist also so stark gesunken, dass umständliche zusammenschliessung nötig waren, aber die spielerzahlen sind nicht gesunken. hmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt vollere und leerere Server, das wissen wir beide. Nun hat man volle mit leereren Servern in einen Realmpool gepackt und alle können von nun an BGs spielen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man das so schlecht sehen kann. Zur Primetime sind gut 50 - 60 BGs permanent offen, man kommt recht schnell rein, ich find das gut.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html

omg wie heftig ist das denn?

Ich frag mich ob Blizzard da wirklich den richtigen Weg einschlägt.


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> http://www.gamona.de...vision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html
> 
> omg wie heftig ist das denn?
> 
> Ich frag mich ob Blizzard da wirklich den richtigen Weg einschlägt.



ich glaube, wir müssten jetzt den titel des threads ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Juli 2010)

ja das wäre gut in was wollen wir ihn den umbenennen?


----------



## Silentpups (7. Juli 2010)

so Mädels ich mach jetzt feierabend und gehhh Aion zocken bis später im Game in welchen auch immer!!


----------



## Helmchen123 (7. Juli 2010)

Was lustig und durchaus auch denkbar wäre bei unserem lieben Freund N(o)C(omment)Soft ist, dass wenn es so kommen sollte das in Europa so wenig Spieler vorhanden sind das es sich nichtmehr lohnt die Server laufen zu lassen, werden alle Europäer auf die Korea Server mit draufgeknallt.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Juli 2010)

Ja klar dann lernen wir noch schnell Koreanisch und ab geht die Post. 
Helmchen du hast immer die besten Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Silent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergiss nicht SwTor kommt erst in einem Jahr^^


----------



## Cerom (7. Juli 2010)

Also wenn man sich mal im WoW Forum umsieht wie viele da schreiben das sie heute gekündigt haben, dazu den Absturz der ACTIVISION BLIZZARD Aktien, könnte man wirklich auf den Gedanken kommen statt Aion im Titel etwas anderes da rein zu schreiben.


----------



## Dreviak (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigene Nase und so. Den gleichen Text könnte man mit Aion Schreiben.


----------



## Braamséry (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> und warum KOSTENLOS... genau weil das spiel sonst nix kann!!!



Ne, weil es versucht die Kunden zu behalten.

Wenn viele nicht WoW süchtig wären (viele sind on obwohl sie keine Lust haben/ zum Ende war ich keine Ausnahme) würden die auch neue Add-Ons nicht kaufen.

Und das neue Forensystem bei denen gibt denen ein extrem schönen dämpfer^^


----------



## Topsecret (7. Juli 2010)

Kingsbeer schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das aion in irgendeiner weise durch wow beeinflusst wird...
> aber an alle die sagen wowo verkliert spieler und co:
> BLizzard hat mehr zahlende kunden als je zuvor, und fakt ist, das wenn ein addon rauskommt natürlich ein paar leute gehen aber durch die ganze werbung holt man das an neuen spielern wieder locker rein^^
> 
> ...



Ein sehr sinnvolles Erweiterung seitens Blizzard, wäre eine "Ich lerne Lesen und Schreiben" Questreihe.
Dann könnten auch Schulschwänzer, trotz Spielesucht später hinaus vielleicht einen Beruf erlernen !


----------



## MoVedder (7. Juli 2010)

Naja @ über mir und Rest:
Ich spiel zwar selbst atm keine Rollenspiele, aber wie wir aus den letzten Jahren gelernt haben sollten, egal was Blizzard mit Wow macht, im Endeffekt kommen eh wieder alle Suchtis aus ihren LÖchern gekrochen und fangen mit der neuen Erweiterung an zu spielen. 

Ob dies nun Aion Spieler abgewinnt mag ich zu bezweifeln. WOW und Aion Spieler sind ein anderes Kaliber. 
Und Wow ist nunmal das Spiel, dass, im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielern, durch große Fehler auch großen Erfolg ( hohe Spielerzahlen) verbuchen kann.

Gutes Marketing 4tw.


take care


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin von WoW zu Aion gekommen und Aion gefällt mir wesentlich besser als das heutige WoW.(Aion ist sehr ähnlich wie das Classic WoW zu beginn)
Ich denke auch dass Aion jetzt einigen Zulauf von WoW bekommen wird,da ja gerade eine richtige Account-Kündigungswelle bei WoW läuft.


----------



## Sinistryx (7. Juli 2010)

Ich denke ähnlich wie die meisten:
WoW wird Aion keine Leute wegnehmen. Punkt. Aion ist für sich ein eigenständiges SPiel, es hat nichts mit WoW gemein. Das einzige was sein könnte, ist, dass viele Leute in WoW aufhören und nicht zu anderen MMORPGS wechseln. Das was Blizzard jetzt an einigen Neuerungen (RealID, Forumänderungen...) bringt, ist echt nichtmehr gut zu heißen, vorallemdingen, wo einzelne Funktionen nichtmal abschaltbar sind (Freunde meienr Freunde? Interessieren die mich?Oo).
Aber eines muss man WoW lassen: viele die WoW abgeschworen haben, werden vielleicht mal den Acc. kurzzeitig reaktivieren, um sich zumindest die Änderung in Azeroth anzusehen. Das ist nicht ebend kurz einmal ein Berg versetzt. Und wer mit dem "kleinen" Contant versucht, WoW tot zu reden, der täuscht sich gewaltig. Das ist gerade mal "Basis", danach folgen, wie in allen Erweiterungen noch neue Inis, Raids und ggf. Länder (siehe Patch 2.4 mit dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau).

Also: Aion ist nicht am Ende, 2.0 steht vor der Tür und Aion selbst wird ja weiter entwickelt. 

Zur WoW-Diskussion: WoW ist in einer Krise, was einige Neuerungen angeht, aber ich bin sicher, die werden da noch Nachbessern und ggf. Sachen komplett umändern. Viele Leute sagen WoW Goodbye, aus vielen Gründen, aber ich bin ehrlich: man muss sich nur einfach begeistern können. Wenn man nur noch lethargisch in Dalaran seine Kreise zieht, weil er keine Ahnung hat, was er tun soll, dann sollte man einfach den PC ausmachen, ein Buch lesen, was trinken gehen mit Freunden oder sich die Sonnen auf die Haut scheinen lassen.
Denn eines ist sicher: WoW hat keine Zwangszeiten, die man einhalten "muss", das sind alle nur wir selber, die sich einloggen.



Baumnuss schrieb:


> Ich bin von WoW zu Aion gekommen und Aion gefällt mir wesentlich besser als das heutige WoW.(Aion ist sehr ähnlich wie das Classic WoW zu beginn)
> Ich denke auch dass Aion jetzt einigen Zulauf von WoW bekommen wird,da ja gerade eine richtige Account-Kündigungswelle bei WoW läuft.



Denke ich mir nciht. Ich selber dachte mal kurzzeitig nach, Aion auszutesten, aber bei den Anforderungen sprang mir die Verpackung gleich wieder aus den Händen. Das ist das gute an WoW: Es läuft auch auf älteren PC wie meinen. Nicht jeder hat das Geld, sich auf einmal für 500 Euro oder aufwärts einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Außerdem: Aion ist kein Free2Play. RoM, GW etc sind auch noch auf den Markt und ich selber würde eher zu GW gehen, als zu Aion. GW hat halt nur einmalige Kosten, aber Aion zieht, genau (!) wie WoW, Folgekosten nach sich. Und man überlegt sich bestimmt zweimal, ob man von einem Bezahlspiel geht, nur um zum zweiten Bezahlspiel zu wechseln. Es gibt genug gute Alternativen. Nur weil WoW in einer Krise steckt, heißt es nicht, dass Aion auf einmal vor Spielern platzt.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> die zahl der aktiven BGs ist also so stark gesunken, dass umständliche zusammenschliessung nötig waren, aber die spielerzahlen sind nicht gesunken. hmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manchmal muss man sich echt an den Kopf greifen. Die Abozahlen werden doch ständig veröffentlicht und sie sind definitiv nicht gesunken. Doch das ist natürlich alles gefälscht von Blizzard und die Amerikaner waren nicht auf dem Mond und 2012 geht die Welt unter usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass in Classic ohne Realmgroups jemals BGs im Minutentakt aufgegangen wären. Im Gegenteil hat man dort standardmäßig bis an die 20 Minuten gewartet während man in Tyrs Hand open PVP betrieben hat und meist wurde man in BGs dann von Stammgroups abgefarmt. So war das nunmal. Mit den Battlegroups war es dann teilweise (vor allem direkt nach neuem Content oder beim Start von neuen Seasons) so, dass man ständig praktisch sofort ins BG konnte. Wenn kein neuer Content mehr da ist oder keine neue Season, dann legt sich das natürlich auch wieder mit der Zeit. Heut muss ich schonmal 3-5 Minuten warten bis ein BG aufgeht. Zu Primetimes natürlich weniger. Dennoch kann kein anderes MMO eine solch hohe Frequenz bei BGs bieten, wie WoW das tut und mit dem Dungeon Finder ermöglicht man es den Spielern (als Heiler und Tank praktisch sofort, als DD ca. 8-12 Minuten) Instanzen zu bestreiten wo man bei den meisten anderen MMOs schonmal 30 Minuten + rumrennt und in irgendwelchen Channels nach Gruppen sucht, nochmal 10 Minuten bis alle angereist sind und wenn einer dann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) weg muss, dann ist meist für alle Ende, weil Ersatz beschaffen oft direkt von der Ini aus gar nicht möglich ist aufgrund von abgeschotteten Chat-Channels und dergleichen.

Sorry, aber serverübergreifende BGs und Instanzen sind ein logischer Schritt nach vorne und die Invite Zeit für BGs in WoW setzt auch Maßstäbe für andere Spiele. Wenn du auf hardcore-MMOs stehst die komplett ohne Instanzierung sein wollen, dann solltest du dich bei Mortal Online oder Darkfall etc. umschauen, Kost für die breite Masse wird sowas aber nie sein, denn die Mehrheit der Leute hat nunmal keinen Spaß in leeren Welten herumzugondeln oder aber mit 5 anderen Gruppen um denselben Mob zu streiten.


----------



## MrBlackbenji (8. Juli 2010)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*hurfdurf:*[/font] das was du hier von dir gibst, ist einfach nur müll.

der dungenfinder ist ne super sache, aus einem einzigen grund: es gibt genügend spieler die durch das raiden keine lust mehr auf instanzen haben ODER nur gildenintern spielen wollen. damit bleibt das schnelle instanzspiel auf ALLEN servern aus. der dungenfinder macht die sache wieder lockerer und garantiert dir eine instanz zu finden in <15 minuten. das vorher bei <2 stunden auf den eigenen server entsprechende klassen zu finden. das tool achtet sogar darauf, dass der unterschied eures equip /dmgoutput nicht massiv auseinander driftet. 

das die bgs zusammen gelegt wurden, ist ein wesentlicher anderer grund. es gibt server auf denen das verhältnis allianz zur horde 80/20 steht und somit niemals ein gewinn das battlegrounds gelingen kann! das bg tool setzt diesem zustand ein ende und öffnet neue wege.

deine beiträge strotzen vor unwissen. sorry aber hier passt es einfach so schön: wenn man keine ahnung hat ...


----------



## Azot (8. Juli 2010)

Ich war am *überlegen*, ob ich mit 2.0 wieder anfange. Durch die neue Regelung (die btw. meiner Meinung nach totaler Bullshit ist) haben sie mich auch zu 100% verloren und ich habe für die Community schon einiges geleistet. NCSoft hat meiner Meinung nach viel Enttäuschung mitgebracht. Es ist sehr schade, AION *hätte* größer werden können. Sehr schade.


----------



## Dreviak (8. Juli 2010)

MrBlackbenji schrieb:


> ...der dungenfinder ist ne super sache, aus einem einzigen grund: es gibt genügend spieler die durch das raiden keine lust mehr auf instanzen haben ODER nur gildenintern spielen wollen. damit bleibt das schnelle instanzspiel auf ALLEN servern aus. der dungenfinder macht die sache wieder lockerer und garantiert dir eine instanz zu finden in <15 minuten. das vorher bei ...



Besonders für neue Spieler ist das Total toll. Sie sind in DF auf der Suche nach Leute mit denen sie was unternehmen können, weil beim Leveln, wenn kennenlernen ist schon seit Jahren so gut wie unmöglich. Dank aber des tollen DF ist es jetzt noch unmöglicher. Findest du jetzt jemanden, ist der zu 99% von einem anderen Server. Ganz grosses Kino. Mag sein, das man schneller Gruppen findet, aber um welchen Preis? Genau um den Preis ein MMORPG immer solo spielen zu müssen. Es sei ich geh in eine Gilde die sich grade gegründet hat und hoffe das die länger als 2 Monate vorhanden ist. Mit Leuten die ich nicht kenne. Ganz grosses Kino, nocheinmal.

@ Oldboy X

Sorry aber da musste ich lachen. Heiler und Tanks hatte es noch nie Schwer eine Instanzen Gruppe zufinden, auch in anderen MMOs nicht. Und wenn 30 Minuten dir schon zulang ist, vielleicht solltest du dann Offlinegamesspielen. MMOs, versteh ihr das eigentlich?, sind nun mal zeitaufreibende Hobbys. Nur weil blizzard alles verkürzt und immer schneller schneller, heisst es nicht, das das der richtige Weg ist. Und von dem PvP in WoW will ich garnicht erst Anfangen, weil die BG bis auf eine Ausnahme (obwohl das inzwischen auch nicht mehr) der letzte Müll ist.


----------



## Männchen (8. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.



Das ist so nicht korrekt. Mit Cataclysm kommen 6 komplett neue Gebiete, zudem 2 neue Rassen. 
Zudem gibt es verbesserte Möglichkeiten für Gilden.


----------



## La Saint (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Freunde,
> 
> was denkt ihr wenn Cata raus kommt ist denn Aion am ende ? oder läuft es trozdem noch weiter ? gibt es noch genung mit spieler in der EU oder werden die Server mit den in Korea zusammengelegt?


Lieber TE,

auch wenn das natürlich nur ein Trollposting ist um die lokale Aion-Community zu provozieren, will ich trotzdem darauf antworten:

Mitnichten ^^.

Eher im Gegenteil, das Erscheinen von Cata wird nicht nur die Position von Aion stärken, es wird noch weitere Heerscharen von WoW zu Aion treiben.

Blizzard ist gerade dabei seine eigene Fan-Basis platt zu machen. Zwangsweise Anzeige von Realnamen im Forum, ReaID ingame, mit der man nicht mal mehr mit einem "Rückzugstwink" auf einem anderen Server der Aufmerksamkeit seiner "Freunde" entkommen kann. Dutzende von unpopulären Änderungen in der Spielemechanik. BattleNet als ultimative Spyware und riesigem Sicherheitsrisiko. Da kreist gerade der Hammer.

Ich sehe dem Erscheinen von Cata eher gelassen entgegen. Eigentlich hatte ich vorgehabt meinen WoW-Account zu reaktivieren um eine Prepaidkarte lang das Addon anzuschauen. Aber nachdem Blizzard ganz offensichtlich "evil" geworden ist, lasse ich das lieber.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

Ich will doch kein Aion trollen das ist gerade mein spiel was ich zocke und macht mir sau viel spass.

Hab mir nur gedanken gemacht.

Warum Blizz sich das selbst verbaut gerade ka, ich denke mal eine eine frage des Geldes, möchte nicht wissen wieviel Facebook an Blizz bezahlt hat damit Blizz so ein Schwachsinn mit eine LiveID umsetzen will.


----------



## La Saint (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Ich will doch kein Aion trollen das ist gerade mein spiel was ich zocke und macht mir sau viel spass.
> 
> Hab mir nur gedanken gemacht.



Na, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben ^^

Sorry
Lasaint


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

La schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben ^^
> 
> Sorry
> Lasaint



ach kein Problem du macht doch nichts, ich bin nur im allgemein ein wenig verwirrt wegen swtor kommen so viele neue schöne sachen raus.


----------



## Snek2009 (8. Juli 2010)

WAR is sowiso geiler als der rest ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und aion is einfach zu asia um richtig richtig richtig groß wie wow zu werden, WAR war / ist geil keine ahnung warum da alle rumzicken, WoW hatt ne drecks community die paar assis gleichen den großen teil spieler die in ordnung sind wirklich wieder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so fertig! jetzt geh ich global agenda spielen was ja mittlerweile nichmal mehr monatlich kostet ( wie bei GW :O)

außerdem hatt WoW mmos massentauglich gemacht udn dafür hasse ich es ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juli 2010)

Warum kommen mir solche Themen immer so vor wie folgende Szene:


Mädchen 1: "Hey, meine Puppe ist viel schöner als Deine, nänänänänäääääää"
Mädchen 2: "Garnicht wahr, meine ist viel schöner, Deine hat dumme Füße! *zungerausstreck*"
Mädchen 1: "Deine hat doofe Oohren!!".
.....
(later on)


Könnt ihr nicht mal jeder mit seinen Puppen spielen und die anderne in Frieden weiteratmen lassen? K Thx BB


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

naja find wow und aion sehr unterschiedlich ich hab aion auch ne zeit gespielt aber erlich gesagt hats mir nich so gefallen das heißt aber nur das ich halt nen anderen spielgeschmack hab vlt kommen in cata später auch neuere sachen aion hat au viele spieler verloren find ich wow bestimmt auch einige naja sagt ja keiner das cata das ende von wow is oder ? jeder spielt das was ihn gefällt keiner sagt das man nich 2 spiele auch gleichzeitig spielen darf ich finde zb aion langweilig aber wie gesagt jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack Schreibfehler dürft ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

und wen man 2.0 bezahlen müsste ich frag mich wohl wieviele die erweiterung kaufen würden bin mir sicher das die cata erweiterung gut laufen wird die server werden überfüllt sein aion hat vlt auch noch paar spieler denke aber nich das es so schnell an wow rankommt auch wen es noch nich ganz so alt is werden wir ja in 5 jahren sehen was sich bei den beiden spielen tuhen wird


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub Blizzard hat gerade ganz andere Probleme wenn sie das mit der Live ID durchziehen wollen, ich wollte gerne Diablo3 spielen, aber kannst ja denn nicht machen es sei denn du bist damit einverstanden das alle deine Live Daten öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen! Die haben doch ein am Kopf!!


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Ich glaub Blizzard hat gerade ganz andere Probleme wenn sie das mit der Live ID durchziehen wollen, ich wollte gerne Diablo3 spielen, aber kannst ja denn nicht machen es sei denn du bist damit einverstanden das alle deine Live Daten öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen! Die haben doch ein am Kopf!!



naja auch blizz is nich fehlerfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

ja aber raffen kann ich es nicht was soll das, frage muss man Diablo3 im Bettelnet spielen oder geht das auch komplett offline?


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> ja aber raffen kann ich es nicht was soll das, frage muss man Diablo3 im Bettelnet spielen oder geht das auch komplett offline?



meinst du mit der live id das alle deine richtigen namen sehen und so ?


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

ja genau irgenwie bekommt Facebook den kompletten Auszug von allen Accounts ob die nun Aktiv oder Inaktiv sind von Blizzard und Facebook richtet die sich denn ein, naja für Facebook ist das ein hammer gleich 11 Mio User mehr auf ein schlag!!!

Und wenn du mit dein Spiele Account on bist, wird wohl gleich der Facebook Account auch aktiviert und alle sehen dein RL Namen und Adresse, ich hoffe nur nicht das sie auch so Irre sind die Bankdaten weiter geben, was ja sehr beliebt ist bei USER- Daten für andere Firmen


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> ja genau irgenwie bekommt Facebook den kompletten Auszug von allen Accounts ob die nun Aktiv oder Inaktiv sind von Blizzard und Facebook richtet die sich denn ein, naja für Facebook ist das ein hammer gleich 11 Mio User mehr auf ein schlag!!!
> 
> Und wenn du mit dein Spiele Account on bist, wird wohl gleich der Facebook Account auch aktiviert und alle sehen dein RL Namen und Adresse, ich hoffe nur nicht das sie auch so Irre sind die Bankdaten weiter geben, was ja sehr beliebt ist bei USER- Daten für andere Firmen



naja ich weiss nur das die real namen und so angezeigt werden wen du in foren schreibst oder so was sich blizz bei sowas gedacht hat ka will wohl keiner das die rl daten angezeigt werden spiel bleibt spiel und privat leben privat leben aber das die daten in spiel angezeigt werden glaub ich eher nich


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

ich hab das so verstanden, wenn du jetzt on bist dich sieht einer im Spiel, er geht auf Facebook und sucht nach dein in Game Name und bekommt damit deine Live Daten raus.

Klar im Spiel sind die Daten nicht, aber auf Facebook und jeder kann ja denn dein Namen suchen auf Facebook und schein was man wer hinter den spiele Name steht


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> ich hab das so verstanden, wenn du jetzt on bist dich sieht einer im Spiel, er geht auf Facebook und sucht nach dein in Game Name und bekommt damit deine Live Daten raus.
> 
> Klar im Spiel sind die Daten nicht, aber auf Facebook und jeder kann ja denn dein Namen suchen auf Facebook und schein was man wer hinter den spiele Name steht



naja bin nich auf facebook angemeldet kann man da nich halt iwi einstellen das der name nich angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Silentpups (8. Juli 2010)

naja Blizzard gibt ja die Daten an Facebook weiter und die Richten das für Blizzard ein das es so funktioniert mit der Live ID du kannst da gegen ehhh nichts machen ausser dein spiel bleibt aus :-P


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> naja Blizzard gibt ja die Daten an Facebook weiter und die Richten das für Blizzard ein das es so funktioniert mit der Live ID du kannst da gegen ehhh nichts machen ausser dein spiel bleibt aus :-P



vlt will blizz ja einfach das die leute aufhören zu zocken wer weiß


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mit wow aufgehört 2 monate Aion gespielt und hat sich gelohnt dann merkt man was es fürn billig game is und dann noch monatlich dafür zahlen .....  hab wieder mit Wow angefangen sry aber Aion is größter schrott


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit wow aufgehört 2 monate Aion gespielt und hat sich gelohnt dann merkt man was es fürn billig game is und dann noch monatlich dafür zahlen ..... hab wieder mit Wow angefangen sry aber Aion is größter schrott



jo is es würklich wie ich schon geschrieben habe an wow kommt es noch nich ran aber bin auch keiner der spiele schlecht machen will


----------



## Ted45 (8. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Ich glaub Blizzard hat gerade ganz andere Probleme wenn sie das mit der Live ID durchziehen wollen, ich wollte gerne Diablo3 spielen, aber kannst ja denn nicht machen es sei denn du bist damit einverstanden das alle deine Live Daten öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen! Die haben doch ein am Kopf!!



Das stimmt so nicht, das mit der Live ID ist natürlich nicht zu befürworten, jedoch wird dein Name nur preisgegeben wenn du etwas im NEUEN OFFIZIELLEN FORUM SCHREIBST. In dem Moment wo du etwas in dem "neuen Forum" schreibst, steht dort dein Name als Verfasser des Textes, der Anfrage etc. Ansonsten sehen nur Freunde, dessen Battle.net Acc Namen du weisst und dessen Anfrage zur Freundschaft du bestätigt hast deinen RL Namen in ihrer Freundesliste. Diese LiveID sollte dich jedoch nicht von Spielkauf abhalten da sich das nicht auf den Spielinhalt auswirkt und somit im Spiel selber, ohne deine zustimmung, keine privaten Daten veröffentlicht werden. Das offiziele Forum zu betreten und etwas dort zu verfassen ist komplett freiweillig und muss nicht getahn werden. Somit hat man die freie Wahl ob man seinen Namen Preisgeben möchte oder nicht. Sollte man auf Datenschutz wert legen so muss man leider auf das offiziele neue Forum verzichten und auf alternativen zum Diskutieren über Blizzardprodukte im Internet zurückgreifen.

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## MrBlackbenji (9. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Besonders für neue Spieler ist das Total toll. Sie sind in DF auf der Suche nach Leute mit denen sie was unternehmen können, weil beim Leveln, wenn kennenlernen ist schon seit Jahren so gut wie unmöglich. Dank aber des tollen DF ist es jetzt noch unmöglicher. Findest du jetzt jemanden, ist der zu 99% von einem anderen Server. Ganz grosses Kino. Mag sein, das man schneller Gruppen findet, aber um welchen Preis? Genau um den Preis ein MMORPG immer solo spielen zu müssen. Es sei ich geh in eine Gilde die sich grade gegründet hat und hoffe das die länger als 2 Monate vorhanden ist. Mit Leuten die ich nicht kenne. Ganz grosses Kino, nocheinmal.[/font]



ich glaube du hast den sinn des dungenfinders nicht verstanden. er soll nicht die kontakte auf dem server kaputt machen bzw dich in deinem alleinsein unterstützen. mal angenommen du spielst mit 2 anderen gildenkollegen ne instanz. du tank und 2 dds. es fehlt nen heiler weil in der gilde einfach keiner on ist und auf dem server gerade wenig los ist. im normalfall wär die aktion nun abgebrochen worden. mit dem DF kannst du die fehlenden klassen aufstocken und trotzdem spaß haben. DF zerstört keine gilden sondern supportet gilden die wenig mitglieder zur selben zeit on haben.

wenn du den DF als zerstörer des MMORGPs siehst (wobei das absoluter käse ist, du bist ja immernoch am MMO, ob du noch RPG machst ist ne andere sache) ist das leider eine falsche einstellungssache von dir.


----------



## Dreviak (9. Juli 2010)

MrBlackbenji schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast den sinn des dungenfinders nicht verstanden. er soll nicht die kontakte auf dem server kaputt machen bzw dich in deinem alleinsein unterstützen. mal angenommen du spielst mit 2 anderen gildenkollegen ne instanz. du tank und 2 dds. es fehlt nen heiler weil in der gilde einfach keiner on ist und auf dem server gerade wenig los ist. im normalfall wär die aktion nun abgebrochen worden. mit dem DF kannst du die fehlenden klassen aufstocken und trotzdem spaß haben. DF zerstört keine gilden sondern supportet gilden die wenig mitglieder zur selben zeit on haben.
> 
> wenn du den DF als zerstörer des MMORGPs siehst (wobei das absoluter käse ist, du bist ja immernoch am MMO, ob du noch RPG machst ist ne andere sache) ist das leider eine falsche einstellungssache von dir.



Lies meinen Text bitte nochmal. Es geht nicht darum, ob man eine Gildengruppe auffüllt mit dem Dungeonfinder, sondern es geht dadrum, das man als _*neuer*_ Spieler keine Leute in Instanzen kennenlernt. In der offenen Welt ist das sowieso schon schwierig bis fast unmöglich, dank des Dungeonfinders wird dieses noch unterstützt. Und Gilden zu finden, die sich nicht nach 2 Monaten auflösen ist auch sehr schwer, da ja jeder meint, er wäre der geborene Gildenleiter. Und jetzt sage mir bitte, wo ich eine falsche Einstellung hab?


----------



## Baumnuss (9. Juli 2010)

xScar schrieb:


> und wen man 2.0 bezahlen müsste ich frag mich wohl wieviele die erweiterung kaufen würden bin mir sicher das die cata erweiterung gut laufen wird die server werden überfüllt sein aion hat vlt auch noch paar spieler denke aber nich das es so schnell an wow rankommt auch wen es noch nich ganz so alt is werden wir ja in 5 jahren sehen was sich bei den beiden spielen tuhen wird



Die Cataclysm Vorbestellungen werden zur Zeit gerade massenweise storniert.Brauchst nur mal jemanden zu fragen der etwas mit einem online gameshop zu tun hat.


----------



## Lizard King (9. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die Cataclysm Vorbestellungen werden zur Zeit gerade massenweise storniert.Brauchst nur mal jemanden zu fragen der etwas mit einem online gameshop zu tun hat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja weil diejenigen sich lieber (wieder) Nachts vor dem MM oder Saturn ihre Cataclysm Kopie Zeitnah zum Releasetag abgreifen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelOfSu (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

AION ist nicht Tot, hab gestern meine Account bei WoW MPO (MassPlayerOnline) nach 5Jahren gekündigt, 
war von anfang an nicht gerade begeistert von dem neuen Addon(Condent).

Schon alleine der Gedanke Klassenvielfalt hat mich derbe abgeschreckt, dann "schon wieder" eine Talentbaumumstellung, RealID wo ich mich hierbei frage was das noch mit einem Rollenspiel zutun hat - ich gehe ja auch nicht in den nächsten Swingerclub und hab meinen Namen an die Stirn geheftet.

Mal an die Rollenspielgrundsätze denken!

Und ja, hab heute mein AION Acc reaktiviert und werde mal sehen was alles so neu ist.


Und mal noch so, ja ich bin Blizzard-Fan und ja ich bin NCSoft-Fan

PS.: hab gerade gesehn das 7 weitere Gildenmitglieder viele die ich im wahren Leben kenne gekündigt haben ^^ jetzt frage ich mich welche Spiel am sterben ist ....


----------



## Baumnuss (9. Juli 2010)

Lizard schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ja weil diejenigen sich lieber (wieder) Nachts vor dem MM oder Saturn ihre Cataclysm Kopie Zeitnah zum Releasetag abgreifen wollen.
> ...



Es wird keinen Nachtverkauf geben für Cataclysm dafür einen Monat nach release bei MM /Saturn und co für 4.99 aufm Grabbeltisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube kaum dass viele sowas noch spielen wollen : http://i31.tinypic.com/v2tw75.jpg


----------



## Imbajude (9. Juli 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo WoW ist halt was für bonzen...kann man mich noch an classic erinnern wo man für jede neue inni 20 euro berappen musste :O
> 
> Sorry, aber wie meinst du das?


----------



## Silentpups (9. Juli 2010)

@AngelOfSu , das kommt mir bekannt vor, in meinen bekannten kreis haben auch alle ihre Accounts gekündigt und angesagt das sie auf das neue Blizz Addon Cata keine lust mehr haben sie warten was in zukunft auf den MMOPG Markt kommt aber komischerweise wollen alle SWTOR anfangen auf jeden fall zu testen


----------



## AngelOfSu (9. Juli 2010)

@Silentpups

Das letzte Wort ist da noch nicht gesprochen, wenn sich mal einige Leute einfach mal von den Gedanken losreissen könnten/könnne und mal richtig nachdenken würden was die Neuerungen bringen, dann werden die Server gang schnell bald leer werden.

Und neue Kunden werden Blizzard auch nicht mit super Angeboten locken können, heutzutage -der der richtig nachdenkt und sich nicht übers Ohr hauen lässt bleibt dann soclhen Spielen fern.

Ich MMO´s um vom Alltag runter zukommen, ich muss den ganzen Tag meinen Namen irgentwo verwenden, deshalb tauche ich ja in eine Rollenspieltwelt um mal anonym zu bleiben und jmd anderes zu sein...

Nur das nennt sich dann Rollenspiel und darf sich auch so nennen.

Die größte Schweinerei war, wo ich gestern auf meinen Accountprofil gegangen war musste ich erstmal Bedingungen annehmen z.B. das meine Daten weiter an Facebook gegeben werden, NUR um meinen Account zu deaktivieren.

Um mal ehrlich zu sein ich hatte erst voe ein paar Monaten den Acount reaktiviert ...


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Juli 2010)

falscher Thread, falsches Timing


----------



## Silentpups (9. Juli 2010)

ich spiel jetzt schon seid knapp 9 Monate kein WoW mehr hab auch mit Beta angefangen davor noch DAOC gezockt, ich hoffe mal nicht das sie meine Daten weiter geben werden da ich ja nichts bestätigt habe oder?


----------



## AngelOfSu (9. Juli 2010)

Denke ich nicht...

Mit Cata wird AION und andere Spiele wieder gestärkt. Ich wollte auch DIII spielen hatte sich aber schon erledigt wo rausskam das die skillbäume wegfallen...


naja heute Abend schön AION spielen hab noch einiges zu tun um zum lvl ^^ bis dahin




so bin mal rauss hier, hab heute noch Buchführung zumachen Oo


----------



## Silentpups (9. Juli 2010)

bin mit mein 2 char jetzt fast 49 noch 1 bubbel den pack ich heute nach der arbeit noch :-)


----------



## Jennifer91 (9. Juli 2010)

Träumt doch weiter das Aion zuwachs bekommt ... 

Wenn ich sowas schon lese wie "ein paar RL freunde von mir haben WOW gekündigt und wollen Aion wieder reaktivieren" ... aja warte hab da auch mal ne Story ... mein Freund und noch viele andere Legionsmitglieder von meinem damaligen Aion Server (ist nun 3 Wochen her) haben Aion gekündigt und haben mit uns wieder WOW angefangen ... und in Aion hab ich viele Freunde gesehn die das selbe getan haben weil ihnen Aion nicht gefallen hat ... 

*augenroll*


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (9. Juli 2010)

Aion besteht fast nur aus Wow spieler sag ich mal aus eigener ehrfarung paar monate Aion spielen  merken das kaum Support kommt letc.  ich war zb au enttüuscht wie Fliegen nur in Abyss sonst nur Gleiten...ausserdem haben Chars keine skillung jeder ist Gleich ausser Proccfähigkeiten   naja Grafisch is halt besser als Wow  aber Grafik allein macht ein Spiel net richtig aus


----------



## Silentpups (9. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Träumt doch weiter das Aion zuwachs bekommt ...
> 
> Wenn ich sowas schon lese wie "ein paar RL freunde von mir haben WOW gekündigt und wollen Aion wieder reaktivieren" ... aja warte hab da auch mal ne Story ... mein Freund und noch viele andere Legionsmitglieder von meinem damaligen Aion Server (ist nun 3 Wochen her) haben Aion gekündigt und haben mit uns wieder WOW angefangen ... und in Aion hab ich viele Freunde gesehn die das selbe getan haben weil ihnen Aion nicht gefallen hat ...
> 
> *augenroll*



du mir ist das so egal jeder soll das spielen was er mag, aber für WoW kommt das ende das ist so sicher wie das armen in der Kirche:-) du machen nur noch misst ich wollte echt Diablo 3 zocken aber ihre Live ID können sie sich an den Hut stecken!!

Und sämliche vorbestellungen von Cata wurden Storniert :-) wie geil ist das bitte was schöneres gibt es doch gar nicht:-P


----------



## Jennifer91 (9. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> du mir ist das so egal jeder soll das spielen was er mag, aber für WoW kommt das ende das ist so sicher wie das armen in der Kirche:-) du machen nur noch misst ich wollte echt Diablo 3 zocken aber ihre Live ID können sie sich an den Hut stecken!!
> 
> Und sämliche vorbestellungen von Cata wurden Storniert :-) wie geil ist das bitte was schöneres gibt es doch gar nicht:-P




Anscheinend in deinen träumen *schmunzelt und freut sich auf die große Anzahl an Spielern mit Cata*


----------



## Jennifer91 (9. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> Aion besteht fast nur aus Wow spieler sag ich mal aus eigener ehrfarung paar monate Aion spielen  merken das kaum Support kommt letc.  ich war zb au enttüuscht wie Fliegen nur in Abyss sonst nur Gleiten...ausserdem haben Chars keine skillung jeder ist Gleich ausser Proccfähigkeiten   naja Grafisch is halt besser als Wow  aber Grafik allein macht ein Spiel net richtig aus




und das ist es eben ... damals dachte ich das Aion echt interessant sei und die Grafik ist ja auch so wunderschön ... aber wenn man dann spielt und die Klassen dort einfach langweilig sind ... was soll Spieler den zu Aion bringen ? das würd ich nun sehr gern wissen ... es wird ein paar geben so wie bei mir und einigen Bekannten die sich denken das Aion was kann und nach 1 Monat sehen das es leider doch nur Wunschdenken war ... aber durch einen Patch werden doch keine Leute angerannt kommen ? Ich weiß was mit dem Patch kommt und ich komm doch auch nicht in Versuchung Aion zu reaktivieren genauso wenig die Leute die ich kenne ... eigentlich kenne ich gar keinen mehr der Aion spielt ... damals waren es Massen


----------



## Silentpups (9. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> und das ist es eben ... damals dachte ich das Aion echt interessant sei und die Grafik ist ja auch so wunderschön ... aber wenn man dann spielt und die Klassen dort einfach langweilig sind ... was soll Spieler den zu Aion bringen ? das würd ich nun sehr gern wissen ... es wird ein paar geben so wie bei mir und einigen Bekannten die sich denken das Aion was kann und nach 1 Monat sehen das es leider doch nur Wunschdenken war ... aber durch einen Patch werden doch keine Leute angerannt kommen ? Ich weiß was mit dem Patch kommt und ich komm doch auch nicht in Versuchung Aion zu reaktivieren genauso wenig die Leute die ich kenne ... eigentlich kenne ich gar keinen mehr der Aion spielt ... damals waren es Massen




ich spiel noch ein wenig Aion mit ein Kumpel mein Bruder und ein paar andere Rl Kumpel spielen auf ein free to Play Aion haben alle vorher WoW gezockt, tja gilde hat sich aufgelöst in WoW und schon hatten sie garkein Grund mehr WoW zu spielen. Aber ich gebe es ja zu das Aion auch nur ein zwischen stop sein wird bis SWTOR rauskommt, da wollen wir dann alle wieder zusammen spielen.


----------



## Jennifer91 (9. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> ich spiel noch ein wenig Aion mit ein Kumpel mein Bruder und ein paar andere Rl Kumpel spielen auf ein free to Play Aion haben alle vorher WoW gezockt, tja gilde hat sich aufgelöst in WoW und schon hatten sie garkein Grund mehr WoW zu spielen. Aber ich gebe es ja zu das Aion auch nur ein zwischen stop sein wird bis SWTOR rauskommt, da wollen wir dann alle wieder zusammen spielen.




Na also wenn du Aion selber nur als soetwas ansiehst teilen wir doch eine Meinung ... Aion ist ein nettes Spiel aber es gibt besseres ... ist es nun für mich WOW oder für dich SWTOR ... aber ständig zu erzählen WOW sei am Ende ist unterste Schublade ... und selbst wenn WOW unter geht dann sowieso nur weil Blizz ein anderes MMO rausholt das besser ist ... sie wissen nunmal was die Leute wollen oder warum ist WOW so beliebt ... das ist nicht einfach so sondern hat noch seine Gründe :O


----------



## RedShirt (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn jemand seinen Threadpost hier gelesen haben will... ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

-Absätze fördern die Lesbarkeit
-Groß+Kleinschreibung fördern die Lesbarkeit
-Interpunktion (Komma, Punkt) fördern die Lesbarkeit.

Wer diese Dinge überhaupt nicht einhält, zeigt, daß es ihm nicht wichtig sein kann, daß sein Beitrag gelesen wird... dann braucht er sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn man dem entspricht.

MfG


----------



## xontroulis (9. Juli 2010)

Boaaahhhhhhhh......man liest den thread 2 min und hat schon Kopfschmerzen von dem ganzen geheule wegen einem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die Leute wenigstens sachlich diskutieren wuerden und nicht immer der gleiche Muell kommt wie: WoW hat mehr Spieler, mit Cata gehen alle zu Aion usw. Keiner weis es und die Aussagen von beiden Seiten, dass Freunde wieder zu WoW gehen oder zu Aion stimmen in den meisten Faellen eh nicht und sind total unglaubwuerdig.

Fakten zu:

1. Aion:
- geile Garfik 
- interessantes Flugsystem
- viele Kaempfe gegen die gegnerische Fraktion schon ab low lvl Dank der Risse usw
- Durch Itemanpassung, Faerbun usw kann man einen ganz individuellen Char erstellen
- Kein Gs, recount usw..man strengt sich an und hat seinen Spass ohne das Leute staendig sich gegenseitig anflamen weil der eine mehr Schaden macht als der andere
Mankos:
- das lvln zieht sich echt in die laenge und bedarf grossem Zeitaufwand
- das skillen der Berufe ist auch sehr zeitaufwendig und oft sieht man im skillen des Berufs keinen Sinn
- die Kosten in Aion, wenn man sich das AH und die Haendler betrachtete sind extrem hoch und bieten somit jedem Goldverkaeufer eine spitzen Grundlage noch mehr zu farmen und Kinah zu verkaufen

2. WoW
- super viel content
- schon nach den ersten paar Lvln kann man dann seine ersten Instaznen machen, wovon es sehr viele gibt
- viele nette Systeme wie werb einen Freund, Erbstuecke usw erleichtern einem den Aufstieg 
- durch den erleichterten Aufstieg und die Moeglichkeit durch dailys usw Marken fuer endcontent items zu sammeln wird auch die Teilnahme daran stark vereinfacht, welches sehr casual freundlich ist
- man kommt mit wenig zeitaufwand an das noetige Gold um sich eigentlich alles leisten zu koennen
- das Craftingsystem ist sehr gut gemacht, es geht recht schnell und bietet jedem am Ende je anch Beruf auch einene netten Bonus
Mankos:
- die Grafik ist fuer die heutige Zeit echt nciht mehr der Brueller, man hat ja zb in Spielen wie War gesehen wie geil Orcs und Zwerge aussehen koennen^^
- die casual freundlichkeit die als positiv gewertet wurde, kann von Spielern die sich doch gerne von der Masse abheben wollen auch als sehr negativ gewertet werden (siehe WoW Foren)
- keine Individualisierungsmoeglichkeit der Chars, am Ende sehen alle zb Priester gleich aus (man beachte nur das PDK equip= Hexer, Mages und Priester alle gleich)
- das PvP ist echt grottig, balance ist schwer zu regeln, open pvp liegt lahm, Bgs zergen oedet an und Arena, naja wem es gefaellt^^

Diese Liste ist sicherlich nicht komplett, aber das sind die ersten Sachen die mir gerade so eingefallen sind. Man koennte aber noch vieles postives, als auch negatives in beide Bereiche hineinpacken, wie zb die RealID und die neuen Forenregelungen die in WoW kommen sollen.

Fazit:

Hat man viel Zeit und moechte sich einen Char erstellen, mit dem man sich von der Masse abheben kann, ist Aion im mom nicht zu schlagen. Sowohl grafisch als auch die ganze Stimmung im Spiel die durch die Umgebung, sounds und den unterschiedlichen Chars geschaffen wird, kann schwer uebertroffen werden. Sicherlich hat es nicht die gleiche Masse an content zu bieten wie WoW, ein Spiel das ja nun sein 3tes Addon bekommt, aber mal ehrlich, wen interessiert denn der content von der alten Welt, BC und bald auch Wotlk? Eigentlich niemanden, ausser man moechte Erfolge jagen. 
WoW jedoch bietet den casuals die Moeglichkeit mit wenig zeitaufwand und etwas raiden, schon nach kuerzester Zeit beim aktuellen endcontent teilnehmen zu koennen und das auch nach einigen Monaten Pause. 
Ich selber habe Aion gespielt und bin wieder zurueck zu WoW gekehrt. Nicht weil ich es schon Jahre spiele und dort Leute kenne. Solche Gruende sind mir keinen einzigen Euro im Monat wert. Ich habe wow wegen dem geringen Zeitaufwand gewaehlt, den man investieren muss um alles im Spiel erleben zu koennen.

Was ich noch nebenbei anmerken wollte: jemand meinte ja in wow gaebe es skilltrees und das waere ja so toll. Worin liegt denn das tolle? Am Ende laeuft jeder der raiden moechte oder auch beim PvP dabei ist, je nachdem ob er DD Tank oder Heiler ist mit der gleichen skillung rum. Wer dies nicht tut undsich eine Skillung selber zusammenstellt, hat keine Chance in die groesseren Gilden zu kommen, wo jeder Klassenleiter deine Sockel, VZ und skillung genau unter die Lupe nimmt.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (9. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> und das ist es eben ... damals dachte ich das Aion echt interessant sei und die Grafik ist ja auch so wunderschön ... aber wenn man dann spielt und die Klassen dort einfach langweilig sind ... was soll Spieler den zu Aion bringen ? das würd ich nun sehr gern wissen ... es wird ein paar geben so wie bei mir und einigen Bekannten die sich denken das Aion was kann und nach 1 Monat sehen das es leider doch nur Wunschdenken war ... aber durch einen Patch werden doch keine Leute angerannt kommen ? Ich weiß was mit dem Patch kommt und ich komm doch auch nicht in Versuchung Aion zu reaktivieren genauso wenig die Leute die ich kenne ... eigentlich kenne ich gar keinen mehr der Aion spielt ... damals waren es Massen



ja ich fands auch cool  aber ab lv 20 ca gibts kauf q und musste grinden und ich hab echt besseres zu tun als 24stunden wie blöd auf die selben Vieher draufzuklatschen hat mich am meisten aufgeregt   enttäuschen sind die Gebiete   da biste in 2 min durchgerannt is viel zu klein alles selbst wenn Patch kommt wird das net viel änder ich bin nicht beeindruckt  ...


freu mich nur  auf Cataclysm ^^


----------



## Virthu (9. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Es wird keinen Nachtverkauf geben für Cataclysm dafür einen Monat nach release bei MM /Saturn und co für 4.99 aufm Grabbeltisch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch wenn das maßlose übertreibung ist, das bild ist saulustig. nachdem, was ich über activision-chef gelesen habe, ist das nichteinmal so unvorstellbar.

@DF und BGs diskussion:

ich sage nicht, dass diese funktionen einfach nur schlecht wären, sondern eher, dass die notwendigkeit z.b. battlegroups immer wieder aufs neue zusammenzuschieben durchaus für einen gewissen schwund spricht.

gab es z.b. auf blutdurst zu BC zeiten sehr schnelle invites auch als allianzler und sehr seh viele BGs offen - egal ob daily oder nicht - so bekam ich die beschwerden zu WotLK mit, wo genau in diesem realmpool BGs wie ausgestorben waren und die spieler verzweifelt nach der zusammenlegung mit anderen Battlegroups verlangten.

zunächst wurden ja nur die deutschen battlegroups zusammengelegt und als nach eine weile auch diese langsam verödeten, musste die internationale zusammenlegung herhalten. für mich ist das durchaus ein eindeutiges zeichen, auch wenn Blizzard in diesem fall eindeutig im interesse des kunden gehandelt hat - genau wie im fall von DF.

aber die diskussion darüber ist eh müßig und eigentlich recht sinnfrei. Wow läuft immer noch sehr passabel, Aion läuft auch noch ganz gut un wird auch in zukunft diverse umfangreiche updates bekommen.
vor allem von vielen als pures fantasiegebilde geschmähtes "visions" video findet man bereits zu einigen teilen in 2.0 und alles deutet stark darauf hin, dass die entwickler von Aion auch fleissig daran arbeiten, ihre recht ambitionierten vorstellungen tatsächlich so umzusetzen, wie im video angedeutet.

und was die neue konkurrenz so angeht, so wissen wir ja zumindest von Tera, SWToR und GW2, dass diese erst 2011 rauskommen und somit gerade zu der zeit, wo 3.0 oder einer der nächten Aion updates bereits wartet, womit rein von der reife her Aion einen leichten vorteil hätte.

was Cataclysm angeht... nun, realID-Debakel ist in aller munde. Beta tester äussern bereits jetzt bedenken, dass das leveln zu schnell geht und viele quests in neuen gebieten(worgen und goblins, die eh nur bis level 20 gehen mal ausgenommen) etwas langweilig geraten sind. ausserdem wird gerade mitten in der beta das ganze talentsystem auf den kopf gestellt und umgekrempelt, was nicht gerade für ein reifes produkt spricht. wirklich neues - wie ein leicht verändertes spielprinzip o.ä. - kommt aus meiner sicht nicht. mehr quest, neue gebiete sind ja schön und gut, aber für bereits jetzt etwas gelangweilte spieler auch nur ein snack für zwischendurch.

Aion hat daher eine ganz gute position, nicht zuletzt dank der mit RvR und open PvP belegten nische und neuen inhalten für PvEler mit 2.0, wie auch schlicht sehr hübschen und etwas zeitgemässeren grafik.


----------



## La Saint (9. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> Aion hat daher eine ganz gute position, nicht zuletzt dank der mit RvR und open PvP belegten nische und neuen inhalten für PvEler mit 2.0, wie auch schlicht sehr hübschen und etwas zeitgemässeren grafik.



Full ack.

Dem könnte man noch hinzufügen, das Aion das deutlich bessere "Betriebsklima" hat und sich mangels GearScore und Recount auch deutlich mehr auf das "Kerngeschäft" eines MMORPG konzentriert.

Übrigens: WB ^^. Gestern wurdest du hier in den Foren noch als Gast gelistet.


----------



## Fallensoul (10. Juli 2010)

Ich muss schon sagen ihr beiden seid echt auf Streit aus oder? Oder hat es sonst noch einen grund warum ihr in einem AION Forum(Part) euch gegenseitig recht zusprecht wie gut WoW doch sei.

Kann man wohl kaum abstreiten das WoW viele Spieler hat aber ein Mmorpg brauch bei weitem keine 11 Millionen Spieler um "Erfolgreich" zu sein. 
Das mögt ihr vielleicht anders sehen wenn ich so Sachen lese wie "die 15 aion spieler die es gibt schreiben halt bei buffed solchen mist wie hier".

Wenn ihr wieterhin euch gegenseitig zuzusprechen wollt, könnt ihr das ja über PM's machen. 

Und xScar ich dachte du hättest schon paar Seiten zuvor gesagt das du hier keine Beiträge mehr schreiben willst. Entweder du hast hier noch nicht genug Stunk verbreitet oder dir ist doch sooo langweilig geworden das du dir gedacht hast:"Warum machen wir nicht ein bisschen Wind im Aion Forum?" Wobei doch WoW die weitaus bessere alternative für dich sein müsste oder nicht?

Mfg Fallensoul


----------



## Deadwool (10. Juli 2010)

Fallensoul schrieb:


> Kann man wohl kaum abstreiten das WoW viele Spieler hat aber ein Mmorpg brauch bei weitem keine 11 Millionen Spieler um "Erfolgreich" zu sein.
> Das mögt ihr vielleicht anders sehen wenn ich so Sachen lese wie "die 15 aion spieler die es gibt schreiben halt bei buffed solchen mist wie hier".


Machts doch einfach wie ich und spielt beides. AION ist ein tolles Spiel und WoW war eines. Im Moment raide ich nur noch in WoW und verbringe die restliche Zeit in AoC. Wenn Patch 2.0 kommt werde ich wieder bei AION reinschauen, und wenn Cata kommt vielleicht dort. 4 Jahre lang gabs für mich nur WoW. Das war toll aber auch schade weil ich blind war für anderes. Wenn man sämtliche Vergleiche ausblendet denkt wirklich das ist das Nonplusultra. Ist es aber nicht. WoW ist nicht so mächtig weil das Spiel so gut ist, sondern wegen den sozialen Kontakten. Es war einfach vor den anderen da und die Spieler haben ihren Platz darin gefunden.


----------



## crewean (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich den Großteil der Posts hier schon lese krieg ich wieder ein Brechreiz, es ist wirklich immer ds selbe.
Hier mal ein paar Fakten, die sich mal alle wieder vor Augen führen sollten:

1) EGAL welcher Patch/ welche Änderung etc für WoW rauskommt, es heulen immer alle rum wie kacke alles ist und am Ende geht aber doch keiner, im Gegenteil, wenn man sich ein bisschen informieren würde, würde man sehen das die Spielerzahl von WoW kontinuierlich gestiegen ist 

2) Euer MMO wird nicht kaputt gehen wegen WoW oder umgekehrt. Zum einen ist WoW einfach unangefochtener Marktführer, dass kann man nicht bestreiten. Andererseits gibt es immer
dutzend Leute denen WoW nicht gefällt, was eine Niesche für Spiele wie Aion etc bildet.

Also, es wird weder Aion untergehen geschweigedenn sich irgendwas großartig in WoW an der Spielerzahl tun, es kamen schon mindestens 10 "Änderungen" die als WoW-Kill galten und es war und wird nie so kommen. Aber wie gesagt müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, Aion ist ein sehr solides Spiel was durchaus viele Leute in Bann halten kann. 

Ich muss zwar gestehen, hdro IST "untergegangen" , aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2010)

Offtopic und Flames entfernt.


----------



## Dreviak (10. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Na also wenn du Aion selber nur als soetwas ansiehst teilen wir doch eine Meinung ... Aion ist ein nettes Spiel aber es gibt besseres ... ist es nun für mich WOW oder für dich SWTOR ... aber ständig zu erzählen WOW sei am Ende ist unterste Schublade ... und selbst wenn WOW unter geht dann sowieso nur weil Blizz ein anderes MMO rausholt das besser ist ... sie wissen nunmal was die Leute wollen oder warum ist WOW so beliebt ... das ist nicht einfach so sondern hat noch seine Gründe :O



Spiel erstmal ein anderes MMORPG ausser WoW und vorallem ähnlich lange wie WoW. Dann können wir uns unterhalten, ob WoW wirklich so gut ist wie du denkst. 1-2 Monate AION testen macht dich sicher nicht zum MMO Experten. Wenn du das geschafft hast, können wir richtig über vor und nachteile von WoW reden. Aber solang du nur WoW richtig kennst, haben deine Aussagen was von Fanboyblabla.


----------



## Restoro (10. Juli 2010)

Weil alle hier schreiben in Wotlk sind viele Spieler gegangen und zu Aion gewechselt. 
Wenn man sich die Fakten ansieht war es nicht so! Nur ein kleiner Anteil der im Monat an Spielern zu WoW gehen wenden sich ab und gehen zu Aion. 
Klar Wotlk hat vieles flasch gemacht aber in Cataclysm will ja Blizzard das good old Epic feeling wiederherstellen. 
Auch wenn viele denken viele Spieler werden dann in cataclym gehen und vieleicht zu Aion wechseln. Es wird ganz sicher wieder so wie in Wotlk. Es wird sich nur ein Bruchteil abwenden.
Fakten wurden aus dem Pc games MMORE World of Warcraft genommen (ausgabe vergessen)

MFG Restoro


----------



## Jennifer91 (10. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Spiel erstmal ein anderes MMORPG ausser WoW und vorallem ähnlich lange wie WoW. Dann können wir uns unterhalten, ob WoW wirklich so gut ist wie du denkst. 1-2 Monate AION testen macht dich sicher nicht zum MMO Experten. Wenn du das geschafft hast, können wir richtig über vor und nachteile von WoW reden. Aber solang du nur WoW richtig kennst, haben deine Aussagen was von Fanboyblabla.



1 Monat in Aion haben schon gereicht du "Experte" und Wahrammer hab ich ebenfalls 3 Monate gespielt also red bitte nicht so viel Müll ist doch peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry wenn ichs in den MMO's nicht länger ausgehalten habe ich bleib doch nirgens wenns schon soo langweilig ist *lacht*


----------



## ctullhu (10. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> 1 Monat in Aion haben schon gereicht du "Experte" und Wahrammer hab ich ebenfalls 3 Monate gespielt also red bitte nicht so viel Müll ist doch peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja und wenn ich ein mmo langweilig finde krieche ich da nicht durch die foren von demselben und mache stunk, sondern kümmere mich um mein eigenes *lacht*


----------



## Jennifer91 (10. Juli 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> naja und wenn ich ein mmo langweilig finde krieche ich da nicht durch die foren von demselben und mache stunk, sondern kümmere mich um mein eigenes *lacht*



Ich kann das Spiel langweilig finden und trozdem meine Meinung dazu abgeben ... sei doch nicht so kindisch ...


----------



## ctullhu (10. Juli 2010)

naja mit meinung abgeben hat das gerade wenig zu tun ^^


----------



## Lacios (10. Juli 2010)

Naja, wir leben in einer Welt wo die leute mehr als einen Account haben, daher wird man nicht sehen ob ein Spiel am Ende ist nur merkt man das man sich nicht kloppen muss um den Mob.


----------



## Helmchen123 (10. Juli 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> naja mit meinung abgeben hat das gerade wenig zu tun ^^



Ein gut gemeinter Rat an alle die vorhaben hier eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu führen. Lasst es, das macht bei den Leuten hier keinen Sinn.

edit:

Dieses rumdiskutieren und vergleichen von Aion und WoW findet hier mittlerweile schon im sicherlich 50sten Thread statt, das diese Threads nicht geschlossen werden wundert mich eigentlich.


----------



## Bingobaum (10. Juli 2010)

Wow und cata sind im Zusammenhang zu aion kein großes Thema mehr !


es gibt ganz andere Spiele außer WOW wo sich denk ich mal so einige Spieler die Aion spielen Gedanken machen werden wenn die auf den Markt kommen wie z.b. Final Fantasy online

es gibt aber meiner Meinung noch viel besseres das aber leider nicht den weg nach Deutschland finden wird wie zb.

Kingdom under Fire 2
*Blade and soul
Continent of the Ninth
Mabinogi Heroes*

würde mich sehr freuen wenn die zumindest einen der drei fett gedruckten Spiele in englischer Sprache auf den Markt bringen


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Boaaahhhhhhhh......man liest den thread 2 min und hat schon Kopfschmerzen von dem ganzen geheule wegen einem Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem Punkt kann ich nicht zustimmen. Finde die Grafik mehr als durchwachsen. Die Charaktere sehen geil aus, keine Frage. Von der Umgebung kann man das nur mancherorts behaupten. Im Abyss bekommt man eh kaum was zu sehen. Ansonsten ist der Boden meist sehr lieblos umgesetzt. Einfach nur total eben. Pflanzenwuchs totale Fehlanzeige. Das macht das uralte Wow ja noch viel besser. Wasseroberflächen ganz okay, aber kein Vergleich zu Age of Conan. Unter Wasser gähnende Leere. Lichteffekte sind Mittelmaß. Also ich kann echt nicht verstehen, was man an der Grafik von Aion so toll finden kann. Tolle Grafik hat für mich Aoc. Die ist echt 10mal so gut.


----------



## Jennifer91 (10. Juli 2010)

Vergesst bitte nicht das Thema ... " Ist Aion am Ende?" Antwort ... Ja (der Patch wird es leider auch nicht besser machen)

für alle die erst jetzt neu dazu kommen


----------



## Liquidos (10. Juli 2010)

Na wenn Du das sagst wirds wohl so sein *ironie off*


----------



## ctullhu (10. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte nicht das Thema ... " Ist Aion am Ende?" Antwort ... Ja (der Patch wird es leider auch nicht besser machen)
> 
> für alle die erst jetzt neu dazu kommen





Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Spiel langweilig finden und trozdem meine Meinung dazu abgeben ...



kannst du. wieder... und wieder... und wieder... und immer wieder... und dann nochmal... und nochmal... *kicher*


----------



## Männchen (10. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> laut blizzard hören 70% alle wow-neulinge vor level 10 auf. mit deinen 2 wochen hast du dich dagegen in aion hervorragend gehalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein lvl 1 Goldspammer wird auch nie lvl 2 und überlebt keinen Tag ... 
Die 70% unterschreibe ich blind, aber nur weil davon ca. 95% Goldspammer sind. 
Wie heißt das so schön: Ich glaube keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe (bzw. so ausgelegt, wie ich sie brauche).


----------



## Schattenengel (10. Juli 2010)

Betrachten wir das ganze doch mal realistisch: Kein MMO kann ein anderes töten, weil die Menschen, die diese Spiele spielen, alle Individuen sind und damit an unterschiedlichen Dingen gefallen finden. Dadurch wird jedes Spiel seinen eigenen Teil an Spielern haben (wenn die Macher es nicht allzu sehr verhunzen).

Für mich persönlich kann ich schon sagen, dass der Wechsel von WoW zu Aion der "richtige" Schritt war. Das hat einfache Gründe, wie z.B. die Levelerfahrung (verstehe nicht warum Aion so als Grinder (und damit als schlechtes Spiel) verschriehen ist, man muss halt nur "mehr" als in WoW machen =P)! In WoW gibt es doch gar kein lvln mehr. Wenn jmd 2 Wochen Urlaub hat und den Endcontent clear (da schließe ich etz doch mal den 25er lk hc aus), überlegt derjenige evtl. einen neuen Twink anzufangen und muss sich nur noch überlegen welche 2!!!! Klassen er in dieser Zeit auf 80 bringt und das ganze ohne 24/7. Das lvln ist ein Witz geworden und dank dem Dungeonfinder ist letztendlich auch die Kommunikation unter den Spielern versiegt. Die meisten sind nicht mal mehr in der Lage ein simples "Hallo" von sich zu geben (ein "Tschüss" wäre noch viel mehr verlangt). Ist das nicht traurig für ein MMO?? Sollte es nicht um den Spaß in einem Spiel mit einer Gemeinschaft gehen?? Das gibt es dort leider nicht mehr... man hat zwar seine Stammgrps oder Gildies mit denen man lustige Abende und teils Nächte verbringen kann, aber ich finde WoW ist so einsteigerUNfreundlich wie nie, dadurch dass Blizzard die "Arschschiebepolitik" mit Wotlk betrieben hat. Es laufen nur noch Größenwahnsinnige da rum - stellt ein Neuling eine Frage wird er gleich als Kacknoob beschimpft. Wo ist in diesem Spiel die Gemeinschaft geblieben? Der Spaß den dieses Spiel mit Freunden ausmachen soll? Blizzard hat der Com gegeben was sie größtenteils wollte und macht es der Com damit möglich das Spiel selbst kaputt zu machen und die Leute haben immer noch nicht genug. Es ist alles immer noch zu schwer für die Leute, kein Wunder für mich, dass viele die Aion versucht haben zu WoW zurück sind, denn sie sind es gar nicht mehr gewohnt, dass wenn man etwas haben will etwas dafür tun muss... undenkbar für die heutigen wowler und ein gutes Spiegelbild der heutigen Zeit.

ok jetzt bin ich eh irgendwie vom eigentlichen Sinn der Antwort abgekommen xD
Fakt ist dennoch: Wer wieder mal ne lvlerfahrung haben möchte, wieder mal DAS Gefühl haben möchte man hat sich etwas wirklich verdient, der ist bei Aion besser aufgehoben als bei WoW (um das mal in einem direkten Vergleich zu sehen). Klar steckt das Spiel noch in den "Kinderschuhen" und hat noch zu lernen, aber das wird, dessen bin ich sicher.

Letzten Endes wird aber keines der momentanen Spiele wirklich bestand haben, denn nach dem derzeitigen Infostand über gw2 (sollte es tatsächlich alles so kommen wie angekündigt) wird dieses Spiel einen ganz neuen Grundstein in Sachen MMO legen, davon bin ich überzeugt (und ich hoffe ganz doll auf die Macher xD).


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2010)

Schattenengel schrieb:


> Betrachten wir das ganze doch mal realistisch: Kein MMO kann ein anderes töten, weil die Menschen, die diese Spiele spielen, alle Individuen sind und damit an unterschiedlichen Dingen gefallen finden. Dadurch wird jedes Spiel seinen eigenen Teil an Spielern haben (wenn die Macher es nicht allzu sehr verhunzen).
> 
> Für mich persönlich kann ich schon sagen, dass der Wechsel von WoW zu Aion der "richtige" Schritt war. Das hat einfache Gründe, wie z.B. die Levelerfahrung (verstehe nicht warum Aion so als Grinder (und damit als schlechtes Spiel) verschriehen ist, man muss halt nur "mehr" als in WoW machen =P)! In WoW gibt es doch gar kein lvln mehr. Wenn jmd 2 Wochen Urlaub hat und den Endcontent clear (da schließe ich etz doch mal den 25er lk hc aus), überlegt derjenige evtl. einen neuen Twink anzufangen und muss sich nur noch überlegen welche 2!!!! Klassen er in dieser Zeit auf 80 bringt und das ganze ohne 24/7. Das lvln ist ein Witz geworden und dank dem Dungeonfinder ist letztendlich auch die Kommunikation unter den Spielern versiegt. Die meisten sind nicht mal mehr in der Lage ein simples "Hallo" von sich zu geben (ein "Tschüss" wäre noch viel mehr verlangt). Ist das nicht traurig für ein MMO?? Sollte es nicht um den Spaß in einem Spiel mit einer Gemeinschaft gehen?? Das gibt es dort leider nicht mehr... man hat zwar seine Stammgrps oder Gildies mit denen man lustige Abende und teils Nächte verbringen kann, aber ich finde WoW ist so einsteigerUNfreundlich wie nie, dadurch dass Blizzard die "Arschschiebepolitik" mit Wotlk betrieben hat. Es laufen nur noch Größenwahnsinnige da rum - stellt ein Neuling eine Frage wird er gleich als Kacknoob beschimpft. Wo ist in diesem Spiel die Gemeinschaft geblieben? Der Spaß den dieses Spiel mit Freunden ausmachen soll? Blizzard hat der Com gegeben was sie größtenteils wollte und macht es der Com damit möglich das Spiel selbst kaputt zu machen und die Leute haben immer noch nicht genug. Es ist alles immer noch zu schwer für die Leute, kein Wunder für mich, dass viele die Aion versucht haben zu WoW zurück sind, denn sie sind es gar nicht mehr gewohnt, dass wenn man etwas haben will etwas dafür tun muss... undenkbar für die heutigen wowler und ein gutes Spiegelbild der heutigen Zeit.
> 
> ...



Mmh...also ich spiele seit wenigen Wochen wieder Wow und muss sagen, dass ich dem, was du da sagst nicht in jeder Hinsicht 100%ig zustimmen kann. Der Dungeonfinder ist in meinen Augen ein tolles Tool.
Hier und da hat man Idioten, da magst du recht haben. Hallo und tschüss wird aber von 10 Instanzen doch bei wenigtens 7-8 gesagt. Hier übertreibst du völlig in meinen Augen. Das man alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommt, stimmt in meinen Augen auch nur zum Teil. Gut, es gibt 5er Instanzen, die dropen Episch. Diese Teile sind aber nicht vergleichbar, mit 25er Instanzen im Hero-Mode. Und letztere sind in meinen Augen schwer genug.

Das man Fragen generell nicht beantwortet bekommt und beschimpft wird, stimmt auch nicht. Es kommt vor. Keine Frage. Aber es ist nicht die Regel. Hier übertreibst du also auch maßlos. Und das ein Spiel einsteigerfreundlich ist, dass finde ich auch nicht verwerflich. Aion ist auch nicht schwerer zu spielen. Ich habe es selbst lange gespielt. Es dauert nur einfach alles verdammt lang.

Gut, wenn das für dich der Anspruch an einen Spiel ist, dann sei dir das vergönnt. Kann ja jeder spielen, was ihm Spass macht. Ich persönlich sehe aber keinen Sinn darin, nur zum leven unzählige Mobs zu töten um irgendwann dann man wieder einen Level aufzusteigen. Das ist in meinen Augen auf Dauer einfach nur scheiß langweilig. Quests sind dort auch nicht sonderlich toll umgesetzt. Außerdem zumindest damals noch viel zu wenige. Da finde ich den Queststoff in Wow wirklich um Welten besser. Auch die Instanzen sind designtechnisch, als auch vom Anspruch eine andere Liga, als das, was ich in Aion vorgefunden habe.

Und wie man jetzt bei Aion nach erreichen der höchsten Levelstufe ein gutes Gefühl haben kann, dass ist mir auch schleierhaft. Ich hätte eher das Gefühl, ein komplettes halbe Jahr meines Lebens verschwendet zu haben, in dem ich vor dem Rechner sitze und einen Mob nach den anderen zu verklatschen. Macht man unterm Strich bei jedem derartigen Spiel, ich weiß. Aber es kommt halt auf die Verpackung an. Denn mehr sind Spiele generell nicht. Sie tun alle das gleiche, allein die Aufmachung vermittelt dir stets ein anderes Erlebnis.

Und bitte seht das nicht gleich wieder als Flame. Nur meine Meinung. Ich habe Aion gespielt und vieles hat mir gefallen. Aber einige Sachen machen das Spiel für mich absolut uninteressant.


----------



## Dreviak (10. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> 1 Monat in Aion haben schon gereicht du "Experte" und Wahrammer hab ich ebenfalls 3 Monate gespielt also red bitte nicht so viel Müll ist doch peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo sagte ich das ich ein Experte bin? Ich hab nur gesagt, das du nach einen Monat keine richtige Meinung von einem MMO haben kannst, da du den Umfang von diesen Spiel nicht kennst. Aber nach deiner Meinung ist ja auch ein Spiel nicht mehr "lebensfähig" nur weil du das Spiel langweilig findest. *lacht*

Wenn ich danach gehe was schnell langweilig ist, ist WoW sicher weiter vorne als andere MMOs. Achja, doch tust du. Spielst doch WoW. Aber es geht ja bald in Runde drei. Dann musste nicht in anderen MMOs deinen Müll abladen und hast wieder was zutun. Vielleicht. Eventuell. Naja mal schauen. Vermutlich eher nicht. Aber wer weiss das schon. 

@Klos 

Das hängt aber auch sehr arg damit zusammen, auf welchem Server man spielt und welche Fraktion. Mir ist zb Aufgefallen das die RP Server allesamt sehr viel Gesprächiger und Freundlicher sind, als Normale Server. Die PvP Server scheinen ganz komische Vögel anzulocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch was bei WoW macht das Questen nach den dritten Twink auch nicht mehr wirklich Spass. Da ist Questen dann schon gleich zusetzen mit Grinden (die Instanzen mal ganz aussen vor, dort könnte man noch Spass haben, manchmal, in bestimmen Randomgruppen^^).
GW2 und RIFT haben ähnliche Ziele. Sollte das wirklich so gut umgesetzt werden, wie die Entwickler das sagen, tja, dann wird es wirklich schwer für die MMOs auf dem Markt. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> @Klos
> 
> Das hängt aber auch sehr arg damit zusammen, auf welchem Server man spielt und welche Fraktion. Mir ist zb Aufgefallen das die RP Server allesamt sehr viel Gesprächiger und Freundlicher sind, als Normale Server. Die PvP Server scheinen ganz komische Vögel anzulocken.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Servern mag sein. Ich spiele auf einen RP-PvP Server und da ist es in Ordnung. Und beim Dungeonfinder spielst du ja mit Leuten von allen möglichen Servern. Überwiegend sind da auch die Leute in Ordnung.
Hier hat mein Vorredner also schon sehr übertrieben, wie ich finde. Also, ohne jetzt was schön reden zu wollen, habe ich generell keinen Unterschied bei den spielenden Leuten zwischen Wow, Aion, Aoc oder Warhammer gesehen. Wo ich behaupten möchte, dass es wirklich merklich erwachsener zuging, dass war bei Herr der Ringe. 

Zum Thema questen: Ich würde jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass ich bei Wow Lust hätte, viel mehr als 3-4 Twinks hochzuziehen. Aber bei Aion wäre bereits der Gedanke an einen zweiten Char die Hölle gewesen.
Wie gesagt, ich habe bereits beim ersten Char gute 40 aufgehört, weil es sich für mich wie Arbeit anfühlte. Wenn ich ein Spiel zocke, möchte ich aber nicht das Gefühl von Arbeit vermittelt bekommen. Ich möchte unterhalten werden. Und das tun die Quests bei Wow, vor allem seit der Erweiterung um Welten besser. Das ist ein Qualitätsunterschied, der einfach nicht wegzuleugnen ist. Und wenn ich twinke, dann muss ich auch nicht immer im gleichen Gebiet rumeiern. Jeder hat sein eigenes Startgebiet und die Quests sind verschieden.

Ich habe jetzt kürzlich zum Beispiel nen Krieger auf 80 gezockt und mach jetzt noch nen DK. Einmal habe vom heulenden Fjord aus gestartet und der DK jetzt von der Tundra. Das sind einfach zwei völlig verschiedene Gebiete mit verschiedenen Quests. In Aion ist es immer das Gleiche. Wie gesagt, ich möchte hier niemanden das Spiel vermiesen, auch mir haben viele Sachen gefallen. Aber in manchen Belangen ist es für mich schon fast eine Frechheit, wie faul die Entwickler waren. Und das gilt besonders für den Wiederspielwert von Aion, sprich twinken. Außerdem kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass zumindest als Assmo die Gegenden fast immer gleich aussehen. Meist Schnee und durchgängig trist. Darüber hinaus viel zu viel schlauchartiges Gebilde. In Wow hast du da sehr viel mehr. Du hast Wüste, Schnee, saftiges Grün, Hochland, Flachland, Oase, Dschungel, Verwüstung und was weiß der Geier noch. Die Gegenden sind richtig abwechslungsreich und viel freigängiger als in Aion. Und das lädt trotz alter Grafik zum erkunden ein und trägt somit auch nicht zuletzt zum Wiederspielewert ein.

Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Aion wird nicht sterben. Ich denke aber auch, dass es sich aufgrund vieler Gegebenheiten in Europa zumindest nie wirklich etablieren wird. Es wird seinen kleinen Kundenkreis haben. Der große Stammkundenkreis wird weiterhin asiatisch bleiben. Denn für die ist das Spiel meiner Meinung nach gemacht.


----------



## Braamséry (10. Juli 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Ein lvl 1 Goldspammer wird auch nie lvl 2 und überlebt keinen Tag ...
> Die 70% unterschreibe ich blind, aber nur weil davon ca. 95% Goldspammer sind.
> Wie heißt das so schön: Ich glaube keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe (bzw. so ausgelegt, wie ich sie brauche).



Und das ist Fail^^

In Aion gibt es nicht annähernd so viele Kinahseller wie am Anfang, weil man mittlerweile weiß damit umzugehen.

Ich sehe vllt jede Woche noch einen.

Bei WoW darf sich doch jeder der bezahlt immer wieder einloggen egal wieviel scheiß sie bauen


----------



## Squizzel (10. Juli 2010)

Hier wird auf beiden Seiten überzogen und übertrieben. 

Von 20 Spielern (5 Randominis) habe ich einen, der ohne Kommentar in die Gruppe kommt und ohne Kommentar geht.

Ich spiele mir grade just 4 fun eine Hexe hoch. Oh ja, das leveln geht merklich schneller als früher. Mit meinem ersten Char habe ich 13 Tage (Jäger), mit dem Zweiten 9 Tage (Schurke) und dem ersten in BC Char 9 Tage (Krieger, mein heutiger Main) gebraucht. Danach habe ich eine Priesterin mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Methode gespielt (3 fache XP + Teleportation). Mit ihr kam ich binnen 4 Tage auf 80. Man beachte, dass das alles Playtime-Werte sind.
Wer hier also behauptet innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne Dauerzocken zwei Chars auf 80 zu bringen der lügt. Ich wage sogar zu bezweifeln, dass es mit einen Charakter bei normalen Spielzeiten klappt.

Was man von Blizzard in den Arsch geschoben bekommt sind die Items vom vorherigem Content. An der Stelle möchte ich sagen, dass man einen Tod sterben muss. In Classic hatte ich Mitte BWL keinen Bock mehr auf meinen Jäger, ich wollte eigentlich Tank spielen. Es war jedoch undenkbar diesen Status aufzuholen. Mit BC hat sich diese Lage nicht entspannt. Es gab zwar schon Items für Embleme, aber man benötigte so unglaublich viele davon, dass sie dazu dienten das Droppech auszugleichen und Lücken zu füllen. Ich gehöre mit meinem Krieger zwar mitlerweile zu denen, die über Jahre ihrem Char treu bleiben, aber ich gönne es jedem Reroller einen schnellen Neueinstieg zu finden.
Der zweite Punkt, den man unter "Arschschieberei" verstehen könnte, ist das simple erhalten von hochwertigen epischen Items in der 10er Variante ohne heroischen Modus. Darf ich erwähnen, dass sie mehr oder weniger die Grundlage für den Hero-Modus stellen? Versucht mal mit Item-Level 232 ICC Heroisch...

Und zum Thema leveln möchte ich auch noch etwas sagen: das einzige was mich an Cata nervt ist es wieder 5 level aufsteigen zu müssen. Von Punkt A zu Punkt B zu laufen und 10 X zu sammeln indem ich 20 Y töte, ist eine Erfahrung auf die ich nach 13 Jahren MMO-Erfahrung langsam verzichten kann.


----------



## Yukiri (10. Juli 2010)

jaja '2.0 wird wow töten!' das haben auch alle vor dem release gesagt. dabei ist aion im endgame nicht besser als alle f2p games der zeit.


----------



## Freelancer (10. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja wow hat genug kunden da sind die paar die immer bei den addons aufhören und 1 monat lang z.b aion zocken und dann zurück kommen^^ nich relevant



Ja noch haben sie genug Kunden aber seit der Ankündigung mit der Rl id werden sie wohl einige verloren haben und wenn sie das schon zurück nehmen werden es nicht wenige gewesen sein die ihren Account gekündigt haben nur leider werden wir nie genaue Zahlen bekommen 

Und gerade werfen die anderen Hersteller mit Beta´s nur so um sich, ob sie da wohl eine Chance für sich sehen wow vom Thron zu stürzen auf alle Fälle hat Blizz gut an ansehen verloren 

In meinen Augen werden sie wohl alle einige Spieler an Star Wars: The old Republic verlieren wenn es den gut wird


----------



## Jennifer91 (10. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*seufzt* noch so einer der mit der wahrheit nicht klar kommt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da sagt man lieber zu anderen Troll und weiß es selber nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maleas (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne viele Leute, die derzeit Aion spielen und auf Cataclysm warten. Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass der Cataclysm Hype wieder ordentlich Leute aus allen Spielen anzieht. Wie lange sie bleiben, wird man sehen.

Ich selbst habe mit ein paar Freunden die Tage den Aion Accunt reaktiviert. Länger als 3h habe ich es aber nicht ausgehalten. Die Community in Aion (ich will hier niemanden angreifen) schreckt einfach zu sehr ab. Ich sehe überall Leute mit derbe bescheuerten Namen, und dank der Charaktererstellung sehen diese auch noch bescheuert aus. Klein mit Melonenkopf, 3m groß und dünn wie ein Besen, rund wie eine Kugel oder halbwegs normal mit gaaanz kurzen Armen und Beinen. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man nur von Vollhupen umgeben ist. Der Chat, die Namen, die Charaktere ... no go!


----------



## Schattenengel (10. Juli 2010)

@ klos
Ja in manchem mag mein post übertrieben klingen. Auch ich empfand den dungeonfinder als durchaus positives tool (genauso im übrigen den bgf), allerdings nur zu anfang. Man rennt inis nur noch durch, es geht nur noch darum alles schnell schnell schnell zu machen. Ich habe mit meinem post hauptsächlich auch den vergleich zu classic bzw. auch noch bc gezogen und dabei ging es mir nicht mal um das ganze gear was man nun nachgeworfen bekommt (wegen mir darf das jeder haben, aber ich finde ein gewisser mindesteinsatz sollte doch vorhanden sein, so ist es mir viel zu leicht am ende vorgekommen). So und nun muss ich dir doch ganz dreist widersprechen, denn ich habe einige zeit meines lebens nur dem spiel gewidmet (abgesehen von meinem 40h job). Dabei kam heraus, dass ich allabendlich mit teils 4 chars inzen gegangen bin solange raidpause bei mir in der gilde war und da trifft statistisch gesehen deine aussage von wegen 7-8 leute sagen hallo und tschüss nicht zu. Meinetwegen kann es sein, dass du da mehr glück hattest aber ich hab seit der bereitstellung des tools hauptsächlich schlechte erfahrung machen müssen und das mit mehreren chars, was mich einfach zu dieser "übertriebenen" Aussage bringt. Natürlich ist das 5er gear nicht mit 25er hc gear vergleichbar (wär ja auch noch schöner), aber du hast nicht mehr das gefühl etwas erreicht zu haben, denn die fights sind einseitig geworden, dir wird nur noch ein minimum an movement und denken abverlangt im vergleich zu vor wotlk (und das geben die entwickler btw auch zu, weswegen sie ja auch versuchen mit cata teils zurückzurudern ^^). Man hat einfach nicht mehr sich bemühen müssen und so ist heute auch die mentalität: ein Spiel soll begeistern und Spaß machen, also stellt man alles für fast keinen aufwand den spielern zur verfügung. So definiert sich aber nicht für mich ein gutes spiel (bei aion hab ich letztendlich auch noch keine endcontent-erfahrung, bin halt noch am lvln und ja als es rauskam empfand ich es auch als nicht so gut, weil du fast nix zum questen hattest, aber das hat sich doch groß geändert wie ich finde (oder bin ich einfach nur mehr wowgeschädigt?? xD), aber dennoch kann es dann sein, dass ich auch da am ende enttäuscht bin, ich weiß es halt noch nicht wie gesagt, aber im mom ist es schonmal besser als wow).
Leider ist die unfreundlichkeit gegenüber anderen im wow doch weit verbreitet, ok ich gestehe zu, dass es ausnahmen geben mag auf jedem server und durchaus auch server gibt bei denen eher die idioten mangelware sind, aber auf meinem letzten server azshara war wirklich jeder ein "pro" wenn ihr versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


letztendlich waren die azshara raider auch wirklich besser als manch andere serverleute, aber menschlich der größte teil von ihnen unter aller sau und da schließt sich nunmal auch die hilfsbereitschaft für neulinge mit ein.
Zu dem Thema einfallsreiche und aufwändige gebietsgestaltung: der stil hängt teils auch geschichtlich zusammen bei aion, bei den asmos is ganz klar, dass ein tristes gefühl aufkommen soll. Bei wow geb ich dir recht gibt es eine große vielfalt, aber nach dem 2. erkunden kannt man jeden winkel auswendig und hatte vieles doch auch schon wo anders gesehen und es wurd langweilig (ich gehöre im übrigen zu den komischen, die ggerne alle quests, alle berufsrezepte etc. pp gesammelt und gemacht haben, dadurch gab es für mich einfach irgendwann nichts neues mehr).
Zum Punkt community hatte ich eine deutlich bessere resonanz in aion als in wow in der kurzen zeit und das macht für mich auch viel aus.

@Squizzel
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Wenn du es nicht schaffst in 2 wochen 2 80er hochzuziehen, dann weißt du wahrscheinlich einfach nicht wie (ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint oder vorwurf oder weiß der teufel was). Ich bin jmd der mit system an sowas rangeht, ich erkunde alles, ich erqueste alles und versuche alles an einem spiel zu erleben und dann alles zu optimieren und so auch den weg auf lvl 80 und glaub mir es geht problemlos. Natürlich müssen einige rahmenbedingungen gegeben sein wie server, nimmt man freunde mit, df und bgf und evtl noch bgwes, aber in meiner ehemaligen gilde ham mir damals noch en wettrennen draus gemacht wer früher einen char auf 80 hat um irgendwie spielspaß zu bekommen, weil das raiden irgendwann auch fad war, wenn man durch ist. Ich mein was macht man wenn man alles hat? Alle Berufe, alle Quests, alles erkundet, durchgeraidet, entsprechendes gear und und und... einer bei uns hat sich für marktkontrolle entschieden und hat mit 3 chars das goldcap gemacht, wow als wirtschaftssimulation, hat auch was finde ich xD. Aber nach über 4 jahren wow, hatte es nichts mehr zu bieten, für mich und für viele andere wohl auch, besonders für die, die noch die "gute alte Zeit" kennen und ein "Wiederspielwert" ist bei wow in meinen augen nicht gegeben, weil es immer der gleiche ablauf ist (ok wird bei aion auch so sein, weshalb ich ja auf die erfolgreiche umsetzung und gestaltung der systeme bei gw 2 hoffe).

@maleas
hm bescheuerte namen gibt es in jedem spiel, liegt halt am einfallsreichtum der menschen, aber in wow fiel es mir doch mehr auf, besonders der Jäger Kühlschrank mit der katze tiefkühlfach, doch der hatte was, noch dazu auf nem rpserver >.>
und dass das system mit der genauen charaktererstellung in aion auch ausgenutzt wird zum blödsinn machen war mir auch klar, aber das sieht mir doch eher nach nem kleinen teil aus (kann auch daran liegen des nicht so übertrieben viele aion spielen, wobei die wenigen server eine ähnliche spielerstärke wie bei wow verzeichnen).

ok jetzt aber ma butter bei die fische: Jedem gefällt was anderes und das ist denke ich doch gut so, wow war nur nach sehr langer zeit leider nichts mehr für mich, weils keine herausforderung mehr hatte und die community in meinen augen sehr nach unten gegangen ist. Aion gibt mir hingegen das was mir bei wow einfach seit wotlk fehlte, aber das wahrscheinlich auch nur so lange bis gw 2 kommt... darauf baue ich und wenn es dann auch enttäuscht, wer weiß, vllt geh ich dann mal wieder in die sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: ich schreib jetzt nicht dazu, dass dies kein flame sein soll oder gar böswillige kritik, dies ist nur meine subjektive meinung und erfahrung in ihrem ganz eigenen sinne übertrieben nicht übertrieben, aber das sollte ja denke ich jedem klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (10. Juli 2010)

@Schattenengel: pardon, dass ich es mit aller Deutlichkeit sage, aber deinen Vorwurf schlage ich volley. Als WoW Veteran mit zwei Charakteren die den Titel "Meister der Lehren" inne haben, macht mir keiner so leicht etwas vor, wenn es um Effektivität beim leveln geht. 2 Charaktere in 2 Wochen 80 bedeutet, bei einem noch als grenzwertig zu bezeichnetem Spielpensum, eine Playtime von ca. 2 Tagen pro Charakter... mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen. Außer durch Tricksereien mit bestimmten Bugs über die Instanz-ID oder im Zusammenhang mit einem Levelteam. Aber wir sprechen hier vom "normalen" Spiel und nicht über Augenwischereien, bzw. Extremfällen.

Und auf den Kommentar mit dem Goldcap möchte ich auch nicht weiter eingehen. Um hier einfach nur Recht zu behalten ist mir der Rechercheaufwand. Nur so als Tipp: es gab und gibt bisher nur einen Spieler, der dies bewältigt hat (Stichwort: Fehlerkorrektur im Speicher, google mal in diesem Zusammenhang danach)


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2010)

Schattenengel schrieb:


> @ klos
> Ja in manchem mag mein post übertrieben klingen. Auch ich empfand den dungeonfinder als durchaus positives tool (genauso im übrigen den bgf), allerdings nur zu anfang. Man rennt inis nur noch durch, es geht nur noch darum alles schnell schnell schnell zu machen. Ich habe mit meinem post hauptsächlich auch den vergleich zu classic bzw. auch noch bc gezogen und dabei ging es mir nicht mal um das ganze gear was man nun nachgeworfen bekommt (wegen mir darf das jeder haben, aber ich finde ein gewisser mindesteinsatz sollte doch vorhanden sein, so ist es mir viel zu leicht am ende vorgekommen). So und nun muss ich dir doch ganz dreist widersprechen, denn ich habe einige zeit meines lebens nur dem spiel gewidmet (abgesehen von meinem 40h job). Dabei kam heraus, dass ich allabendlich mit teils 4 chars inzen gegangen bin solange raidpause bei mir in der gilde war und da trifft statistisch gesehen deine aussage von wegen 7-8 leute sagen hallo und tschüss nicht zu. Meinetwegen kann es sein, dass du da mehr glück hattest aber ich hab seit der bereitstellung des tools hauptsächlich schlechte erfahrung machen müssen und das mit mehreren chars, was mich einfach zu dieser "übertriebenen" Aussage bringt. Natürlich ist das 5er gear nicht mit 25er hc gear vergleichbar (wär ja auch noch schöner), aber du hast nicht mehr das gefühl etwas erreicht zu haben, denn die fights sind einseitig geworden, dir wird nur noch ein minimum an movement und denken abverlangt im vergleich zu vor wotlk (und das geben die entwickler btw auch zu, weswegen sie ja auch versuchen mit cata teils zurückzurudern ^^). Man hat einfach nicht mehr sich bemühen müssen und so ist heute auch die mentalität: ein Spiel soll begeistern und Spaß machen, also stellt man alles für fast keinen aufwand den spielern zur verfügung. So definiert sich aber nicht für mich ein gutes spiel (bei aion hab ich letztendlich auch noch keine endcontent-erfahrung, bin halt noch am lvln und ja als es rauskam empfand ich es auch als nicht so gut, weil du fast nix zum questen hattest, aber das hat sich doch groß geändert wie ich finde (oder bin ich einfach nur mehr wowgeschädigt?? xD), aber dennoch kann es dann sein, dass ich auch da am ende enttäuscht bin, ich weiß es halt noch nicht wie gesagt, aber im mom ist es schonmal besser als wow).
> Leider ist die unfreundlichkeit gegenüber anderen im wow doch weit verbreitet, ok ich gestehe zu, dass es ausnahmen geben mag auf jedem server und durchaus auch server gibt bei denen eher die idioten mangelware sind,



mmh...also als Classic-Spieler muss ich sagen, dass die Instanzen mit Ausnahme von Naxx anspruchsvoller geworden sind, im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Kern oder Pechschwingenhort. Ich finde es derzeit okay, wie es ist.
Das es für jemanden, der 5 Tage die Woche raiden geht keine Herausforderung ist, dass ist mir klar. Für solche Leute kannst aber kaum ein Spiel entwickeln. Diese Leute werden niemals Zielgruppe sein. Und das war früher auch nicht anders. Auch Kern, Pechschwingenhort, AQ40 oder Naxx40 konntest du gut beweltigen, wenn du nur zweimal die Woche mal raiden gegangen bist. Es gab halt nur 40er und keine verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Aber da ist es doch so, wie es jetzt ist, ein ganz klarer Mehrwert. Weil jeder sich das passende aussuchen kann.

Ich denke mit Schrecken dran zurück, wie schwer es war, damals die 40 Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Da war immer was anderes. Und unterm Strich würd ich behaupten, war das die schwierigste Herausforderung und nicht irgendwelche Bosse. Dazu kamen dann noch Sachen wie Resi-Rüsse farmen und so weiter. Für mich alles nur sinnlose Content-Strecker. Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht haben. Ich will Unterhaltung und möchte mich nicht übertrieben lang mit etwas aufhalten, was im Endeffekt auf Dauer stumpfsinnig ist. Und stumpfsinnig wird es für mich, wenn ich zum leveln einen Mob nach dem anderen klatschen muss, um aufzusteigen, weil sonst, außer Elite-Gebiete nichts da ist. Elite-Gebiete sind schön, aber ein ums andere mal da durch zu rushen, nur des Leveln wegens ist halt auch öde.

Ist in Wow mit den Instanzen genau das Gleiche, wenn ich auf biegen und brechen immer zu Marken farme. Das wird dann auch stumpfsinnig. Deswegen habe ich (und ja, ich kann natürlich nur von mir sprechen) es lieber, wenn der Content kürzer ist, aber dafür dann unterhaltsam und nicht künstlich in die Länge gezogen. Und wenn das dann durch ist, na dann höre ich auf und schau wieder rein, wenn es was neues gibt. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man etwas mögen kann, dass in Arbeit ausartet und genau das tut das Leveln in Aion in meinen Augen. Arbeit hab ich aber unter der Woche, wenn ich spiele, dann such ich Unterhaltung. Und wenn ich Herausforderung möchte, dann geh ich halt in eine Instanz. Und wie gesagt, für Leute, die nicht jeden Tag irgendetwas raiden, sondern halt einmal oder von mir aus zweimal die Woche, für solche gibt es in Wow genug Anspruch.

Und alles andere ist nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung eh bescheuert. Spiele können schön und unterhaltsam sein, Aion wie Wow, aber man sollte es einfach nicht ausufern lassen. Aber das kann natürlich jeder für sich so halten wie er will.

Was ich aber gerne noch wissen würde: Was findest du dann in den Instanzen von Aion. Nicht das ich alle gesehen hätte, aber alle von mir besuchten hinterließen einen mehr als schlechten Eindruck. Designtechnisch und vom Anspruch sehe ich da Welten zwischen jene aus Aion und Wow.

Was ich cool fande war PvP über Risse. PvP in der Luft hat mir nicht so gefallen. Dann doch lieber Warhammer, welches für mich noch immer den besten PvP-Spass bietet.


----------



## Schattenengel (11. Juli 2010)

@ squizzel
Thema lvln: naja, anscheinend kann man dir da doch noch was vormachen =P
Das einzige wo wir uns drum streiten können ist die als grenzwertig zu betrachtende spielzeit, ich setze ja lediglich die rahmenbedingung mit 2 wochen urlaub, aber nicht 24/7 und da bleibe ich bei meiner behauptung, dass dies durch clevere ausnutzung des df und bgf während der entsprechenden bgwes problemlos möglich ist, vor allem wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Sollte man noch zusätzlich jmd geworben haben ist es sowieso geschenkt.
Thema goldcap: danke dir wegen des recherchehinweises bezüglich des einzigen spielers, der das goldcap erreicht hat und den rekord immer noch alleine hält... du hast aber schon mitbekommen dass es mitlerweile spieler gibt die z. B. für ihre gilde gold farmen, gab diesbezüglich sogar glaub hier mal en beitrag, dass ein spieler 1mio gold gefarmt hat (gab dazu auch en screen, da mir der spieler aber nicht bekannt ist lass ich das mal als nicht sicheren fakt dahingestellt). Aus dem grund kann ich die Behauptung, dass nur ein spieler derzeit das goldcap erreicht hat nicht untermauern, zumal einige gildenkollegen bei mir ebenfalls das Gegenteil schon bewiesen haben. Zudem gibt es weit verbreitet guides unter dem Titel "goldcap". Da kannst auch googlen so viel du magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ klos
Raids sind anspruchsvoller geworden Oo? Entschuldige, aber sowohl die normalen 5er inis wie auch die raids sind in wotlk nicht mal ansatzweise der schwierigkeitsgrad den es vorher in bc noch gab und das allein schon nach der ersten t-stufe, das ist einfach fakt. Deutlich sehen lässt sich dies an der "besonderen" vorgehensweise in den dungeons: Mobs pullen so viele wie der tank verträgt und dann aoe - fertig. Früher musstest noch überlegen wie an welcher ecke du pullst, welche ccs du dabei hast und wie du sie halbwegs gekonnt einsetzt und das schon in 5er hcs (ja ich weiß mit t6 war auch das nicht mehr wichtig). Die Raids sind das gleiche, einzige ausnahme wo ich ein bisschen anspruchssteigerung selbst wahrgenommen habe war ul hc bzw. vor der ständigen bufferhöhung icc hc(auch wenn die fights durchaus einem bekannt vorkamen, ist aber auch schwierig ganz neue mechaniken zu finden bei einem spiel, dass es schon über einen größeren zeitraum gibt, bei sowas zählt dann halt die neue aufmachung/verpackung). Aber dass das alles an Anspruch verloren hat erkennt man am deutlichsten, des es rndgrps gibt die z. B. 25er icc hc rnd machen und durchaus erfolgreich sind (also nicht bis lk, aber dennoch weit genug, weiß leider nicht wie der letzte stand auf azshara war, da gabs ne ganz erfolgreiche).
Zustimmen muss ich dir aber auf jeden Fall in dem Punkt mit den 40er Raids und den Resisets, das war doch sehr übertrieben dort mal die leute zu finden, beisammen zu halten und dann doch zu viel der farmarbeit... das sehe ich bisher in aion noch nicht, aber wie gesagt, bin dem lvlcap ja doch noch recht fern...
Wie Arbeit fühlt sich dieser "Mehraufwand" für mich in aion nicht an, eher wie das frühere lvln in classic/bc. Für mich bedeutet Langzeitspaß eben auch, dass Gefühl zu bekommen, dass ich etwas erreicht habe und das kam in wow bei mir nicht mehr auf... dort hielt mich nur noch das dropluck vom BiS ab, wo ich mich dann letztendlich für den standard 25er icc und 10er icc hc loot entschieden habe, weil mir das rumgerechne mit meiner rogue trotz sheet und idps vergleich irgendwann zu doof war und ich einen festen stand wollte.
Wenn ich deinen Text bezüglich des lvlns in aion so lese hört es sich für mich wie der test beim release hier in europa an... zurzeit lvl ich persönlich nur über quests in aion und das problemlos, einzig das farmen der verschiedenen mats die mir über den weg laufen machen noch knapp 5-10% aus je nach stufe halt, aber ansonsten musste ich noch nie auch nur einen mob zusätzlich hauen und das ist dann für mich nicht stumpfsinnig, weil die quests ja auch zur geschichte ihr wesentliches beitragen. Das macht es für mich, es ist einfach was neues zum erforschen/entdecken und das mit teils anderem spielgefühl und system, das kann wow auch mit cata nicht mehr bieten (neulinge außen vorgenommen, da werden aber viele durch die "freundlichen" spieler (sagen wir mal^^) mancher server wieder vertrieben).
Zu den instanzen (den paar, die ich schon hatte xD) kann ich nur sagen, dass ich sie mit dem geschichtlichen aspekt betrachte und es für mich passend aussieht (weiterentwickeln kann man sich immer, so wie wow das ja auch versucht nur leider nicht in die richtung, die für mich treffend gewesen wär, aber dafür vllt für viele andere), so wie die instanzen auch in wow für mich einmal passend waren, aber nun doch alt, ausgedient und mitlerweile auch viel zu leicht sind =/

in dem sinne: schön, dass man auch ohne flamerei doch ab und an im buffed forum "diskutieren" kann und en nicht zu heißen sonntag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÐaÐelia (11. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.




Der Umfang ist wesentlich größer als du ihn da beschreibst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LlokiTheGreat (11. Juli 2010)

Sobald Guild Wars II rauskommt, geht das ganze Geschreie doch eh wieder von vorne los!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Einen spielen dies, die Anderen spielen das....
Es wird auch immer jeder seine eigene Meinung haben zu den unterschiedlichen Aspekten in den einzelnen Spielen, aber das ist ja auch gut so.
Man stelle sich vor, jeder wäre der gleichen Meinung....wäre doch öde auf Dauer, oder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2010)

Schattenengel schrieb:


> @ klos
> Raids sind anspruchsvoller geworden Oo? Entschuldige, aber sowohl die normalen 5er inis wie auch die raids sind in wotlk nicht mal ansatzweise der schwierigkeitsgrad den es vorher in bc noch gab und das allein schon nach der ersten t-stufe, das ist einfach fakt. Deutlich sehen lässt sich dies an der "besonderen" vorgehensweise in den dungeons: Mobs pullen so viele wie der tank verträgt und dann aoe - fertig. Früher musstest noch überlegen wie an welcher ecke du pullst, welche ccs du dabei hast und wie du sie halbwegs gekonnt einsetzt und das schon in 5er hcs (ja ich weiß mit t6 war auch das nicht mehr wichtig). Die Raids sind das gleiche, einzige ausnahme wo ich ein bisschen anspruchssteigerung selbst wahrgenommen habe war ul hc bzw. vor der ständigen bufferhöhung icc hc(auch wenn die fights durchaus einem bekannt vorkamen, ist aber auch schwierig ganz neue mechaniken zu finden bei einem spiel, dass es schon über einen größeren zeitraum gibt, bei sowas zählt dann halt die neue aufmachung/verpackung). Aber dass das alles an Anspruch verloren hat erkennt man am deutlichsten, des es rndgrps gibt die z. B. 25er icc hc rnd machen und durchaus erfolgreich sind (also nicht bis lk, aber dennoch weit genug, weiß leider nicht wie der letzte stand auf azshara war, da gabs ne ganz erfolgreiche).
> Zustimmen muss ich dir aber auf jeden Fall in dem Punkt mit den 40er Raids und den Resisets, das war doch sehr übertrieben dort mal die leute zu finden, beisammen zu halten und dann doch zu viel der farmarbeit... das sehe ich bisher in aion noch nicht, aber wie gesagt, bin dem lvlcap ja doch noch recht fern...
> Wie Arbeit fühlt sich dieser "Mehraufwand" für mich in aion nicht an, eher wie das frühere lvln in classic/bc. Für mich bedeutet Langzeitspaß eben auch, dass Gefühl zu bekommen, dass ich etwas erreicht habe und das kam in wow bei mir nicht mehr auf... dort hielt mich nur noch das dropluck vom BiS ab, wo ich mich dann letztendlich für den standard 25er icc und 10er icc hc loot entschieden habe, weil mir das rumgerechne mit meiner rogue trotz sheet und idps vergleich irgendwann zu doof war und ich einen festen stand wollte.
> ...



Also, ich muss zugeben, dass ich bc nicht geraidet habe. Da war ich gerade in einer Phase, wo mir Wow einfach zu langweilig war. Deswegen habe ich aufgehört. Der Vergleich wäre bei mir also Classic und neue Instanzen.
Und im Kern, als auch im Pechschwingenhort war jetzt auch nicht sonderlich viel an Können verlangt. Wie gesagt, wir kamen da früher mit sehr weinig Aufwand einigermaßen effizient durch. Richtig hart war Naxx40. Aber auch da kamen wir vorran. Nicht mehr ganz durch, aber das lag daran, dass dann BC kam und niemand mehr Interesse an Naxx hatte.

Wo ich dir zustimmen muss ist, dass die 5er Instanzen früher mehr Köpfchen verlangt haben. Aber jetzt auch nicht soviel, als das es ein Problem gewesen wäre. Ich wüsste da jetzt keine Instanz, die man nicht problemlos mit Random hätte machen können. Nach dem 4-5ten mal hat man das auch im Schlaf gemacht.

Zum Thema leveln: Also, ich fand leveln in Aion jetzt auch nicht schwerer, als beispielsweise in Wow. Nur anstrengender! Sehr viel anstrengender, da zu zweitaufwenig und kaum unterhaltsam. Bezüglich der Zeit, in der ich Aion gespielt habe, hast du recht. Es war ganz zu Anfang. Ich kann also nur davon reden, wie es also zu Anfang war. Gut möglich, dass das Problem angegangen wurde. Auch Aoc hat sich diesbezüglich sehr entwickelt und ist vom PvE her meiner Meinung nach mit Wow gleichzusetzen. Da fehlt es inzwischen an garnichts mehr.

Vielleicht schau ich ja irgendwann auch mal wieder in Aion rein, wenn Wow wieder langweilt um mir ein neues Bild zu verschaffen und um zu sehen, ob die Änderungen meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

Dir auf jedenfall einstweilen viel Spass in Aion.


----------



## xontroulis (12. Juli 2010)

Ich kann es nur wieder betonen: Aion ist ein gutes Spiel mit einer Vielzahl von Anhaengern. Zwar werden auch hier Server nun zusammengelegt, aber das waere ja auch in WoW mal bald angemessen. Es gibt vielleicht 5 deutsche gut besuchte Server. Der Rest ist einfach total leer und das ueberleben wird durch Systeme wie den Dungeonfinder garantiert. Aber selbst bei ganz grossen wie Blackrock, Frostwolf usw ist neuerding weit weniger los als vor einigen Monaten, obwohl immer wieder neue Spieler kostenpflichtig von leeren Servern zu denen switchen. WoW also bald am Ende? Eher nicht. 
Bei Spielen wie War, wo wirklich vieles ueber einen langen Zeitraum einfach schlecht gelaufen ist und Preobleme nie geloest wurden und oft die Langeweile ueberwiegt, waere diese Farge meines Erachtens schon berechtigter. Aion im Gegensatz versucht Probleme zu loesen, bringt neuen interessanten content und hat sich ja schon laenger auf dem Markt behauptet.

Ich kann nur jedem raten: Bevor du zum 1000mal in Dalaran gelangweilt rumgammelst und Kreise springst (ein erbaermliches Verhalten und kann 100% nicht schoen geredet werden), bevor du zum 100mal dich in ICC ein paar Stunden reinquaelst nur weil deine ID frei ist udn du eh nichts anderes zu tun hast, bevor du jeden in deiner fl anquatschst und dich auf /2 spam vor langeweile einlaesst und anfaengst sinnlosen Erfolgen nachzujagen, gib anderen Spielen eine Chance und mach eine kleine WoW Pause. Wenn du die Lust wieder verspueren solltest dann kommst du wieder zurueck, aber glaube mir: der Spieelmarkt ist gross, sehr gross sogar und es gibt sicherlichsehr gute Alternativen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumnuss (12. Juli 2010)

Maleas schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Leute, die derzeit Aion spielen und auf Cataclysm warten. Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass der Cataclysm Hype wieder ordentlich Leute aus allen Spielen anzieht. Wie lange sie bleiben, wird man sehen.
> 
> Ich selbst habe mit ein paar Freunden die Tage den Aion Accunt reaktiviert. Länger als 3h habe ich es aber nicht ausgehalten. Die Community in Aion (ich will hier niemanden angreifen) schreckt einfach zu sehr ab. Ich sehe überall Leute mit derbe bescheuerten Namen, und dank der Charaktererstellung sehen diese auch noch bescheuert aus. Klein mit Melonenkopf, 3m groß und dünn wie ein Besen, rund wie eine Kugel oder halbwegs normal mit gaaanz kurzen Armen und Beinen. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man nur von Vollhupen umgeben ist. Der Chat, die Namen, die Charaktere ... no go!



Den Cataclysm Hype wirds nur geben wenn das addon vor der Blizzcon in den Läden steht und genau da hat Blizzard ein Terminproblem.Zuwenig Entwicklerressourcen da der grossteil
schon am neuen MMO arbeitet.
An der Blizzcon selbst werden ja unter anderm die Neuerungen bei WoW vorgestellt ,da würden wohl nicht mehr viele Cataclysm kaufen.

Aion selbst wird mit 2.0 wieder an Fahrt gewinnen ,für mich kommen die jetztigen Serverzusammenlegungen eindeutig zu früh bzw dann mit 2.0 nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Thoriumobi (17. Juli 2010)

lol


----------



## Neoikeia (17. Juli 2010)

Einige werden sicher für Cata abwandern, aber wohl auch nach 3-4 Monaten (wenn der Content durch ist) wieder zurückkommen, wenn nicht sogar früher. 
Ich habe 2 Jahre lang WoW gespielt und mit Aion-Release aufgehört. Eigentlich wollte ich mit Cata nochmal reinschauen aber wenn ich die ganzen Änderungen sehe, vergeht es mir wieder. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nach 9 Monaten Aion einfach nicht mehr die veraltete Comicgrafik von WoW geben kann.
Ich werd Aion treu bleiben :-)

Blut für Blut!


----------



## ImbaHealPala (17. Juli 2010)

@ Thread Topic

Ganz klar : JA


----------



## Set0 (17. Juli 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren. Cataclysm ist ein Contentpatch und kein richtiges Addon. Das Blizzard die LvL 1-60 Gebiete überarbeitet ist schön und gut, aber Flugmountcontent ist nicht gerade mehr als für ein bis zwei Tage. Und Leveln tut man in WoW von 1-60 auch in einer Woche. So bleiben nur die 5 level und 8 neue Inis - Die 3 kleinen Raidinstanzen müsste Blizzard sowieso bringen.
> 
> In Aion steht Patch 2.0 vor der Türe und dürfte wohl bald live gehen.



Klingt wie ein begnadeter und aktiver WoW-Spieler, der in anderen Spielen abstreitet, auch nur jemals daran gedacht zu haben WoW zu kaufen. 
Tja und in Foren gibt er es auch nicht zu... klingt komisch, gibt es aber zu genüge!

AION läuft nun wirklich nicht so schlecht, dass es nun "am Ende" ist oder doch?


----------



## Ênthroned (18. Juli 2010)

Warum sollte Aion am Ende sein? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich Aion noch lange Zeit halten wird. Es gibt immer genug Spieler die für besseres Equip nichts anderes tun als Stunden zu grinden - ist ja auch kein Vorwurf an diese. Man schau sich nur an, wie lange sich Ragnarok Online gehalten hat und das bestand ebenfalls in weiten teilen aus grinden und langatmigen Levelphasen - wohl allerdings noch weitaus schlimmer als dies in Aion der Fall ist. 

In WoW gibt es natürlich auch genug Gründe zum grinden, allerdings ist es in gewisser Hinsicht mittlerweile allen anderen Spielen vorraus und das aus folgendem Grund: Es ist "Familienorientiert". Klingt komisch klar, aber man könnte es auch anders beschreiben und zwar mit etwas, dass heute in der Szene als Unwort gilt: Casuafreundlich. Aufgrund von Arbeit und Familie komme ich nur selten zum Spielen, was ich früher gerade zu exzessiv tat. In WoW kann ich mich einloggen und kann selbst mit kurzer Spielzeit einen gewissen Standard erreichen um mich mit anderen zu messen. Zu Classic Zeiten oder noch heute in vielen anderen Spielen ist es eher so, dass man zu schnell den Anschluss verliert, wenn man nicht täglich einen gewissen Satz spielt. Natürlich habe ich keinen Stammplatz im Raid meiner Gilde, aber es kommt ja darauf an wo man seine Prioritäten setzt und die sind bei mir nunmal woanders. Trotzdem kann ich für 12,99€ im Monat ähnliches erreichen, was die Vielspieler auch haben. Daher rechne ich es Blizzard hoch an, dass sie immer wieder auch daran denken, den Content auch auf Spieler wie mich anzupassen.


----------



## IchHabeConnection (18. Juli 2010)

Naja aber es könnte schon gut sein das viele gehen weil ja letztens auch ne Umfrage war (weis net mehr wo) und da haben viele gesagt das sie nur zu Aion gewechselt haben weil in Wotlk nichts mehr los ist und mit Cataclysm wechseln sie dann wieder


----------



## Grober (18. Juli 2010)

Aion hat seine Community gefunden. Die leute die WoW gespielt haben und bis jetzt noch nicht zurück sind zu WoW und brav bei Aion geblieben sind,
werden sich von Cataclysm auch nicht beeindrucken lassen.
Manche werden es sich wohl anschauen, aber ich denke auch bald wieder zurückkommen.

Gruß


----------



## Areos (18. Juli 2010)

ich denke das wird sich einpendeln nach cata release, wenn Star Wars The old Republic kommt werden wohl von wow und aion manche/viele abgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ithiria (18. Juli 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> wenn Star Wars The old Republic kommt




YAY!!!


----------



## Geezey (18. Juli 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> ich denke das wird sich einpendeln nach cata release, wenn Star Wars The old Republic kommt werden wohl von wow und aion manche/viele abgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Guild Wars 2 nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Worauf meines Erachtens auch sehr viele Spieler warten.


----------



## kaotchen (18. Juli 2010)

Es ist immer wieder sehr amüsant die Threads auf buffed.de zu lesen ;-) Manch einer sollte Mal selbst lesen was er so von sich gibt und dann mal drüber nachdenken. Naja ich will eure tolle Diskussion nicht stören. Weitermachen ;-)


----------



## Kafka (19. Juli 2010)

Mit Cata wird AION bestimmt nicht am Ende sein sondern WoW. Wie schon gesagt kommen in der nächsten Zeit (bis ende 2011) sehr starke Titel auf den Markt, gegen die sich das tot gepatchte WoW nicht durchsetzen werden kann. WoW wird dann zwar immer noch 12 millionen ACC`s haben, aber bei weiten nicht mehr so viele User (ist ja jetzt schon so, Blizzard zählt ja die Multiboxer und unzähligen Farmbot ACC`s mit rein genau wie die inaktives ACC`s)


----------



## Milkoh (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist falsch. Blizzard zählt rein weg Active Accounts. Und ja auch Farmbots sind aktive Accounts. 
Aktuell gibt es Weltweit ca. 12 Millionen aktive WoW Accounts. Bis die alle Aussterben, wird es doch eine gewisse Zeit und ein paar weitere neue Spiele brauchen. 

Aion, AoC, War und ähnliche Klein-MMprogs (von den Userzahlen her) sind da deutlich mehr vom aussterben bedroht, sobald sich das Spiel nicht mehr rechnet. 

Catalysm wird sicherlich auch wieder bei den Mitbewerben wildern (wie es auch der Lichking bei AOC, WAR und HdRO etc. tat) sprich viele Spieler werden sich dann wieder WoW zuwenden. 

Klar werden ein paar auch wieder irgendwann zurückkkehren, aber die Langeweile Phase trifft bei WoW-Erweiterungen ja meistens erst nach 6 Monaten ein. 6 Monate sind bei MMPROGs aber evtl. eine Ewigkeit. 

Ein gutes Beispiel sind ja hier AOC und WAR. Beide ziemlich zeitgleich gestartet, wurden sie vom Erscheinen des Lichkings drastisch rasiert. Beide dümpeln mittlerweile bei unter 150K Spielern rum und werden gerade ein wenig durchgereicht. Rise of the Godslayer brachte wohl auch nicht den gedachten Erfolg, eine großartige Aufwertung der Teilnehmer brachte es wohl nciht (oder hat schon einer gehört, das die ziemlich kleine Serverbasis von AOC aufstockt würde) 

Aion steht im Moment da noch recht gut da. Es hat seine Fans gefunden. Trotzdem kann von Catalysm eine große Wechselbewegung aus gehen. Das ist halt so wenn der Platzhirsch was neues bringt ziemlich normal. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sich die Userbase bei Aion so um 500k - 800k Weltweit einpendeln wird mittelfristig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Mit Cata wird AION bestimmt nicht am Ende sein sondern WoW. Wie schon gesagt kommen in der nächsten Zeit (bis ende 2011) sehr starke Titel auf den Markt, gegen die sich das tot gepatchte WoW nicht durchsetzen werden kann. WoW wird dann zwar immer noch 12 millionen ACC`s haben, aber bei weiten nicht mehr so viele User (ist ja jetzt schon so, Blizzard zählt ja die Multiboxer und unzähligen Farmbot ACC`s mit rein genau wie die inaktives ACC`s)



Nein tun sie nicht. Wieso denn auch, wäre doch total unsinnig, inaktive Accounts mit zuzählen.


----------



## Kafka (19. Juli 2010)

Naja bei WAR und AOC muss man aber sagen das die Games selbst nicht so der Bringer waren. WAR ist nur was für eingefleischte extrem PvPler und AOC naja begeistert höchstens durch viel nackte Haut und Gewalt aber bietet sonst nicht viel. Und ich bleibe dabei das Cata der Sargdeckel für wow sein wird. Man sieht ja jetzt schon eine steigende negative Tendenz, z.b. das man bei WoW Artikeln darüber böse meckern kann und noch positiv bewertet wird, vorher wurde man ja in Grund und Boden geflamt wenn man nur etwas Kritik geäußert hatte. Aber ist ja auch kein wunder, denn mit Cata steht wow von der Spieler Anforderung fast auf selber Stufe wie Hallo Kitty Online. Der Super-GAU dürfte dann spätestens mit Release von GW2 kommen, ich will es vor ab noch nicht hipen, aber nach dem bisschen was ich bisher gesehen und gelesen habe dürfte GW2 sehr vieles in den Schatten stellen. Wenn die ganzen Innovationen gut umgesetzt werden kann da ein Game einfach nicht mit halten, wo alte Sachen einfach nur kosmetisch überarbeitet wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arwensstern (19. Juli 2010)

langweilch langweilch 

seit über 5 jahren ist und bleibt wow die nummer und das wurde sich nie ändern blizzard ist einfach sau geilll und hammer hammer cool und alles was blizzard bis heute gemacht hate wurde zu gold ops sc teile sind  oder diablo reihe und denke mal 2011 wenn diablo 3 kommt wirdst vieleicht neue nummer 1 geben 

und zu dem anden rollen spiele es gibt nartürlich super schöne große aus wahl und es kommen jeden tag immer wieder neu schöne games raus und für jeden geschamk denke ich mal ist auch was bei und alle die games haben nartürlich auch super fan gemeinschaft und jede fan gemeinschaft finde sein game nartürlich am  schönesten darum soll doch jeder seins zocken und nicht immer die sch..... vergleiche ihr machen 

ps es ist sommer dar könnte ihr auch gern mal pc runter fahren und etwas sonnen tanken und grillenn 

und zu ist aion am ende danke mal nicht warum auch es ist immer noch recht neu auf markt


----------



## Thug (19. Juli 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja bei WAR und AOC muss man aber sagen das die Games selbst nicht so der Bringer waren.




Also, das ist Deine persönliche Meinung.  Mir hat Warhammer am meisten Fun gemacht, ich habe alle drei gespielt.
Der Hype und Verkaufszahlen wird sich bei allen drei Titeln nicht großartig unterscheiden.

Milkoh's Prognose klingt für mich am plausibelsten, denke auch dass es so eintreffen wird, lassen wir uns einfach überraschen.


----------



## kolko (19. Juli 2010)

ich finds lustig, dass alle Freunde anderer MMOs immer gleich allein mitteilen müssen wie schlecht WoW ist. 
Fakten:
-WoW hat immernoch die mit Abstand meisten aktiven Spieler
- WoW hat die (meines Wissens) meisten Raids sowie verschiedene Versionen (hero 10er 25er usw)
- Mit Cata werden die Quests in ALLEN classic gebieten verbessert (!!!) sowie alle alten inis (die meisten anderen Spiele haben noch nicht mal so viele)
- es werden 2 neue Völker eingeführt (somit sind es dann 12 Völker auch eher selten)
- das es im mom noch nicht mehr raids gibt könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass die ganzen Spieler erst mal auf 85 leveln müssen und sich blizz Zeit lassen kann mit dem nachschieben


soo warum bei diesem addon wirklich viele Spieler gehen sollten weiß ich nicht

wenn sie tatsächlich gehen wegen BETA Änderungen, dann zweifeln sie sowieso an ihrem Spiel...


nur meine Meinung

Grüße kolko


----------



## xTony montana (19. Juli 2010)

jo is ja nich so das nur die inis und raids neu kommen es wird auch imma was neues kommen und aion hmm naja ihr freut euch auf patch 2.0 oder so was passiert den da nach 3 oder 4 monate ? was macht ihr eig in den game die ganze zeit weil eig gibs nich so viele sachen in den game


----------



## Baumnuss (19. Juli 2010)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Blizzard zählt rein weg Active Accounts. Und ja auch Farmbots sind aktive Accounts.
> Aktuell gibt es Weltweit ca. 12 Millionen aktive WoW Accounts. Bis die alle Aussterben, wird es doch eine gewisse Zeit und ein paar weitere neue Spiele brauchen.



Nein die von Blizz angegebenen 11 mio Acc beinhalten auch die inaktiven Accounts (Die werden ja nie gelöscht sofern mans nicht schriftlich verlangt)
Alleine in meinem Ingame-Freundeskreis hat fast die hälfte in den letzten Wochen mit WoW aufgehört weil Cataclysm nichts neues bietet.

Aion jedoch wird ab 7. September neue Spieler bekommen und bestimmt auch welche von WoW.Mit der Bekanntgabe an der Blizzcon wies mit WoW weitergehen wird (Ingamewerbung und Spielerdatenvermarktung) werden wohl viele von WoW weggehen.


----------



## Xâr (19. Juli 2010)

> Nein die von Blizz angegebenen 11 mio Acc beinhalten auch die inaktiven Accounts (Die werden ja nie gelöscht sofern mans nicht schriftlich verlangt)
> Alleine in meinem Ingame-Freundeskreis hat fast die hälfte in den letzten Wochen mit WoW aufgehört weil Cataclysm nichts neues bietet.
> 
> Aion jedoch wird ab 7. September neue Spieler bekommen und bestimmt auch welche von WoW.Mit der Bekanntgabe an der Blizzcon wies mit WoW weitergehen wird (Ingamewerbung und Spielerdatenvermarktung) werden wohl viele von WoW weggehen.







Solche Antworten finde ich immer wieder seltsam. Glaubst Du wirklich was Du da schreibst?

a)Weil Deinen Freunde aufhören liegt das an Cata (was noch gar nicht draußen ist) 

b)und ab dem 7 Septmber bekommt Aion mehr Spieler und auch welche von WoW.

c)Und weil Blizzard auf der Blizzcon Ingamewerbung und Spielerdatenvermarktung ankündigt gehen viele von WoW weg. 




Das ist der Inhalt Deines Posts.  Wenn ich es so lese, bin ich geneigt dieses Forum einfach wieder zu verlassen. Wäre vielleicht besser.




A) Deine Freunde sind Subjektiv. Die könnten auch aufhören weil draußen die Sonne scheint.

 ab dem 7 September bekommt Aion mehr spieler. Aha. Warum? Wegen dem Addon? Und vor allem durch welche Inhalte des neuen AddOns. Ich persönlich habe keine gelesen die mich reizen Aion wieder anzufangen oder weiter zu spielen. Und vor allem woher weisst Du das?

C) Zum einen. Liess die mal die AGBs der Spiele durch die Du spielst. Du wirst überrascht sein, was Du da alles so findest bezüglich Deiner Daten. Ingamewerbung??? Es ist ja viel angekündigt worden von Blizzard, aber davon habe ich gar nichts gehört. 




Die Frage ist sicherlich wohin geht es allgemein mit den MMOs. Aber die Zeilen von Dir sagen 0 aus. Vielleicht schreibst noch ein paar Argumente dazu. Oder.. besser nicht.!
ps. übrigens sind es 8 Mill. aktive Accounts. Die Anzahl der eröffneten oder andere Werte, dürften weit höher liegen. Aber ob nun 8 oder 6 oder 4, was macht es für einen Unterschied. Ich denke eh, dass es nie wieder ein MMO auf diese Werte schaffen wird. Dies hat sicherlich zeitliche Gründe, auch die lange Entwicklungszeit, die dir heute niemand mehr zugestehen würde. usw. Auch das neue MMO von Blizzard, wird diese Marke nicht mehr erreichen, zumindestens glaube ich das nicht. Auch einfach weil es immer mehr gute Spiele geben wird.


----------



## Lopuslavite (19. Juli 2010)

ohje wird das thema immer noch diskutiert?

@ Baumnuss
Wo ist in wow ingamewerbung (von den chinafarmern??)das is in aion ja wohl genau so wenn ned sogar schlimmer!
Spielerdatenvermarktung????Ähm schon mitbekommen das die Sache was die RL Namen in den foren betrifft vom tisch ist??


Und das grösste LOL is für mich das du sagst CATACLYSM bietet nichts neues? die welt komplett überarbeitet mit neuen Gebieten,7 neue Dungeons plus 3 schlachtzüge,neuer lvl flow usw usw is nicht neu??

mag sein das ein paar von WOW weggehen aber so wie du es beschreibst würde deiner meinung nach wow untergehen mit dem ADDON und glaub mir das wird nicht passieren!
Ich wette sogar das dieses ADDON den verkaufsrekord von WOTLK noch übertreffen wird.


----------



## Milkoh (19. Juli 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja bei WAR und AOC muss man aber sagen das die Games selbst nicht so der Bringer waren. WAR ist nur was für eingefleischte extrem PvPler und AOC naja begeistert höchstens durch viel nackte Haut und Gewalt aber bietet sonst nicht viel. Und ich bleibe dabei das Cata der Sargdeckel für wow sein wird. Man sieht ja jetzt schon eine steigende negative Tendenz, z.b. das man bei WoW Artikeln darüber böse meckern kann und noch positiv bewertet wird, vorher wurde man ja in Grund und Boden geflamt wenn man nur etwas Kritik geäußert hatte. Aber ist ja auch kein wunder, denn mit Cata steht wow von der Spieler Anforderung fast auf selber Stufe wie Hallo Kitty Online. Der Super-GAU dürfte dann spätestens mit Release von GW2 kommen, ich will es vor ab noch nicht hipen, aber nach dem bisschen was ich bisher gesehen und gelesen habe dürfte GW2 sehr vieles in den Schatten stellen. Wenn die ganzen Innovationen gut umgesetzt werden kann da ein Game einfach nicht mit halten, wo alte Sachen einfach nur kosmetisch überarbeitet wurden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Sargdeckel war wenn es danach geht schon Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lichking. Bei jeder Erweiterung, jeder Änderung wird der Sargdeckel propagiert. Wie immer gilt: Die die am lautesten schreien das sie aufhören werden, sind am Ende die, die um 0:01 sich am Mediamarkt prügeln und danach nur noch am sabbern sind... Achja, Du hast aber schon gelesen, das nur die Mechanik (sprich der Attributswirwarr) entschlackt wird, dafür aber das Gameplay selber schwerer wird? 



Es wäre ja auch toll wenn mal ein Produkt auf den Markt kommen würde, welches es schafft WoW wirklich Konkurrenz zu machen. Ich sehe da aber noch keines am Horizont. 


Stephan


----------



## Typhis85 (19. Juli 2010)

Grüße zusammen

1) Wie kann man ein Spiel bewerten, ohne es vorher angetestet und gespielt zu haben?
2) Bewertungen von Spielen sollten eine gewisse Basis besitzen. Also eine Bewertungsgrundlage
muss geschaffen werden (z.B. Content, Freiheiten, Größe, Verfügbarkeit, Komplexität, Support, usw. usf.)
3) Die Erwartungshaltung sollte auf Fakten beruhen und nicht auf irgendwas, was vielleicht in einem neuen,
oder bestehenden MMO(RPG) kommen könnte, söllte, müsste.
4) Man sollte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
5) Subjektive Einschätzungen ohne konstruktive Argumentationen sind sinnlos.
6) Ich finde, in ein Forum gehört ein wenig mehr Niveau und Qualität. (Hier bringt das eine das andere mit sich.)
7) Bevor man den Kataklysmus eines Spieles aufruft sollte man sich vorher Gedanken darüber gemacht haben,
ob der Post entweder ein "Flame", oder eine konstruktive Stellungnahme zu einer Annahme sein soll.
8) Ich habe fertig

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Milkoh (19. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Nein die von Blizz angegebenen 11 mio Acc beinhalten auch die inaktiven Accounts (Die werden ja nie gelöscht sofern mans nicht schriftlich verlangt)
> Alleine in meinem Ingame-Freundeskreis hat fast die hälfte in den letzten Wochen mit WoW aufgehört weil Cataclysm nichts neues bietet.
> 
> Aion jedoch wird ab 7. September neue Spieler bekommen und bestimmt auch welche von WoW.Mit der Bekanntgabe an der Blizzcon wies mit WoW weitergehen wird (Ingamewerbung und Spielerdatenvermarktung) werden wohl viele von WoW weggehen.



Du hast ja sicherlich mal flink einen Beleg zur Hand wie Blizzard die Accounts zählt oder? In den mir vorliegen Stellungnahmen sagte Blizzard immer das nur aktive Accounts (also zahlende) gezählt werden. Dies sei lediglich in China etwas schwieriger da die dort ein anderes Abrechnungsmodell haben. Moment deine Freunde haben mit WOW aufgehört weil Catalysm nichts neues bietet? Ehm öhm...hab ich was verpasst, oder ist gerade mal die Beta gestartet? Komplette Zonenüberarbeitung (man kann von neuen Zonen sprechen) , 2 neue Völker mit neuen Startgebieten ... Dazu änderung der Mechanik ist nichts neues? hm .. Ach die neuen Inis, Raids und Co, das weiter ausgebaute Phasing ist auch nichts neues? 
Ein neuer Beruf ? Also ich warte mit der Aussage bis es final ist. 

Aber davon ab, ich halte Deinen Bekanntenkreis da auch genauso wenig für repräsentativ wie Deine Aussage über Blizzards Zählmethode. Ach ja Börseninformation nach US GAP sagt Dir was oder? Wenn nicht, google mal danach und überleg Dir dann welchen Sinn es für Blizzard machen sollte inaktive Accounts zu zählen. 


Milkoh


----------



## Hideyasu (19. Juli 2010)

Ach der Thread ist schon wieder richtig lustig.

Was ich aber noch besser finde, sind die ganzen WoW'ler die hier schreiben "AION ist am Ende!!!11!ELF!!!!". Die Ironie dabei ist, das die meisten von WoW so weit die Nase voll hatten, das sie sich ein anderes MMO gekauft haben um Abwechslung zu haben. Jetzt trollen sie sich im AION Forum rum um zu schreiben wie toll doch WoW ist (und damit sie das können haben sie 50&#8364; ausgegeben).

Und Kata wird alles weghauen und Aion wird untergehen.... ja is klar. Wird warscheinlich genauso gut funktionieren wie alle Addons vorher. Bin schon mal gespannt wann sich die langweilende WoW-Community auf das nächste MMO stürtzt. Warscheinlich SW old Republik oder GW2 um da ähnlich tolle Threads zu erstellen was sie doch alles schei... an den Spielen finden.

Frag mich immernoch warum es alle so wichtig ist hier kund zu tun, was sie mit ihrer wirklich ungemein großen Erfahrung (und die scheint mindestens 1-2 Jahre groß zu sein) von Aion wissen. Da kommen Sachen raus die gabs vor 9 Monaten mal oder bis lvl 20. Man könnte ja jetzt auch wieder darüber lässtern wie buggy WoW Classic zum Start war oder es auch nur bis lvl 30 mit einander vergleichen. Macht aber keiner und der Aion Community hier ists sowieso egal.

Aion wird so unglaublich tot sein wie GW, AoC, WAR, EVE etc. Also garnicht. Es wird seine Community haben, die es gerne spielen und fertig. Die wird niemals so groß sein wie die von WoW und das ist auch ok so. So bleiben uns mehr Trolle erspart die in WoW rumtrollen. 

Bitte liebe WoW-Community auf Buffed. Akzeptiert das es auch andere MMO's neben WoW gibt die nicht gleich alle schei... sein müssen bloss weil sie nicht von Blizzard sind und keine 11 Mio Accounts und nicht soviel Community-Trolle haben.

Danke!

und für den Rest einfach mal auf MMOData schauen. AION = 3.5 Mio Nutzer.


----------



## Typhis85 (19. Juli 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Aion wird so unglaublich tot sein wie GW, AoC, WAR, EVE etc. Also garnicht. Es wird seine Community haben, die es gerne spielen und fertig. Die wird niemals so groß sein wie die von WoW und das ist auch ok so. So bleiben uns mehr Trolle erspart die in WoW rumtrollen.
> 
> Bitte liebe WoW-Community auf Buffed. Akzeptiert das es auch andere MMO's neben WoW gibt die nicht gleich alle schei... sein müssen bloss weil sie nicht von Blizzard sind und keine 11 Mio Accounts haben und nicht soviel Community-Trolle.


Also mir kam es eher so vor (habe nur Seite 1-3 und 15-18 gelesen), dass alle WoW am ausflamen sind und krampfhaft versuchen
durch WoW Ihre Argumentation "Pro" Aion zu verstärken. Aber kann auch nur ein subjektiver Eindruck sein.

In dem Sinne.


----------



## Farstar (19. Juli 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Freunde,
> 
> was denkt ihr wenn Cata raus kommt ist denn Aion am ende ? oder läuft es trozdem noch weiter ? gibt es noch genung mit spieler in der EU oder werden die Server mit den in Korea zusammengelegt?


ich denke nicht, weil eher das Ende von WoW immer näher und näher rückt! Was will Blizz nach der Erweiterung von Cata und ihren 5 Levelchen auf 85 noch raus bringen? So langsam gehen ihnen die Ideen aus. All das ganze gedöns mit Schwert, Zauberer, Zwergen, Elfen, Pfeil und Bogen kommt langsam der Hals raus. Ich denke es wird Zeit für ein futuristisches Spiel wie z.B. Starcraft Online oder World of Starcraft oder wie auch immer. Sony Online mit StarWars Galaxies hat es im Jahr 2003 "perfekt" gemacht! Damals hatte SWG mehr Spieler als WoW heute, weil es erstens komplex war, und zweitens hatte man als Spieler die Freiheiten alles selber zu entscheiden, wie z.B. versch. Talente kombinieren, riesige Areale für Player Housing ohne das es instanziert war, das beste Crafting System, etc. ... es war oder ist es teilweise immer noch Unbeschreiblich/Einzigartig! 



Sharqaas schrieb:


> Aion ist doch schon lange am Ende ...



ähm, nö


----------



## Kafka (19. Juli 2010)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt: Die die am lautesten schreien das sie aufhören werden, sind am Ende die, die um 0:01 sich am Mediamarkt prügeln und danach nur noch am sabbern sind.



Würde sich nicht lohnen, wenn alle meine Chars gelöscht sind und der ACC gekündigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Cata ist mit BC und WotLk nicht wirklich zu vergleichen. Blizzard versucht mit Cata WoW quasi neu zu erfinden, und das wird Blizz vll (wie ich hoffe) das Genick brechen (jedenfalls aufn MMO Markt). 

Es kommt einfach zu viel gutes Zeug in der nächsten Zeit, als das man sich nur mit par kosmetischen Änderungen und lächerlichen Vereinfachungen (die natürlich als grosse Innovationen aufgetischt werden) halten kann. WoW hält sich höchstens wegen der schon fast fanatischen Community.


----------



## Baumnuss (19. Juli 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> C) Zum einen. Liess die mal die AGBs der Spiele durch die Du spielst. Du wirst überrascht sein, was Du da alles so findest bezüglich Deiner Daten. Ingamewerbung??? Es ist ja viel angekündigt worden von Blizzard, aber davon habe ich gar nichts gehört.



Ja tue ich nebst andern Gründen ist dies auch der Hauptgrund warum ich WoW nicht mehr spiele.Falls du WoW noch spielst dann lies mal die AGB von Battlenet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen du s genasu liest kommst du hier 
http://www.massiveincorporated.com/index.html

und da
http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=837

hin,die Zukunft aller Blizzard/Activision Spiele.

Darum muss ja auch Cataclysm noch vor der Blizzcon in den Läden stehen ,nachher wenn alle wissen was mit den Blizzard Spielen ändert wirds niemand mehr kaufen wollen.


----------



## Silentpups (19. Juli 2010)

Ach ich denke das die Server von WoW aussterben werden wenn sie keine Server zusammenlegung machen gibt viel zu viele WoW Server da sich die masse der MMOPG spieler auf die neuen Spiele sich verteilen werden.


----------



## Lari (19. Juli 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Und Kata wird alles weghauen und Aion wird untergehen.... ja is klar. Wird warscheinlich genauso gut funktionieren wie alle Addons vorher. Bin schon mal gespannt wann sich die langweilende WoW-Community auf das nächste MMO stürtzt. Warscheinlich SW old Republik oder GW2 um da ähnlich tolle Threads zu erstellen was sie doch alles schei... an den Spielen finden.
> 
> Frag mich immernoch warum es alle so wichtig ist hier kund zu tun, was sie mit ihrer wirklich ungemein großen Erfahrung (und die scheint mindestens 1-2 Jahre groß zu sein) von Aion wissen. Da kommen Sachen raus die gabs vor 9 Monaten mal oder bis lvl 20. Man könnte ja jetzt auch wieder darüber lässtern wie buggy WoW Classic zum Start war oder es auch nur bis lvl 30 mit einander vergleichen. Macht aber keiner und der Aion Community hier ists sowieso egal.



Möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass der Thread von einem AION Spieler eröffnet wurde und ich als (ehemaliger) WoW-Spieler erst eingestiegen bin, als die große WoW-Basherei begonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (19. Juli 2010)

Farstar schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, weil eher das Ende von WoW immer näher und näher rückt! Was will Blizz nach der Erweiterung von Cata und ihren 5 Levelchen auf 85 noch raus bringen? So langsam gehen ihnen die Ideen aus. All das ganze gedöns mit Schwert, Zauberer, Zwergen, Elfen, Pfeil und Bogen kommt langsam der Hals raus. Ich denke es wird Zeit für ein futuristisches Spiel wie z.B. Starcraft Online oder World of Starcraft oder wie auch immer. Sony Online mit StarWars Galaxies hat es im Jahr 2003 "perfekt" gemacht! Damals hatte SWG mehr Spieler als WoW heute, weil es erstens komplex war, und zweitens hatte man als Spieler die Freiheiten alles selber zu entscheiden, wie z.B. versch. Talente kombinieren, riesige Areale für Player Housing ohne das es instanziert war, das beste Crafting System, etc. ... es war oder ist es teilweise immer noch Unbeschreiblich/Einzigartig!
> ähm, nö




Damals hatte es mehr Spieler als WOW Heute? Ehm nö? Sicherlich nicht? Zum einen kam WOW erst Ende 2004 und in Deutschland erst 2005 raus. Zum anderen ist WOW das mit weitestem Abstand erfolgreichste Spiel überhaupt und das erfolgreichste MMPROG. aber nun na... 


Milkoh


----------



## xerkxes (19. Juli 2010)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Damals hatte es mehr Spieler als WOW Heute? Ehm nö? Sicherlich nicht? Zum einen kam WOW erst Ende 2004 und in Deutschland erst 2005 raus. Zum anderen ist WOW das mit weitestem Abstand erfolgreichste Spiel überhaupt und das erfolgreichste MMPROG. aber nun na...



Im weltweiten Vergleich ist der Abstand nicht so immens groß. Ein Blick in den fernen Osten öffnet dir die Augen.

----

Spieler kommen, Spieler gehen! AOC, Warhammer und Konsorten leben auch noch...


----------



## Xâr (19. Juli 2010)

> Ja tue ich nebst andern Gründen ist dies auch der Hauptgrund warum ich WoW nicht mehr spiele.Falls du WoW noch spielst dann lies mal die AGB von Battlenet
> Wen du s genasu liest kommst du hier
> http://www.massivein....com/index.html
> 
> ...







Das ist Deine Meinung zu den Inhalten. Aber immerhin hast Du es gefunden. Wir werden sehen wo es endet und wir werden sehen, wann Blizzard tatsächlich ihr Add on rausbringt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht vor der Blizz con. Und das Blizzard oder wer auch immer dahinter steht, ich gehe ja eher von Vivendi Games bzw. Robert Kotick, in diese Richtung geht ist ja nix neues. Da sind sie aber nicht allein, nicht wahr?.. 

In so fern. ERneut nichts neues oder fundiertes von Deiner Seite. WoW werden trotz allem Millionen weiter spielen. Auch, oder vor allem nach Cata. Kommen erst die gw swtor und andere raus wird auch die Gemeinde von Aion genauso wie von WoW kleiner. Die Frage ist wen trifft es am Ende mehr. 

Ich hoffe es blieben WoW genauso wie Aion, denn nur mit der Konkurrenz haben die Spieler auch eine Chance, das zu bekommen, was sie gerne spielen möchten. 

Geld Verdienen wollen alle..


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es sehr lustig, worüber hier gelästert wird.

Von vorn herein: ich habe jedes der genannten Spiele über ein gewissen Zeitraum ziemlich exessiv (soweit meine Zeit als arbeitender Mensch es zuliess) gespielt. Von jedem besitze ich ein CE (ok, an dieser stelle mag man sagen ich wäre ein Nerd, aber egal) und in jedes schau ich von Zeit zur Zeit rein. Wow ist das einzige was sich durchgehend gehalten hat. Am längsten hat noch Guild Wars mitgehalten, da ich immer 2 Spiele aktiv halte: Abwechslung.

Aion hat zwar mit Abstand aktuell die geilste Grafik, aber leider ist der Spielerschwund zu gut erkennbar... Bei WoW geht er nur dadurch unter, dass dort 3 Serverzusammenlegungen etwa 1% der gesamten Serverkapazität ausmachen und bei Aion 50% was Deutschland angeht. Allerdings gibts auch Spiele, die schlimmer dran sind... Leider... Lotro hat nicht nur die Zusammenlegungen hinter sich, die werden auch noch free2play, was nicht unbedingt für die Beliebtheit spricht... leider... habs sehr gemocht gerade das Gameplay der Klassen...

Aber eines sollte hier mal klar gestellt werden: Aion wird niemals der Sargnagel für WoW sein. Nicht mit 2.0 und später auch nicht. Auch die Future-Moo's werden es nciht. Es werden eher Spiele wie Final Fantasy 14 und Guild Wars 2 sein bzw. Blizzards ureigenstes Kindchen, was sie da basteln.

Es ist das gleiche wie bei Apple. Es geht nicht mehr nur um das Produkt. Der Name macht es...

Blizzard ist auch nicht der große böse Datenklauer. Wer Windows nutzt und es wagt Blizzard wegen ein paar Daten anzumoppern, sollte sich selbst mal auf die Zunge beissen.

LG, Flöckchen *Apple-Fan, kein-iPhone-mehr--aber-Windoof-Nutzerin, WoW- UND Aion-Spielerin und FF14-Anbeterin*


----------



## Silentpups (19. Juli 2010)

Ich denke einfach das WoW ausgelutscht ist und das die spieler sich nach ein neuen MMOPG sehen, kommen ja auch in nahe Zukunft viele raus die man testen kann und die meisten werden auch bei ihren neuen lieblings MMOPG hängen bleiben was auch immer und welche MMOPG das auch sein wird.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juli 2010)

Was ich mich doch bei all den Kommentaren hier Fragen muss ist, warum es immer nur schwaz oder weiss gibt.

Es dürfte doch keinem von euch neu sein, dass zwischen den benannten MMOs eine rege Spielfluktuation besteht. Ich habe keine Zahlen aber man kann doch sicher davon ausgehene, dass jeden Tag mehrere Spieler von WoW auf Aion wechseln, oder umgehrt..oder von AOC auf WAR..oder von WAR auf WoW...oder oder oder....

Jedes dieser Spiele hat, vorallem für die entsprechende Community, eine Daseinsberechtigung. Wieso muss man denn immer nur eines der Spiele gut finden können und die andere zum Teufel schicken.

Ich selber habe nahezu alle größeren MMOs (außnahme GW) gespielt...manche mehr manche weniger intensiv. Trotzdem fast immer einen CHar auf den max. Level gebracht um mir ein Bild machen zu können. Das, was mir dabei am meisten aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man die SPiele einfach nicht verlgeichen kann. 

Jedes hat seinen Schwerpunkt und spricht damit seine Community an. AOC mit dem "Mature"-Feeling...WAR mit PVP....Aion mit der Grafik und dem Prinzip "Sei beständig um etwas zu erreichen"....WoW ist eben,vielleicht nicht für jedermanns Vorliebe gemacht, ein gutes, nettes MMO das sehr darauf baut, dass sich jeder sofort zurecht findest und intuitiv bescheid weiss, was Sache ist.


Sei es jetzt dann in näherer Zukunft der Release von Aion 2.0, von Cataclysm, von SW:ToR oder GW2....jeder dieser Releases wird seinem Spiel(bei den Addons) bzw. seiner Commu (bei den neuen Spielen) einen Schub geben und die wir werden uns weiter in der Wellenbewegung befinden, die jedes MMO durchläuft.

Ganz Objektiv gesehen wird keines der größeren MMOs so schnell in der Verseknkung verschwinden, solange die Einnahmen des Publisher seine Ausgabe decken.Alles andere wäre wirtschaftlich gesehen ja quatsch. 

Also macht euch doch keinen Kopf ob Aion 2.0 der Tot für WoW ist oder Cataclysm gleich die Chancen von SW:ToR verringert. Denn wenn wir eines aus der Vergangenheit der MMOs gelernt haben, dann das alles ganz anders kommt als man denkt.

Ich persönlich freue mich auf jedwege Neuerung an den MMOs die mich Interessieren..sei es nun 2.0 oder endlich mal ein MMO in einem völlig anderen Umfeld als Zwergen,Elfen(Elben) und fliegenden Halbgöttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich ToR.

For so Long euer Sanji


----------



## stormice (19. Juli 2010)

Sinkalil schrieb:


> Du bist aber sehr optimistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach komm du redest grade von den Übersüchtigen WoW-Spielern die kein anderes Leben haben.
Aion kann einen auch nach einem Monat langweilen.
Aber trotzdem es wird viel länger sein als ein Monat
1. 80 auf 85 schon 1 Monat bei einem normalem Spieler
2. Worge Startgebiet dann durch die abgeänderten Gebiete 
3. Das gleiche mit Goblins
4. Die neuen Inis und alles erkunden

und wenn man das mal durch hat wird Blizz schon einen neuen Patch bereit haben,
also bitte nicht so eine Scheisse schreiben
eigentlich sollte man langsam wissen das Wow die Spitze ist.

Und mit Fuck Blizz musst du gar nicht erst kommen bring du mal das hin was sie geschafft haben


----------



## Ilunadin (19. Juli 2010)

Ja es ist am Ende,weil WoW einfach sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo(ca 1,924Mio "o"'s später")ooo~ toll ist.
Wem Aion gefällt der Spielt es ,wem nicht der spielt es eben nicht.


----------



## arwensstern (19. Juli 2010)

seit ihr mal langsamm fertig ?
kein andere fan gemeinschaft heult so rum wie die von aion habt ihr so angst von wow das eurer game am ende ist habe von hdro oder aoc heulen auch net so rum wie ihr 
aion ist schönes game aber nix für dauer wiklich 
bei wow finde ich schön es ist einfach von 1 min an war es einfach nur cool 
auch meine ganzer freundes kreis +famiele zockt es weill schön ist und super viele liebe drin steckt 
auch raids sind cool für einfachen bis ihn zu profi raid ist immer was bei auch im pvp sachen ist super allein die tunniere sind immer sehr gefragt 
und wer kein pvp oder raider ist kann auf pve server sein zu hause finden 

und noch was seit erlich lange weill kommt bei jeden onlein game mal auf auch bei aion gibst langweilige tage mal nur das blizzard immer wieder super schöne up raus bringt kein ander kommt sich so um seiner kinder und wenn doch mal das ende kommt wird blizzard sich selbst killen wenn diablo 3 kommt dan können wir schreiben ist wow am ende vor herr wird es nie ein anders game packen ....

und am ende soll jeder das zocken was er möchte wenn gern im weltraum dümpel will dan soll er zu sto wer auf sex und blut cool findet soll zu aoc wecksel oder tanks onlein wer panzer liebt für jeden geschamckt gibst es mmog also hört auf zu streiten zockt was die maus herr gibt den für jedes game  wird die zeit kommen wo die server off gehen 

ps need mmog im stargat universum


----------



## Virthu (19. Juli 2010)

arwensstern schrieb:


> seit ihr mal langsamm fertig ?
> kein andere fan gemeinschaft heult so rum wie die von aion habt ihr so angst von wow das eurer game am ende ist habe von hdro oder aoc heulen auch net so rum wie ihr
> aion ist schönes game aber nix für dauer wiklich
> bei wow finde ich schön es ist einfach von 1 min an war es einfach nur cool
> ...



ah ja, doch doch. nach dem kuzem überfliegen deines textes, ohne besonders tief zu gehen - das könnte ja ansteckend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - kann ich als teil der AION-fangemeinschaft in der tat bestätigen, dass ich grossen schiss vor WoW habe.


----------



## rocksor (19. Juli 2010)

Auweia... Was ne Frage. Natürlich nicht, oder meinst du WAR is nur nichts großes geworden weils relativ zeitnah zu WotLk rauskam? Ganz im Ernst, nen paar werden wieder rüberswitchen aber das reicht lange nicht um Aion das Licht ausgehen zu lassen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (19. Juli 2010)

Was issn Aion?


----------



## Dreviak (21. Juli 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Was issn Aion?



Das WoW was Spass macht.


----------



## Eaglefighter (21. Juli 2010)

Kein MMO wird je ein annderes Plätten
Erst wenn es keinen Support mehr gibt und das Game total veraltet werden so langsam die letzten damit aufhören, wenn überhaupt.
und supporttechnisch sehe ich WoW an der Spitze und dass hält die spieler auch
jedes MMO hat seine Vor und Nachteile und jeder zockt was ihm spaß macht so war es, so is es und so wirds immer sein ;-)


----------



## Braamséry (21. Juli 2010)

arwensstern schrieb:


> seit ihr mal langsamm fertig ?
> kein andere fan gemeinschaft heult so rum wie die von aion habt ihr so angst von wow das eurer game am ende ist habe von hdro oder aoc heulen auch net so rum wie ihr
> aion ist schönes game aber nix für dauer wiklich
> bei wow finde ich schön es ist einfach von 1 min an war es einfach nur cool
> ...



Die, die rumheulen spielen zu 90% wohl kein Aion. 
Die Leute haben oft Aion gespielt und findens scheiße und denken oft, dass jeder ja so denkt. 

Wenn man dagegen die Meinungen anderer sieht, die noch Aion spielen sieht man schnell, dass viele sagen, dass Cata nichts an Aion macht.

Und selbst mit Diablo wird WoW nichtmehr viel passieren. 
Die Leute, die ich kenn und gesagt haben, dass sie dann aufhören, haben schon aufgehört, weil sie das spiel netmehr leiden können.
Es werden nämlich viele bleiben, weil sie es nichtmehr anders wollen als EQ für Nix. 

Guckt man sich mal die Leute an sieht man 50% der 80er nur mit T9/9.5. Das bekommt man für nichts. Aber selbst in ICC kriegen es viele net geschissen auch wenn der Anfang freeloot ist.

Blizzard hat aus WoW eig das gemacht was man nichtmehr Spiel nennen kann. 

Ein normales Spiel hat nämlich oft auch auf leichtem Schwierigkeitsgrad was zu bieten (mal von Sportspielen abgesehn) und WoW ist da mal nichts.


----------



## xTony montana (21. Juli 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Was issn Aion?



Ein bug unnwichtig


----------



## xTony montana (21. Juli 2010)

und noch was wohin mit die leute die aufhören es is nur ein spiel is egal aub welche nich mehr spielen oder dazu kommen ihr labbert als wen games euer leben wären die meisten aion spieler haben mal wow gezockt und versuchen es iwi runter zu machen glückwunsch das ihr jetz aion spielt es intressiert keinen heult daswegen jetz nich über wow rum oder sonst was


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2010)

xTony schrieb:


> ihr labbert als wen games euer leben wären die meisten aion spieler haben mal wow gezockt und versuchen es iwi runter zu machen glückwunsch das ihr jetz aion spielt es intressiert keinen heult daswegen jetz nich über wow rum oder sonst was





xTony schrieb:


> Ein bug unnwichtig



Dir ist schon klar, dass genau wegen Leuten wie dir die WoW-Community so einen schlechten Ruf hat?
Du bezeichnest Aion, welches du vermutlich nichtmal gespielt hast, als einen einzigen Bug. Im fast gleichen Atemzug sagst du selbst, dass die Aion Spieler WoW nicht schlecht reden sollen... paradox, unsinnig, dumm.
Dazu kommt, dass du kein Wort geradeaus schreiben kannst, es absolut schwierig ist dein Gefasel irgendwie zu verstehen und es total am Thema vorbeischiesst.

In solchen Momenten kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln als WoW-Spieler.


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> lololol. geil. DAS ist WoW heutzutage.
> 
> bessere werbung für aion kann man gar nicht haben.



Moment, von sowas distanzier ich mich aber seeehhhr weit, du kannst das nicht auf jeden Spieler übertragen. Für mich sind solche Leute immer noch Ausnahmefälle, nur sie fallen am meisten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skottie (21. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> lololol. geil. DAS ist WoW heutzutage.
> 
> bessere werbung für aion kann man gar nicht haben.



nein, das ist ein beispiel für die kaputte jugend. wenn bei ihm jemand einen fehler gemacht, dann die eltern, und nicht wow.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2010)

Spam, Offtopic und Beleigungen entfernt.


----------



## Geige (21. Juli 2010)

xTony schrieb:


> und noch was wohin mit die leute die aufhören es is nur ein spiel is egal aub welche nich mehr spielen oder dazu kommen ihr labbert als wen games euer leben wären die meisten aion spieler haben mal wow gezockt und versuchen es iwi runter zu machen glückwunsch das ihr jetz aion spielt es intressiert keinen heult daswegen jetz nich über wow rum oder sonst was



Wir sind hier im Aion-Forum schon gemerkt?

Klar das wir uns nicht allabendlich einen auf WoW von der Palme wedeln,...

Warum ist dieser sinnlose Thread eigentlich noch auf, seit Seite 5 nurnoch Spam & Beleidigungen!?


----------



## Nahemis (21. Juli 2010)

Vote for close !!


----------



## Schneelilie (21. Juli 2010)

@Geige: Öhm doch? Ich spel jeden Abend sowohl bisschen das eine als auch das andere ^.~

Aber bin ebenfalls dafür, dass die Flame Wars hier geschlossen werden... Es scheinen sich grösstenteils (mit Ausnahmen, aber diese bestätigen die Regel) nur völlige Süchtel des einen oder des anderen MMO's zu bekriegen :/


----------



## Firun (21. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Vote for close !!




wie ihr wollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

